# Подушка Мейрама



## дядя Саке (7 Июн 2016)

Господа, что можете подсказать? Случайно наткнулся на ролик, посмотрел, слезу пустил.
Смущает, автор при его опыте удивляется от онемения ног. У тестя видел такую подушку.
Какие есть мнения о эффективности такого лечения?


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Июн 2016)

Господа почему молчим? Длинный фильм и нет времени, или как?


----------



## olkafed (24 Авг 2016)

*Александр Александрович*, мне сделали эту подушку ..теперь буду лежать каждый день..если честно то очень надеюсь на нее..и почему то верю этому человеку..


----------



## дядя Саке (24 Авг 2016)

имхо, метод старый, но спину хорошо разгружает, чуть что прыг на нее.
сила в физкультуре и природе матушке...


----------



## olkafed (24 Авг 2016)

Метод может и старый..но я не знала...обязательно отпишусь что будет происходить с моей спиной.. так же я закачиваю спину и живот..буду надеяться что справлюсь с поставленной задачей..и еще раз повторюсь ...очень очень верю...

И еще вопрос..у вас тоже такая подушка есть?


----------



## дядя Саке (24 Авг 2016)

Подушка есть, взял напрокат у тестя.
Можете посмотреть мою тему, чтобы примерить для себя, подойдет или нет, но лучше с врачом, мои не против, но советуют резать. Жду полгода-год или срочных показаний...


----------



## olkafed (25 Авг 2016)

Почитала ваши темы и т.д хотела спросить вы лежите на ней вечером минут 10 ? И как давно ..? И занимаетесь спортом я прочитала ..давайте списываться иногда что бы понять помогает подушка или нет..и хотела бы уточнить ..вы подушку только ставите возле Копчик или двигаете по всему позвоночнику? ? И если да то в каких интервалах? ? Заранее спасибо

Я нашла на Мейраму задали вопрос..:
*Достаточно ли одного сеанса в день на вашей подушке*?

Например, мне лично достаточно было и одного сеанса в день. После 5-7 минут ноги мои начали онеметь или боли передавались на ноги. Через 10 дней боли ушли и я начал делать паузы на несколько дней, чтобы мышцы позвоночника сами выпрямили сколиоз. Но, если вы готовы терпеть боль, можете утром, днем и вечером по 15-20 минут лежать на подушке. Если терпимо, можно 20-30 минут полежать. В любом случае, в первые дни начните с одного сеанса, нельзя сразу насиловать свой больной позвоночник. 

Вот хочу у вас спросить а вы как лежите на подушке. .я пока лежу утром после зарядке 5-7 минут..потому что больно долго лежать


----------



## дядя Саке (25 Авг 2016)

Вечером постоянно 10-15 минут, днем иногда, когда чувствую- что-то не то. Когда лежу болей нет, ноги немеют, сначала осторожно ложился-вставал, сейчас "скачу", но грыжа есть. Если не загнусь на операцию, к новому году сделаю мрт, гляну что там. Имхо "рулит" физкультура и время, подушка для разгрузки.
У вас какие проблемы? Создайте тему, выложите мрт, может кто что подскажет


----------



## olkafed (25 Авг 2016)

Я уже думала создать тему и хотела спросить совет у врача. .спина мучает уже 4 года..выносила слава богу ребенка сама родила и понеслось..боли жуткие в спине и по всей ноге..нейрохирурги в один голос резать...а невропатолги ни в коем случае. .мануалы физкультура. .невропатологи-мануалы хотят укол какой то сделать что бы она усохла...но я как и вы борюсь ..не хочу на операцию..да и ребенок еще маленький 10 месяцев ..а там долгая реабилитация....я обязательно тут отпишусь через месяц: ) все подробно ..как себя чувствую..ну и вы не попадайте..будем на связи✌


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Авг 2016)

Да легко пишите отвечу.


----------



## Семми (26 Авг 2016)

Не знаю кому как мне хуже стало (


----------



## olkafed (27 Авг 2016)

Семми написал(а):


> Не знаю кому как мне хуже стало (


 А как долго вы лежали?? И что еще делали со спиной?? И какая у вас грыжа ?? Размер??и мимо расположения?? Если можно поподробнее...


----------



## Семми (27 Авг 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> А как долго вы лежали?? И что еще делали со спиной?? И какая у вас грыжа ?? Размер??и мимо расположения?? Если можно поподробнее...


У меня задняя срединная грыжа L5 S1 9mm L4 5mm...болею уже год..что только не делал..иголки массаж,болкады,лежал на подушке где то 20 дней..щас на операцию собираюсь эндосклпическим методом


----------



## olkafed (27 Авг 2016)

*Семми*,


Семми написал(а):


> У меня задняя срединная грыжа L5 S1 9mm L4 5mm...болею уже год..что только не делал..иголки массаж,болкады,лежал на подушке где то 20 дней..щас на операцию собираюсь эндосклпическим методом




Ох ох..как я вам сочувствую и понимаю..у Петя одна грыжа l5 s1 7 mm и то мне жизни нет особенно в период обострения...и так постоянно болит нога и спина..вы напишите после операции что до как у вас..хотелось .бы знать как вы себя чувствуете и т.д мне тоже предлагают такую операцию..я вся в раздумье) )


----------



## cherub (24 Сен 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> Я уже думала создать тему и ...как себя чувствую..ну и вы не попадайте..будем на связи



Всем здоровья! 
Хочу тоже присоедениться к тестированию подушки.  
Я вижу,  вы с августа лежите на подушке,  каковы результаты?


----------



## olkafed (25 Сен 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> Всем здоровья!
> Хочу тоже присоедениться к тестированию подушки.
> Я вижу,  вы с августа лежите на подушке,  каковы результаты?


Привет привет! ! Все не было времени зайти написать!! От подушки я в восторге!!! Господи я не верю что со мной происходит..( тьфу тьфу)  боюсь сглазить лежала по 5 минут вначале максимум..потому что страшно болела спина и правая нога..но каждый день ложилась вечером  ...через три недели я почувствовала что нога уже не так болит и я могу дольше лежать...я когда лежу так отдыхаю ..что чувствую как у меня ноги в низ уходят или мне так кажется , вообщем не знаю...лежать буду и дальше..через пол года пойду на мрт посмотрю что произошло со спиной... сейчас я довольна как слон:::)))) вот такая история. Так что лежите на подушке и будьте здоровынапишу через месяц ..что со мной происходит дальше...и вы пишите. ..интересно очень как и у других


----------



## cherub (25 Сен 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> напишу через месяц ..что со мной происходит дальше...и вы пишите. ..интересно очень как и у других



Думаю,  всем нужно отпысываться. 
Мне нравиться подушка,  потому что я понимаю принцип ее действия (или я так думаю ). Позже напишу,  так как хочу услышать мнения других пользователей. 
да и тем кто только решается на этот эксперимент будет интересно.


----------



## kakuni (28 Сен 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> Привет привет! ! Все не было времени зайти написать!! От подушки я в восторге!!! Господи я не верю что со мной происходит..( тьфу тьфу)  боюсь сглазить лежала по 5 минут вначале максимум..потому что страшно болела спина и правая нога..но каждый день ложилась вечером  ...через три недели я почувствовала что нога уже не так болит и я могу дольше лежать...я когда лежу так отдыхаю ..что чувствую как у меня ноги в низ уходят или мне так кажется , вообщем не знаю...лежать буду и дальше..через пол года пойду на мрт посмотрю что произошло со спиной... сейчас я довольна как слон:::)))) вот такая история. Так что лежите на подушке и будьте здоровынапишу через месяц ..что со мной происходит дальше...и вы пишите. ..интересно очень как и у других


Дай вам бог здоровье. Я использую подушку уже 10 дней. Сначала было больно. Сейчас удобно. Лежу 1-2 раз в день  около 30-35 минут. Боли пока на спине ещё не уменьшилась особенно когда встаю с стула и с кресла. Мне очень интересно ваши мнения и ответы.


----------



## La murr (28 Сен 2016)

*kakuni*, здравствуйте!
Какой у Вас диагноз?
И что хорошего от того, что лежать на подушке Мейрама Вам стало удобнее, но боли в спине не проходят?


----------



## olkafed (28 Сен 2016)

kakuni написал(а):


> Дай вам бог здоровье. Я использую подушку уже 10 дней. Сначала было больно. Сейчас удобно. Лежу 1-2 раз в день  около 30-35 минут. Боли пока на спине ещё не уменьшилась особенно когда встаю с стула и с кресла. Мне очень интересно ваши мнения и ответы.


Очень рада что вы лежите на подушке.. Терпите боль. .но вы долго лежите я вначале минут 5 еле еле. .сейчас лежу но минут 10-15 не больше...вы знаете боли в ноге угли ближе к месяцу использования подушки. .сейчас нога не болит вообще! !!!!! Хотя болела с января 2016 года ..я рада что мы решаемся и рассказываем о своем самочувствии это очень важно..хочу вам напомнить что господин Мейрам который придумал эту подушку просил перед тем как лечь на нее креститесь и просить у бога что бы подушка помогла выздороветь !!!!! Не забывайте это делать!! И помогайте людям это тоже очень важно!!!


La murr написал(а):


> *kakuni*, здравствуйте!
> Какой у Вас диагноз?
> И что хорошего от того, что лежать на подушке Мейрама Вам стало удобнее, но боли в спине не проходят?


Привет..у меня Грыжа L5 S1 7 мм отдает в правую ногу ..болит поясница ..прочтите начало переписки ..Мейрам говорил что если стало лежать на подушке не больно значит восстановился лардоз и т.д вы смотрели видео?? Спина сейчас не болит ..нога тоже..каждый лень лежу на этой подушке ..


----------



## La murr (28 Сен 2016)

*olkafed*, я читаю тему.
В Вашем случае прошли боли, как я понимаю.
Новичка спросила о причине того, что он стал использовать подушку Мейрама (ведь с его слов улучшение не наступает).
Да и время её использования он, очевидно, определяет для себя сам...


----------



## olkafed (28 Сен 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *olkafed*, я читаю тему.
> В Вашем случае прошли боли, как я понимаю.
> Новичка спросила о причине того, что он стал использовать подушку Мейрама (ведь с его слов улучшение не наступает).
> Да и время её использования он, очевидно, определяет для себя сам...


Да все правильно...


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Сен 2016)

Господа, через боль стоит только рожать и то осторожно. Боль это сигнал- что-то не то, но если она проходит через пару-тройку секунд- думаю можно, в другом случае загнетесь раком, я не доктор, высказываю личное мнение. И обратите внимание на упражнения которые он советует, упражнения хорошие и в них 50% успеха, только без фанатизма, настраивайтесь на год времени и потихонечку к цели, если повезет.
Всем скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## olkafed (28 Сен 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Господа, через боль стоит только рожать и то осторожно. Боль это сигнал- что-то не то, но если она проходит через пару-тройку секунд- думаю можно, в другом случае загнетесь раком, я не доктор, высказываю личное мнение. И обратите внимание на упражнения которые он советует, упражнения хорошие и в них 50% успеха, только без фанатизма, настраивайтесь на год времени и потихонечку к цели, если повезет.
> Всем скорейшего выздоровления!


Согласна на 100% поэтому лежала в начале 5 минут ..сейчас максимум 10.. Все в меру!!!!


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Сен 2016)

Во-во, я тоже, а сейчас соскакиваю, но выводы пока сделать не могу, но разгружает- факт.


----------



## olkafed (28 Сен 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Во-во, я тоже, а сейчас соскакиваю, но выводы пока сделать не могу, но разгружает- факт.


Будем общаться и в течение пол года будет более или менее понятно...кому помогло а кому нет))) главное не унывать::) конечно без боли жить отлично)))))


----------



## дядя Саке (28 Сен 2016)

У-гу, договорилися))


----------



## kakuni (28 Сен 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *kakuni*, здравствуйте!
> Какой у Вас диагноз?
> И что хорошего от того, что лежать на подушке Мейрама Вам стало удобнее, но боли в спине не проходят?


Здравствуйте. 2011 году сделали снимки. Показал 6мм грыжа между L4L5. Все это время я сделал упражнение каждое утро примерно 10-15 минут. Забыл сказать что за это время у меня ноги некогда не болел. Даже сейчас. После первого приступа я пошёл к врачу. Он лечил дома с народными методами. Без снимки проверял пальцами и сказал что у меня грыжа 6мм. Сделал растяжки своим способом. Лежал 10 дней и спазмы прошли. Но лёгкие боли не прошли. Особенно когда вставал с стулья. Через 2 года лечился с карипаином. Нет результат. 2 месяц назад боли усилилась. Сделал МРТ. Тоже самое 6мм и ещё протрузия s1- l5. 
Когда хожу, лежу не какой боль. Когда лежу на подушке чувствую себя хорошо после 3-4 минут. Не знаю от чего но я думаю этот  метод поможет нам.


----------



## olkafed (28 Сен 2016)

kakuni написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. 2011 году сделали снимки. Показал 6мм грыжа между L4L5. Все это время я сделал упражнение каждое утро примерно 10-15 минут. Забыл сказать что за это время у меня ноги некогда не болел. Даже сейчас. После первого приступа я пошёл к врачу. Он лечил дома с народными методами. Без снимки проверял пальцами и сказал что у меня грыжа 6мм. Сделал растяжки своим способом. Лежал 10 дней и спазмы прошли. Но лёгкие боли не прошли. Особенно когда вставал с стулья. Через 2 года лечился с карипаином. Нет результат. 2 месяц назад боли усилилась. Сделал МРТ. Тоже самое 6мм и ещё протрузия s1- l5.
> Когда хожу, лежу не какой боль. Когда лежу на подушке чувствую себя хорошо после 3-4 минут. Не знаю от чего но я думаю этот  метод поможет нам.


И я ооооооочень надеюсь и верю


----------



## olkafed (29 Сен 2016)

Дмитрий.73 написал(а):


> Приветствую всех! Год назад резко начала болеть спина. сделал МРТ. Обнаружили грыжу L5-S1. Начал плавать 2 р/нед. Упражнения по утрам и перед сном. При этом работа на даче(строится дом) и работа основная. Работаю уже 6 лет. Специфика такая что приходиться часто наклоняться и гнуть спину. Думаю из-за этого и все началось.+подъемы тяжестей на не подготовленную и не размятую спину.
> Все таблетки и лекарства только притупляли боли. На оперцию не согласен.(рецидив обеспечен).
> Сегодня сделал повторно МРТ - динамика отрицательная. Грыжа стала чуть больше + ягодичную мышцу( грушевидную) начало спазмировать. боль при ходьбе и когда садишься и встаешь жуткая. Назначили кучу уколов. Ничего не буду колоть.
> Нашел видео про подушку Мейрама. Сделал ее. Уже 3-й день лежу. по 10-20 мин. раза 2-3 как когда получается. Да под конец немеет одна нога. Та сторона где грыжа. Чувствую пульс по всей  пояснице.
> Боль потихоньку пропадает. но еще есть. Отпишусь когда все пройдет


Привет..обязательно отпишись через дней 10 ...хотелось бы узнать как ты себя чувствуешь..))

А размер грыжи какой ??


----------



## olkafed (29 Сен 2016)

Дмитрий.73 написал(а):


> В заключении: сагиттальный до 8мм, поперечный до 15мм. МРТ сегодня.


Ох ох размеры большие..ну буду надеяться что и вам поможет эта подушка


----------



## olkafed (29 Сен 2016)

Дмитрий.73 написал(а):


> Будем надеяться вместе! Если честно то уже надеяться-то и не на что. Я не совсем верю таким способом, что грыжа втянется.(чисто физически она не может пропасть). Но облегчить и освободить зажатые нервные корешки - ДА!


Да все головой понимаю и я)))) но !!!!! Ооочень надеюсь на хороший результат ..пока он меня устраивает...так сказать положительная динамика..


----------



## Колокол (29 Сен 2016)

*olkafed*,  *Дмитрий.73*, у меня к вам вопрос. А кроме лежания на подушке Мейрама, какие-либо меропроятия по лечению предпринимаете - ЛФК, бассейн, ходьба, массаж или прочее? Или только лежание на подушке? И вы считаете грыжа залезет назад или рассосется от использования подушки?


----------



## olkafed (29 Сен 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *olkafed*,  *Дмитрий.73*, у меня к вам вопрос. А кроме лежания на подушке Мейрама, какие-либо меропроятия по лечению предпринимаете - ЛФК, бассейн, ходьба, массаж или прочее? Или только лежание на подушке? И вы считаете грыжа залезет назад или рассосется от использования подушки?


Залезет обратно и рассосется это из области фантастики ..все взрослые люди ...а вы смотрели видео??? Я делаю упражнение на закачку мышц спины и живота ..


----------



## cherub (2 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> И вы считаете грыжа залезет назад или рассосется от использования подушки?


Всем здоровья! 

Неделю не заходил на сайт и такое оживление...  
Насчет Мейрама:
1 не помню чтобы он говорил креститься, ведь он мусульман.  Есть отдельное видео с комментариями, где он отвечает на этот вопрос. 
2 Боль. Он говорит,  что при боли нужно прекращать процедуру - боль это предупреждение организма, но не прекращать. 
Другое:
3 Грыжа втянется. Много смотрел разных видео на ютюбе и поражался когда "дорогие" в плане денег врачи говорят о втягивании и при этом есть неизвестные,  но адекватные, которые говорят о рассасывании.  Приведу пример из жизни: у знакомого были раздроблены кости рук и рентген это показывал.  Крупные удалили,  а мелочь невозможно. Врач сказал рассосуться - так и произошло.  Наш организм борется с инородными телами, они для него как вирусы и микробы. С белковыми он справляется,  с металлом нет.  
Но РАССОСАТЬСЯ и ВТЯНУТЬСЯ это разные вещи.  Есть случаи когда пропадали даже секвестированные грыжи... , а они втянуться точно не могут по определению. 
Я верю именно в это. 

Вопрос к пользователям подушки: теперь когда я лежу на ней болей нет (только если более 25 мин),  онемение правой ноги во время процедуры теперь нет (через две недели лежания на подушке 1 раз в день), но по прежнему ОЧЕНЬ трудно слезть с подушки.  Тупо сваливаюсь с нее на бок.  Спину от подушки приподнять не могу - жуткая боль.  Через 5 мин лежания на боку все проходит. У всех такая боль или вы можете приподнимать спину над подушкой упором ног?


----------



## olkafed (2 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> Всем здоровья!
> 
> Неделю не заходил на сайт и такое оживление...
> Насчет Мейрама:
> ...


Привет. .рада за ваш отзыв. По поводу креститься ..я имелла в виду просить помощи бога что бы подушка помогла нам исцелится. Мне слазить с подушки капец как больно..я как и вы сваливаюсь на бок. ..но сейчас у меня депрессия....где то сквазануло меня и в пятницу воспалилась Грыжа и сейчас лежу умираю...пью противовоспалительные. .ох и болит спина и нога.  Хотя до этого жизнь играла новыми красками::) сейчас воспаление уйдет и я продолжу лежать..я так была счастлива и рада что боли ушли вообще ...что расслабилась и вот результат ..вспотела сняла кофту и вуаля опять плохо....



olkafed написал(а):


> расслабилась


Так что берегите себя!!!! Остерегайтесь сквозняк и ноги в тепле и шея


----------



## cherub (2 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> Я делаю упражнение на закачку мышц спины и



Насчет закачки мышц.  
Я не врач и сейчас напишу свое мнение,  которое сложилось у меня после изучения этой темы.  Грыжа у меня 9*12 мм. 4 года назад была 4 мм протрузия и я начал  закачивать спину и пресс, лучше бы поизучал... 

1.  у человека нет не одной растягивающей мышцы, в том числе позвоночника.  Есть парные мышцы (бицепс  - трицепс), которые стягивают.  
2.  чем сильнее мышцы,  тем лучше они сжимают позвонки при спазме и тем самым ведут к прогрессированию заболевания. 
3.  один врач сказал, что лучше вообще не закачивать,  меньше вреда.   я думаю,  закачивать нужно,  но обязательно нужно мышцы растягивать. Последнее важнее : растягивать обязательно.  Так как короткие и сильные мышцы даже без спазма хорошо стягивают позвонки.  Попробуйте сесть на шпагат и поимете... 
4.  комплекс стандартных упражнений при больном позвоночнике включает упражнения по растягиванию мышц.  например,  прогибаться-выгибаться,  как кошка. В ютюбе много.  если интересно поищу одно видео,  которое мне понравилось.



olkafed написал(а):


> расслабилась



да,  теперь мы не можем себе позволить расслабиться. с поясом хожу всегда. нестероидные
 противовоспалительные действуют на ЖКТ. при лечении я теперь добавляю лекарство - омез,  а Вы?


----------



## olkafed (2 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> да,  теперь мы не можем себе позволить расслабиться. с поясом хожу всегда. нестероидные
> противовоспалительные действуют на ЖКТ. при лечении я теперь добавляю лекарство - омез,  а Вы?


Я пью линекс. . пила раньше омез ...за желудком я смотрю зонд глотаю  и все такое...у меня в роду все умирали от желудка(( наследственное. .поэтому Прекрасно понимаю что к чему..


----------



## cherub (2 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> Я пью линекс. . пила раньше омез ...за желудком я смотрю зонд глотаю  и все такое...у меня в роду все умирали от желудка(( наследственное. .поэтому Прекрасно понимаю что к чему..


желаю скорейшего выздоровления и на подушку!


----------



## Колокол (2 Окт 2016)

Выскажу свое мнение по подушке Мейрама.
Я считаю, что вы себя обманываете этой подушкой. Если слезть с нее не можете и потом пять минут лежите отходите - это жесть. Так точно не должно быть.
Когда я потратил время на просмотр его видео (в тот момент мое состояние было не ахти) у меня сразу возник вопрос. Как для разных строений человека (вес, рос, фигура) и его различных форм лордоза можно продвигать единый стандарт размера этой подушки? Эти размеры подойдут только ему и врядли кому-то другому. Второе. Он объездил тьму докторов. Я уверен, что каждый из докторов, которых он посетил, внес какую-то лепту в его исцеление. От каждого он уходил с багажом новых знаний и рекомендаций, которые применял. И он путешествовал - много ходил, очень много ходил. А дома ждали его тренажеры, на которых он занимался.
Поэтому его подушка - это его плацебо, вера в исцеление. Она случайно им подобрана таким образом, чтобы не вредила его первичному процессу лечения, но при этом являлась для него абсолютной верой в то, что именно она ему помогла.


----------



## дядя Саке (2 Окт 2016)

*cherub*, Я легко ложусь и встаю, после 5 минут чувствуется расслабление, после 10 дискомфорт, больше 15мин не лежу. Сначала было тяжело, но сильных болей не было. Нога и сейчас немеет, чуток. Прогресс благодаря физкультуре и времени, но он медленный, ползу так сказать. Утром просыпаюсь- все здорово ,минут через 15 затекает. Если кто болел воспалением сравнимо, просыпаешся хорошо, через 5 минут чувствуешь, что еще болен. Я еще болен, но поправляюсь
*olkafed*, печально, поправляйтесь.

*Колокол*,  спину разгружает, факт, в остальном согласен


----------



## olkafed (2 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> Выскажу свое мнение по подушке Мейрама.
> Я считаю, что вы себя обманываете этой подушкой. Если слезть с нее не можете и потом пять минут лежите отходите - это жесть. Так точно не должно быть.
> Когда я потратил время на просмотр его видео (в тот момент мое состояние было не ахти) у меня сразу возник вопрос. Как для разных строений человека (вес, рос, фигура) и его различных форм лордоза можно продвигать единый стандарт размера этой подушки? Эти размеры подойдут только ему и врядли кому-то другому. Второе. Он объездил тьму докторов. Я уверен, что каждый из докторов, которых он посетил, внес какую-то лепту в его исцеление. От каждого он уходил с багажом новых знаний и рекомендаций, которые применял. И он путешествовал - много ходил, очень много ходил. А дома ждали его тренажеры, на которых он занимался.
> Поэтому его подушка - это его плацебо, вера в исцеление. Она случайно им подобрана таким образом, чтобы не вредила его первичному процессу лечения, но при этом являлась для него абсолютной верой в то, что именно она ему помогла.


Скажите какой выход видите вы? Что делать ?? Куда идти?..хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение..


----------



## Колокол (2 Окт 2016)

*olkafed*, вы создали свою тему по своей проблеме? Если нет, то обязательно создайте, разместите снимки МРТ, подробно опишите проблемы, пригласите докторов. Обязательно подскажут и направят куда "копать".

Я не доктор. Сам с удовольствием получал бы рекомендации чаще и лечился у настоящего доктора. Но я понял, что лечение должно быть комплексным. Обязательно необходимо перестроить свою жизнь, которая привела к болезни. Волшебной пилюли или полена не будет и искать бессмыслено (была бы - её давно бы продавали).


----------



## olkafed (2 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *olkafed*, вы создали свою тему по своей проблеме? Если нет, то обязательно создайте, разместите снимки МРТ, подробно опишите проблемы, пригласите докторов. Обязательно подскажут и направят куда "копать".
> 
> Я не доктор. Сам с удовольствием получал бы рекомендации чаще и лечился у настоящего доктора. Но я понял, что лечение должно быть комплексным. Обязательно необходимо перестроить свою жизнь, которая привела к болезни. Волшебной пилюли или полена не будет и искать бессмыслено (была бы - её давно бы продавали).


Спасибо...обязательно создам тему..)) мне лично интересно мнение всех!!! Хочу наконец то избавится от этих болей (( и радоваться жизни)))


----------



## cherub (2 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> Выскажу свое мнение по подушке Мейрама.
> Поэтому его подушка - это его плацебо, вера в исцеление. Она случайно им подобрана таким образом, чтобы не вредила его первичному процессу лечения, но при этом являлась для него абсолютной верой в то, что именно она ему помогла.



Плацебо? Я бы не стал так утверждать, возможно, есть объяснения.

Только в одном согласен, только лежания не достаточно. Нужна зарядка, укрепление и растяжка мышц, потребление чистой воды в достаточном объеме.


Я не врач, поэтому прошу строго не судить. Это мои размышления (тезисно)…

С удовольствием приму критику с пояснениями J  Давайте попробуем вместе разобраться.

Врачам не верю, они советуют то, что однозначно приведет к осложнениям. Последнее касается не только позвоночника, но и других недугов. Много раз нашел этому подтверждение. Индустрия построена на снятие симптомов, а не лечение.


1. Позвоночник человека НЕ прямой как лом, а имеет изгибы: лордоз, кифоз;

2. Строение здорового человека имеет свои правильные пропорции, в том числе это касается изгибов;

3. Изгиб это прежде всего радиус и он не связан с ростом, наличием живота, веса и т.п. У здоровых людей радиус одинаковый.

4. Если пропорции изменены, в том числе радиус изгиба позвоночника, то это говорит о проблемах.

5. «Подушка» имеет радиус здорового позвоночника. К чему мы, собственно говоря, стремимся. Об этом говорил и Мейрам.

6. Таким образом при лежании на подушке мы в щадящем режиме вытягиваем наш позвоночник. Кто лежал поймет.

7. Вытягиваем за счет сил гравитации – по сути плавно по радиусу сползаем по подушке и РАВНОМЕРНО со всех сторон позвоночного диска растягиваем позвоночник. При этом за счет жесткости подушки избегаем смещения (выпадения) позвонков относительно друг друга, как в случае с обычными способами вытяжения позвоночника (из моей логики обычное вытяжение чревато…).

8. Почему чревато? Если есть радиус, то мы все знаем, что внешняя сторона окружности имеет всегда большую длину, чем внутренняя. В автомобилях для этого устанавливается межколесный дифференциал…

7. Из п.8 следует, что позвонки по строению напоминают НЕ прямоугольник, а ТРАПЕЦИЮ.

9. То есть в районе поясницы (здесь лордоз), если просто вытягивать позвоночник, то со стороны живота будет происходить защемление межпозвоночного диска, а со стороны спины наоборот разряжение давления. То есть растяжение по периметру позвонка будет не равномерным. Разница давления приведет к смещению пульпозного ядра в сторону спины, что приведет к увеличению грыжи… Наверное лучше схематично нарисовать…


Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Утром просыпаюсь- все здорово ,минут через 15 затекает.


Ночью у всех затекает. В острых случаях основные боли происходят с 4 часов ночи (так врачи пишут). Я в 4 утра вставал, не мог даже лежать. Боли были невыносимые. Ходил потихоньку. Сейчас с утра, когда встаю, чувствую зажатый нерв, но с каждым днем все меньше. Прогресс есть и дело не в плацебо.


Колокол написал(а):


> пригласите докторов. Обязательно подскажут и направят куда "копать".


Ага, у этих докторов даже секвестрированная грыжа всасывает обратно. Эти  врачи насоветуют.  Мне только оперировать советуют.


----------



## Колокол (2 Окт 2016)

*cherub*, обратно, к сожалению, ничего не всосется. Иначе бы нейрохирурги оперировали с целью запихать назад, а не выскребсти.
А на форуме доктора очень достойные. И если уже отправляют на операцию, то значит действительно пора.


----------



## Georg_I (2 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> Эти врачи насоветуют



*cherub*, не понимаю людей, которые придя в гости, начинают оскорблять хозяев, форум медицинский, если вы не заметили.
Скажите спасибо, что есть площадка, где вы можете демонстрировать свое незнание математики.


----------



## olkafed (2 Окт 2016)

Давайте не будем ссорится и ругаться..каждый имеет право на мнение..форум хороший и все пользователи тоже я лично очень рада что с вами всеми общаюсь..ведь у нас одна цель!!!! Быть здоровыми!!! А как говориться одна голова хорошо а 100 лучше


----------



## cherub (3 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> демонстрировать свое незнание математики



Начну с того, что никого обижать и оскорблять не хотел и если так получилось, то прошу прощения. 
Мои высказывания опираются ТОЛЬКО на мой личный опыт общения с врачами и справедливости ради нужно отметить, что не все врачи плохие и есть очень достойные, но они к сожалению в меньшинстве. И даже касаясь темы грыжи, много раз читал, что уважающий себя врач никогда не посоветует лезть под нож, только если боли не проходят более 1 месяца и т.д., но в моем случае сразу предложили резать. На другом сайте почитал письмо девушки (23 г), которой при маленькой грыже сделали операцию и через 5 месяцев новая...

Про математику... прошу конкретно указать в чем я не прав. Я как раз и написал чтобы разобраться и призываю всех обсудить этот вопрос, а не голословно оскорблять. Я то примеры привожу, а вы видимо врач из большинства?! 

Ps.: Форум 5 минут создавать и через месяц он появиться в поисковой системе...



Колокол написал(а):


> обратно, к сожалению, ничего не всосется


*я как раз об этом и пишу, что всосаться не может! А некоторые врачи (Данилин по-моему) утверждает, что всасывается даже секвестрированная  грыжа. *


Колокол написал(а):


> А на форуме доктора очень достойные


я надеялся поэтому и написал свои сообщения. Хотел получить подтверждение своим мыслям, либо достойные пояснения в чем я не прав. К сожалению пока не получил комментария ни одного врача.
Если не считать ответ от *Georg_I *, который остро реагирует, но при этом так и не дает ответ достойный врача тем самым подтверждая мое мнение, что достойных очень мало.


----------



## Georg_I (3 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> так и не дает ответ достойный врача


Я вас разочарую - при всем желании не могу дать ответ, достойный врача, - потому как не врач 



cherub написал(а):


> Форум 5 минут создавать и через месяц он появиться в поисковой системе...



Юношеский максимализм, однако...


----------



## cherub (3 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Я вас разочарую - при всем желании не могу дать ответ, достойный врача, - потому как не врач
> 
> 
> 
> Юношеский максимализм, однако...



Спасибо за юношу... 
И про незнание математики можно поподробней. И вообще по существу данной темы можно что нибудь?
Или умеем только придираться?


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> ...некоторые врачи (Данилин по-моему) утверждает, что всасывается даже секвестрированная грыжа...


Данилов не пользуется авторитетом на данном форуме.
Воспользуйтесь поиском и прочтите мнение пациентов и врачей об "уникальной" методике этого врача.


cherub написал(а):


> Форум 5 минут создавать и через месяц он появиться в поисковой системе...


Создайте свой форум.
Этому форуму более 10 (!) лет.
И Вы пришли сюда, не так ли?


cherub написал(а):


> ...Врачам не верю, они советуют то, что однозначно приведет к осложнениям...





cherub написал(а):


> ...Хотел получить подтверждение своим мыслям, либо достойные пояснения в чем я не прав. К сожалению пока не получил комментария ни одного врача...


Пригласите докторов, чьё мнение для Вас интересно и авторитетно, в данную тему.
Вам обязательно ответят.


----------



## Logically (3 Окт 2016)

Добрый день, "коллеги"  Как у вас обстоят дела с подушкой Мейрама? Хотелось бы иметь аргументы для вступления в ваши ряды. Интерестно как вы её изготовили, самостоятельно ли или по малоинформативному фото в видео от Мейрама, где к примеру ширина не указана. У меня лежит Брум 10х10 см, по высоте вроде бы подходит. Если вы сами изготавливали, какова технология, как овал вырезали? Вот мои старые МРТ, если кто захочет прокомментировать, буду рад. Новое МРТ ещё не фотографировал и не скриншотил.


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> Вот мои старые МРТ, если кто захочет прокомментировать, буду рад


*Logically, *здравствуйте!
Если Вас интересует профессиональное мнение докторов, создайте собственную тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы -http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.


----------



## olkafed (3 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> где к примеру ширина не указана.


Добрый день) по поводу ширины!!! Указана 10 см .посмотрите на ютубе ролик. Размер подушки для спины. Там на листочке рисунок и написано  ширина и т.д видео 57 секунд...будьте внимательны!! А изготовила лично я просто сосед занимается деревом ..принесла размеры и за небольшую плату все сделал

Скажите размеры своей грыжи?? У вас их 2 шт.?


cherub написал(а):


> Последнее важнее : растягивать обязательно.


Спасибо большое за информацию..мне тренер мой тоже так же говорила ..что нужно растягивать...а что то втемяшила в голову себе закачать!!ох ох но сейчас я знаю точно что делать буду. .

*Logically*, я посмотрела мрт у вас 2014 года ..какие изменения сейчас ?? Как ваше самочувствие? Что вы делаете для облегчения болей?? Часто ли болит? ? Можно чуток подробнее о себе))


----------



## kakuni (3 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> Всем здоровья!
> 
> Неделю не заходил на сайт и такое оживление...
> Насчет Мейрама:
> ...



привет.у меня было тоже самое когда я убрал подушку
но через 4-5 мин боль проходит


----------



## olkafed (3 Окт 2016)

kakuni написал(а):


> привет.у меня было тоже самое когда я убрал подушку
> но через 4-5 мин боль проходит


Привет..скажите что вы делаете со своей спиной?? И давно лежите на подушке??


----------



## cherub (3 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> Хотелось бы иметь аргументы для вступления в ваши ряды


Я верю в подушку Мейрама, мне ее действие понятно с технической точки зрения или я так думаю.  Почитайте сообщение №50 и обсудим, а то у меня с математикой говорят проблемы.
Из моей практики (грыжа хорошая такая) - пальцами правой ноги шевелить не мог, передвигался с трудом. Теперь только по утрам чувствую спину (ночной отек) и после долгого сиденья. Пальцами могу шевелить.



Дмитрий.73 написал(а):


> Думаю из-за того что сильно расслабляются мышцы, и это не связано с паталогиями.


Пожалуй соглашусь.



kakuni написал(а):


> у меня было тоже самое когда я убрал подушку
> но через 4-5 мин боль проходит



Выяснили, что боль после подушки у всех. Значит это нормальное явление.



olkafed написал(а):


> И давно лежите на подушке??



Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Есть кто -нибудь в этой теме, кто лежит несколько месяцев (на подушке временами  ) и делал повторное МРТ? Так хочется узнать результаты.



olkafed написал(а):


> что вы делаете со своей спиной??


*olkafed, *как ваше состояние, выздоравливаете?

Еще в августе я не мог ходить. Прокололся - снял воспаление и начал потихоньку упражнения делать, так как достаточно легко даются в отличие от многих
и параллельно лежу на подушке с 12.09.16.
С прошлой недели начал активно ходить пешком по 3-5 км. в день. Класс!!!

Скоро перейду к упражнениям на растяжку. Нашел хороший комплекс.

Пишите, кто как лечится. Поможем тем, кто вступил в наши ряды!


----------



## olkafed (3 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> *olkafed, *как ваше состояние, выздоравливаете?
> 
> Еще в августе я не мог ходить. Прокололся - снял воспаление и начал потихоньку упражнения делать, так как достаточно легко даются в отличие от многих (ссылка:
> и параллельно лежу на подушке с 12.09.16.
> ...


Спасибо что беспокоитесь))) очень  приятно)) состояние мое еще пока не очень((( быстрей бы поправится))  пойду в след понедельник или в вторник к хирургу невропатологу (говорят у нас в городе по грыжам она лучшая) послушаю что мне скажет и вам всем потом расскажу)) но знаю точно что как только воспаление уйдет ...сразу вернусь к подушке!!


----------



## Logically (4 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> Добрый день) по поводу ширины!!! Указана 10 см .посмотрите на ютубе ролик. Размер подушки для спины. Там на листочке рисунок и написано  ширина и т.д видео 57 секунд...будьте внимательны!! А изготовила лично я просто сосед занимается деревом ..принесла размеры и за небольшую плату все сделал


Листок с видео я приложил к ответу. Там ширина не указана. Может другое видео заскриншотил?



> Скажите размеры своей грыжи?? У вас их 2 шт.?



Папка с новым МРТ в машине. Позже возьму диск и описание и отпишусь. Пока размер в заключении после операции иголками посмотрите. Грыжи две.



olkafed написал(а):


> *Logically*, я посмотрела мрт у вас 2014 года ..какие изменения сейчас ??
> Я там ещё и МРТ 2016 июня вроде бы прикладывал
> Как ваше самочувствие?



Подушку пока не сделал, но самочувствие очень хорошее.



> Что вы делаете для облегчения болей??



Сходил с остеопату, два раза, 3 и 19 сентября (дорого берёт 4000₽ за раз), но эффект сразу. Был у дедушек разных (двух), в Краснодаре и Москве, те только тупо костями с болью хрустят, что то что в 2014 году при первом звоночке, что второй в Москве когда уже "выпускной звоночек" был.



> Часто ли болит?



Уже скорее нет, чем да. Онемения имеются. Но самое главное, теперь обсолютно без боли хожу по большому и иногда кашляю во всё дышло



> Можно чуток подробнее о себе))



Отпишусь в личку. В двух словах не расскажешь. А другие не спрашивали, ещё подумают плохо.
Мне 35 лет 21.06. исполнилось.
Вёл очень активный образ жизни для непрофессионального спортсмена (любительская футбольная лига) и военнослужащего одновременно (не мало где), учащегося в вечерней школе (10-11кл) и подрабатывавшего скрытно ночью в охране. Считаю, что позвоночник загубил сам. 10 км разминками в спортзале на беговых дорожках, после чего шёл на штанги, гантели, после и волейбол и настольный теннис, возвращался в роту и на физо мог с ними побежать и тп упражнения. Очень активно проходили годы днями. Попал под сокращение, дали квартиру, осел в 5км от Москвы, где устроился на работу (не такси), где накатывал по 200-300 км на машине, продолжал играть в футбол, мало спал, ел раз в день, как бешеный кинулся зарабатывать деньги (в армии максимум 12500₽ зарплата была), а на гражданке свыше 100, вот тут я и идиот, пол года без выходных, это мой физический рекорд. К моменту как "снёс здоровье" и кризисы на работе ухудшили условия оплаты капитально. Так я убил позвоночник. И кинулся его спасать, а дури то поубавилось со здоровьем.
Такой сумбур.
 Как прихватило, через знакомых вышел на врача в Пироговке, там сделали иголками какую-то манипуляцию (см. фото), восстановление шло плохо и стало болеть опять. Как потом выяснилось у остеопата, (к которому пошёл, когда от невролога не чего не дождался, кроме не эффективного в таком состоянии ЛФК) меня повело в тазу и грудных позвонка, он выровнял позвоночный столб и теперь много упражнений могу делать без боли. Именно таким образом поняв, что проблема с позвоночником происходит не в одном месте, а тупо выстрел происходит в одном месте, поверил в подушку Мейрама и его логические суждения. Сейчас с 30 мая на больничном до сих пор. Много сплю (после остеопата и на боку и как угодно, встаю с кровати не как раньше (переворачивался на живот, слазил с правой ноги, ловил равновесие, перетерпел боль, пошёл терпеть боль в туалете с вытянутой в перёд ногой, уперевшись двумя руками в "седло"., жесть была)), мало делаю ЛФК, сплю с маленькой подушкой под спиной и когда на бок ложусь, не знаю зачем так делаю, делал так ещё когда мучился и продолжаю, иногда могу и забыть. Сплю ночь без ворошения. Когда стал угосать при восстановлении после малоинвазивной операции (см.вложение), сам себе придумал пропить БАД с аминокислотой (или для её формирования) L-аргенин 60 капсул по 500мг в капсуле. Таскаю сына по многу на руках 6,5 кг. В общем пока так и приложил предпоследнее МРТ. Последнее будет позже. После него узнал о стенозе и осмотрев нейрохирург МОНИКИ сказал однозначно под нож. Последний мой аргумент перед семьёй "почему не под нож", деревянная подушка и брус 10х10см под дверью  для его изготовления.


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Окт 2016)

Господа врачи! Может подключитесь, пока пол страны не "загнало" себе спину.
Хотелось бы услышать мнение и рекомендации профессионалов.


----------



## cherub (4 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> Листок с видео я приложил к ответу.


Он в самом видео рассказывает о размерах, там и говорит про ширину. Про ширину говорит в 17 мин 29 сек.


----------



## Logically (4 Окт 2016)

Я к самому рейтинговому на данном форуме доктору обратился лично, что б он дал комментарий этой подушке, а он ответил - темой не интересуюсь. Даже и не знаю, какие из этого выводы теперь делать, если доктор с таким авторитетом не придал значения существованию данной темы.


cherub написал(а):


> Он в самом видео рассказывает о размерах, там и говорит про шируну. Про ширину говорит в 17 мин 29 сек


Да, я понял, что надо пересмотреть.

А вот вопрос вопросов - из какого именно дерева делать, разницы нет?


----------



## cherub (4 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> из какого именно дерева делать


тут важно не дерево, а форма.
прочитайте мое сообщение в этой теме #50


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2016)

По просьбе администратора открыл тему... интересно... спасибо ...и даже посмотрел  18 минут фильма.. сейчас должен быть пациент, поэтому остальное посмотрю и отпишу позже... Щас просто крошку выскажусь...  Лет десять назад один пациент сказал мне, что его дедушка  сделал из дерева подобную опору и лечил спину, только с пропилом для остистых отростков . Так что это подушка скорее не Мейрама,  а Адама.....
И второе - снимки Мейрама даже и смотреть не надо - все абсолютно видно по нему.... Даже и не знаю , что за спецы его лечили, в том числе в Китае и Индии. ... Мужик явно не дурак и много правильных мыслей высказывает, хотя не системно и каша ...  Эта подушка именно то, что и надо для его проблемы.. для многих других пользы не будет..


----------



## olkafed (4 Окт 2016)

Поподробнее если не трудно


----------



## Viktoria0502 (4 Окт 2016)

*Logically*, Здравствуйте.Очень рада за Вас ,что стало легче после остеопата.Подскажите,как он Вас лечил?Делал какие то манипуляции,хрустел позвонками?Ставил их на место?.Как это происходило?.У меня остеопорз и я очень боюсь идти,чтобы не было перелома и еще металлоконструкция в поясничном.А болит весь позвоночник,и шейный,и грудной.Замучалась уже.Этого остеопата кто то посоветовал?Как к нему попали?


----------



## olkafed (4 Окт 2016)

*Viktoria0502*, Вика скажите а вы что делаете со своей спиной?? Зарядка?? Плавание?? ЛФК?? Можно и вы опишите свои действия..хочется понимать как у других и что люди делают..


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> .. для многих других пользы не будет..


Лично у меня двоякое чувство вызывают отзывы девушки Ольги...
Она определённо имеет проблему, которую навряд ли решит подушка.
Не скрывая, что терпит сильные боли - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/155/page-4#post-287971, Оля хвалит подушку Мейрама...
Мне кажется, практическую ценность имел бы определённый порядок размещения информации: сведения о пациенте и заболевании, информация об использовании подушки, динамика выздоровления либо сведения об ухудшении состояния.
Это позволило бы оценивать эффективность использования (либо её отсутствие) в каждом конкретном случае.


----------



## Logically (4 Окт 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *Logically*, Здравствуйте.Очень рада за Вас ,что стало легче после остеопата.Подскажите,как он Вас лечил?Делал какие то манипуляции,хрустел позвонками?Ставил их на место?.Как это происходило?.У меня остеопорз и я очень боюсь идти,чтобы не было перелома и еще металлоконструкция в поясничном.А болит весь позвоночник,и шейный,и грудной.Замучалась уже.Этого остеопата кто то посоветовал?Как к нему попали?


Делал очень аккуратно, никаких хрустов.


----------



## olkafed (4 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Лично у меня двоякое чувство вызывают отзывы девушки Ольги...
> Она определённо имеет проблему, которую навряд ли решит подушка.
> Не скрывая, что терпит сильные боли - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/155/page-4#post-287971, Оля хвалит подушку Мейрама...
> Мне кажется, практическую ценность имел бы определённый порядок размещения информации: сведения о пациенте и заболевании, информация об использовании подушки, динамика выздоровления либо сведения об ухудшении состояния.
> Это позволило бы оценивать эффективность использования (либо её отсутствие) в каждом конкретном случае.


По поводу меня лично!!! Отвечаю..с января месяца болит спина отдает в ногу..прошла врачей и мануалов. .все кричат одно м тоже что пока у меня на руках маленький ребенок которого нужно носить и т.д спина всегда в напряжении..искала информацию в инете..и наткнулась на подушку..изготовила ..начала лежать ..боли ушли в ноге через пару недель!!! Спина не болела !!! Ни это ли чудо??? Я по своей расхлябанности вспотела сняла кофту и меня протянуло. ..скажите мне ...я что продаю эту подушку?? Зарабатываю деньги?? Не хотите не лежите на ней...дело каждого..вообще складывается ощущение что тут лучше темы о бесплатном лечение не обсуждать. ...а по поводу информации про себя я лично написала доктору и где мрт предоставила и заключения..но никто мне не ответил!!

И по поводу ссылки..когда у меня обострения..то мысли о операции меня одолевают...так сказать терпеть обострение очень тяжело..но через пару дней все проходит и я пытаюсь заниматься спортом ..и ищу способы..отзывы читаю и т д. Эта запись была сделана в первый день обострения...((( как то так.


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> ...по поводу информации про себя я лично написала доктору и где мрт предоставила и заключения..но никто мне не ответил!


Врачи консультируют пациентов в профильных разделах.
Для этого следует создать собственную тему -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.
Уверяю Вас, доктора обязательно ответят.


----------



## Logically (4 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> складывается


Если выше написанное не безпочвенно - это печалька.


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Окт 2016)

*La murr*, давно пора, помимо подушки, можно получить как минимум полезные советы от врачей форума.
*olkafed*, поправляйтесь и создайте тему


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> Если выше написанное не безпочвенно - это печалька.


 *Logically*, совершенствуйте своё цитирование - уж не по одному слову выдёргивайте, пожалуйста (дабы не терялся общий смысл сказанного).


olkafed написал(а):


> ...складывается ощущение что тут лучше темы о бесплатном лечение не обсуждать...


Обратите внимание на то, что своими способами борьбы с различными состояниями делятся многие форумчане.
Просто никто не говорит о том, что его способ - панацея.
Всё очень и очень индивидуально.
Тема переносится в другой раздел - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/32/


----------



## Logically (4 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Logically*, совершенствуйте своё цитирование - уж не по одному слову выдёргивайте, пожалуйста (дабы не терялся общий смысл сказанного)...


Я стараюсь.


----------



## cherub (4 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Хотелось бы услышать мнение и рекомендации профессионалов.



Поддерживаю, но мнение только относительно подушки



AIR написал(а):


> снимки Мейрама даже и смотреть не надо - все абсолютно видно по нему.



что видно? может у меня тоже самое и мне подойдет этот метод?



La murr написал(а):


> Лично у меня двоякое чувство вызывают отзывы девушки Ольги...
> Она определённо имеет проблему, которую навряд ли решит подушка.
> Не скрывая, что терпит сильные боли - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/155/page-4#post-287971, Оля хвалит подушку Мейрама...



Какие двоякие, можно конкретней?
Вы администратор сайта, а у вас есть медицинское образование чтобы делать выводы: навряд ли решит подушка? Не что вы опираетесь в своих суждениях?
Оля не хвалит подушку, а почувствовала улучшение, о котором со всеми поделилась (для этого и открыта тема). У нее появилась надежда, которую ей никто не давал ранее (без оперативного вмешательство, которое может иметь рецидивы....



Александр Александрович написал(а):


> *olkafed*, поправляйтесь и создайте тему



Название темы «Подушка Мейрама». Соответственно, я сюда попал именно чтобы узнать о подушке как и многие другие. Получить консультации я могу по месту жительства или создав отдельную тему, как уже не раз было указано. Абсолютно не понимаю, почему некоторые пытаются перевести тему в формат консультаций по болезни?!   

Нет!!!!!!!!! Я здесь чтобы получить информацию О ПОДУШКЕ от людей, которые пользуются ей, их ощущения, мнение и конечно же изменение состояния здоровья. Но и врачам я рад и очень хотел бы услышать их мнение, НО НЕ консультацию по состоянию моего здоровья, а СТРОГО мнение относительно подушки и не голословное.

Уверен, что сейчас найдется куча ботов, которые начнут меня голословно обвинять, что я не знаю математику, лордоз зависит от веса тела и прочую чушь. 

Люди, давайте успокоимся и переведем разговор в конструктивное русло. Я описал в сообщении #50, свое СУБЪЕКТИВНОЕ МНЕНИЕ, как действует подушка. Потому что тема про подушку. Но написал я сообщение не как аксиому, а скорее, как теорему, которую требуется доказать или опровергнуть.  Я ведь человек и могу 100 раз ошибаться. Давайте общими усилиями разберемся – работает подушка или нет? Есть ли положительный опыт, подкрепленный документами, МРТ.


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2016)

> ↑
> снимки Мейрама даже и смотреть не надо - все абсолютно видно по нему.
> что видно? может у меня тоже самое и мне подойдет этот метод?


На фотографиях он наклонен влево и вперед.. явное укорочение левой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. .Кроме того, он писал , что имеется выпрямлениее поясничного лордоза..  Опять же, выпрямление и кифозирование - результат укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. . Описанная симптоматика, опять же, говорит о преобладании именно мышечно-тонической составляющей, а не грыжевой. .
При лежании на этой "подушке" происходит изометрическое напряжение именно в укороченной пояснично-подвздошной мышце..


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> Давайте общими усилиями разберемся – работает подушка или нет? Есть ли положительный опыт, подкрепленный документами, МРТ





cherub написал(а):


> Абсолютно не понимаю, почему некоторые пытаются перевести тему в формат консультаций по болезни?!


Вы хотите  аргументированных подтверждений эффективности подушки?
Значит должны звучать диагнозы, публиковаться снимки (результаты исследований ДО и ПОСЛЕ).


cherub написал(а):


> ...Оля не хвалит подушку, а почувствовала улучшение, о котором со всеми поделилась...





olkafed написал(а):


> ...От подушки я в восторге!!! Господи я не верю что со мной происходит..( тьфу тьфу) боюсь сглазить...





olkafed написал(а):


> ...Так что лежите на подушке и будьте здоровы...


Я понимаю, что Оля ищет любые способы избавиться от боли и я рада, что она не плывёт по течению, а что-то для этого предпринимает.
Девушка сама говорит о том, что в её арсенале не только подушка Мейрама.

Нет чёткой инструкции, как пользоваться подушкой при различных патологических состояниях.
Каждый использует подушку так, как считает необходимым и возможным для себя (как уже выше было сказано, это _эксперимент_).


cherub написал(а):


> ...тем кто только решается на этот _эксперимент_ будет интересно...





cherub написал(а):


> На что вы опираетесь в своих суждениях?


Я тоже пациент форума.
И это моё субъективное мнение.


----------



## cherub (4 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> результат укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы





La murr написал(а):


> Я понимаю, что Оля ищет любые способы избавиться от боли и я рада, что она не плывёт по течению



Спасибо за ответы! Без раздражения, с уважением и пониманием. Таким я представляю хороший форум.
Но, *La murr*, почему же все таки подушка Мейрама не решит проблемы Ольги?    Поверьте, я без сарказма, мне просто любопытно.

Ps.: я улыбаюсь, а это хороший признак.


----------



## Georg_I (4 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Описанная симптоматика, опять же, говорит о преобладании именно мышечно-тонической составляющей, а не грыжевой. .
> При лежании на этой "подушке" происходит изометрическое напряжение именно в укороченной пояснично-подвздошной мышце..



Поддержу выводы Доктора AIR в плане именно мышечно-тонической составляющей.
У меня есть вот такая подушка

Обратите внимание, под позвоночник есть прорезь.
Когда ложился на такую подушку впервые, боль была трудно выносимая.
После длительное перерыва, тот же эффект.
У меня поясничный лордоз сглажен.
Но уже на третий-четвертый день лежать на подушке комфортно, и дальнейшее её использование уже не приносит никаких новых ощущений.

По собственным ощущениям могу сказать, что происходит релаксация мышц спины.
Я делаю перед сном, не так затекает спина во сне после такого упражнения.
Делаю не только на поясницу, но на грудной отдел - тот же эффект.
Но для грудного предпочитаю упражнения на массажном фитболе (с шипами)



На мяче мышцы можно растягивать не только в изометрическом режиме, но и делая малоамплитудные движения, что улучшает кровообращение. 

Подушки Мейрама у меня нет, сравнить не могу, но всем желающим действительно разобраться в вопросе предлагаю попробовать мой вариант и сравнить результаты.

Доктор *AIR * расшифровал, на мой взгляд, наиболее вероятный механизм воздействия подобного рода на позвоночник.


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Окт 2016)

*Georg_I*, у вас более блатной вариант , королевский ))


----------



## Georg_I (4 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> *Georg_I*, у вас более блатной вариант , королевский ))



Но и более доступный в плане приобретения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> А вот вопрос вопросов - из какого именно дерева делать, разницы нет?


Только из березы.
Причем добытой самим.
На крайнем севере.
6 часов на самолёте.
4 часа на машине.
2 часа на мотоцикле.
1 час пешком.
Спилить сухую березу.
Выдрать участок без сучков.
Сделать самому в ручную.
Вот тогда поможет особенно хорошо!

А если не поможет, то в печку ее, но!
Березовая зола – применение:
- при ревматизме полезно делать ванны из золы
- при трофических язвах.
- при крапивнице – вскипятить в двух литрах воды половину стакана золы и сутки настоять.
- золу используют и как зубной порошок.
- при нарушении кровообращения, климактерических приливах, повышенной потливости, судорогах и болях

Пред сном подогреть настой до температуры тела и опустить в него ноги на 20 минут, сверху прикрыться полотенцем.

А если зола и полотенце не помогут, то.....

Старый народный способ. всегда был и будет.
Как правильно сказал доктор АИР, главное чтобы этот способ попал в больного.


----------



## cherub (4 Окт 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> более доступный в плане приобретения.


я бы не сказал.  подушку мейрама мне сделал знакомый плотник. а во сколько обойдется ваша с прорезью?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только из березы.


думал любая древесина.  блин,  придется заново заказывать.


----------



## Колокол (4 Окт 2016)

*Georg_I*, подушка с прорезью намного интересней. Каков её материал? И название, чтобы было проще найти.


----------



## Logically (4 Окт 2016)

Сообщение #89
Довольно таки интерестная точка зрения доктор, на технологию изготовления. Может стоит запатентовать? Интерестно, это не разглашение коммерческой тайны?


----------



## Georg_I (4 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> подушку мейрама мне сделал знакомый плотник. а во сколько обойдется ваша с прорезью?



Нет у меня знакомого плотника. И я за бережное отношение к березам.
Да и комфорт я люблю. Придумали, однако - лежать на чурбаке 
А под доступностью я имел ввиду не стоимость, а наличие в свободной продаже.



Колокол написал(а):


> Каков её материал? И название, чтобы было проще найти.



Из чего основа не знаю, обтянута иск. кожей, под ней мягкий материал, типа поролона - на ней комфортно расслабляться. Товарищ приобрел такую жесткую, говорит, что моя лучше.

Название с разрешения админа. Даже ролик по использованию этой подушки есть.



Logically написал(а):


> Довольно таки интерестная точка зрения доктор, на технологию изготовления.



Сейчас народ, с легкой руки Дока, ломанётся карельские березы пилить 

Не губите мужики, не губите,
Не рубите дерева, не рубите... (С)


----------



## дядя Саке (4 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только из березы.
> Причем добытой самим.
> На крайнем севере.
> 6 часов на самолёте.
> ...


....для владельцев мелких грыж и окончательной реабилитации, ну типа избавится от паранойи синдрома Кауда. Можно еще налить с мясцом  жареным на березе и сказать, - Ляпота, не зря приехал! ))


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> ...*La murr*, почему же все таки подушка Мейрама не решит проблемы Ольги?...


 *cherub*, считаю, что подушка Мейрама - средство вспомогательное, как тот же аппликатор Ляпко, например, который я в своё время активно использовала.
Некоторое облегчение он мне приносил, но проблемы не решал (и в принципе не мог решить в той ситуации, в которой я находилась).

 

Моя тема - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12837/


----------



## olkafed (5 Окт 2016)

Всем привет!! Спасибо что беспокоитесь за меня  я записалась к невропатологу ..позже отпишусь что он мне посоветовал..понимаю всех кто пишет и врачей и людей ..для меня мнение всех очень важно. .я знаю что ранно или поздно я решу свою проблему и опять буду жить активной веселой жизнью: )) загружаю свое заключение..если есть желание коментируйте ВСЕ!!



Два слова хочу добавить...с 20 лет я за рулем сейчас мне 33 ..работаю менеджером по продажам...продаю все от трактора до .........постоянные командировки ...желание заработать деньги на квартиру...да сейчас у меня есть и квартира и машина и т д но вот спина моя пострадала больше всех!! Нужно найти выход ..если есть желание то послушаю мнение всех всех всех ..

Почему я пришла на этот форум..считаю что искать информацию и обшаться с людьми это самое ценное!! Иногда нужно оказаться в нужное время в нужный час что бы твои проблемы решилисьПример из моей жизни..4 года назад у меня была машина Крайслер. .полетела у меня втулка. (Металлическая трубка, служащая для уменьшения трения в месте опоры вала напр.внутри колёсной ступицы) поехала я на рынок автозапчастей..интересуюсь ценой и производителем..хожу по рядам в поисках хорошей цены+качества. .нашла, мне говорят 15$ 1 шт брать комплект итого 30 $ ..стою значит и торгуюсь за пару баксов ( на помаду, я же дама)и тут подходит мужчина и говорит ..я слышал вы втулку на крайслер покупаете?..я говорю да!! А он отвечает ..знаете у меня тоже такая машина как у вас и на крайслер подходит втулка с машины ваз. .сказал где находится магазин..я поехала и купила запчасти, цена комплекта составила 2$ сделали мне машину..и ездила я с втулкой этой очень долго..пока не продала машину вот дорогие мои такая история...не по теме...но из жизни я до сих пор помню этого человека..спасибо ему за подсказку ..чего и жду от этого форума..направление в нужное русло! !

И еще фото одно добавлю


----------



## AIR (5 Окт 2016)

Да, кстати,  забыл сказать,  что эта подушка  Мейрама, скорее будет эффективна при  спазме-укорочении верхней части пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. ...  При проблемах с нижними отделами мышцы яркого улучшения не будет. .


----------



## дядя Саке (5 Окт 2016)

*AIR*, а навредить можно? Кому стоит опасаться?


----------



## Logically (5 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Да, кстати, забыл сказать, что эта подушка Мейрама, скорее будет эффективна при спазме-укорочении верхней части пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. ... При проблемах с нижними отделами мышцы яркого улучшения не будет. .


А такой штукой, как у меня можно? Взгляните на вложение, пожалуйста.


----------



## Nusha (5 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте!тоже хочу попробовать лежать на  подушке Мейрама.Боли в спине беспокоят давно,но после рождения второго ребёнка стала болеть сильнее.МРТ не делала,наверно ещё не так сильно прихватило.Раньше занималась волейболом и вообще была спортивной девушкой,а сейчас все время с детками,ещё маленькие и на себя совсем мало времени.Дома делаю ЛФК,но значительного улучшения пока не чувствую.Может неправильные выбрала упражнения.Посоветуете, пожалуйста,какую -нибудь гимнастику при болях в пояснице?упражнения,как правильно расслаблять мышцы спины?


----------



## olkafed (5 Окт 2016)

*Nusha*, добрый вечер 
.мне кажется что когда есть снимки на руках ...понимаешь в каком направлении двигаться и что делать..просто у нас тут у всех мрт и т.д а у вас болит поясница ..и никто не знает что там у вас. А вы хоть раз ходили к мануалу? ? Хотелось бы побольше информации..просто у меня тоже началось все с болей в пояснице я подумала ой это как у всех радикулит...а по концовке что я имею....кучу проблем со здоровьем.  (((( если бы мы знали точно что у вас мне кажется то можно было посоветовать упражнения...мне лично мой тренер и мануал строго настрого запретили скручивание !!!!хотя очень все это упражнения хвалят и делают. Ну и т.д


----------



## AIR (6 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> А такой штукой, как у меня можно? Взгляните на вложение, пожалуйста.


Для этого смотреть руками надо, чтобы советовать... Но при таком снимке лично я бы не стал рисковать  и занялся  акцентированными упражнениями хотя бы..


----------



## La murr (6 Окт 2016)

Nusha написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!тоже хочу попробовать лежать на подушке Мейрама. Боли в спине беспокоят давно,но после рождения второго ребёнка стала болеть сильнее...
> делаю ЛФК,но значительного улучшения пока не чувствую.Может неправильные выбрала упражнения.Посоветуете, пожалуйста,какую -нибудь гимнастику при болях в пояснице?упражнения,как правильно расслаблять мышцы спины?


 *Nusha*, здравствуйте!
Не занимайтесь самолечением!
Первое, что хочется Вам порекомендовать - посетите врача.
Советовать Вам что-то, не зная истинного положения вещей, некорректно.
Рекомендации по правильному поведению посмотрите здесь -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/434/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/437/
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Logically (6 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Но при таком снимке лично я бы не стал рисковать и занялся акцентированными упражнениями хотя бы..


Я пока подушку и не сделал. И занятий особо не провожу. Но мне значительно легче. Легче на столько, что я сплю как хочу, не просыпаюсь. Совершенно без каких-либо болей хожу по большому (до этого боли были такие, что организм перехватиться мог). Вчера с 21:00 до 5 утра просидел в кресле за компом, никаких болей вообще. Утром, как уже в последнее, встал даже не задумываясь, где проблема. Буквально дней 10 назад проводя по позвоночнику ощущал боль в месте проблемы, сегодня чисто из интереса повёл, болей нет. Сегодня ещё комплекс упражнений выполню, посмотрю, тянет ли и побаливает там, где ранее тянуло и побаливало (я на листке с упражнениями эти места карандашиком обводил, что б потом неврологу объяснять, что со мной и как происходит). А чего я вам говорю, я сейчас фото приложу.
В общем вы теперь понимаете, почему я пока не делаю никаких движений (подушку, упражнения, турники из.п.), мне очень комфортно стало жить и сейчас на 14:00 иду к неврологу с диагнозом от нейрохирурга - резать. А я не разрешаю, мне ооочень похорошело. Всего то надо, 4 месяца больничного и больше спать.


----------



## olkafed (6 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> Всего то надо, 4 месяца больничного и больше спать.


Хорошо что есть возможность спать и отдыхать! Я за вас очень а рада а упражнении просто супер!!!!!! Я много из этого делаю!!! Просто отличные!!!


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Окт 2016)

Logically написал(а):


> Всего то надо, 4 месяца больничного и больше спать


  это лекарство самое действенное.
А у вас сейчас какая грыжа, я как понял вы оперировались?


----------



## дядя Саке (6 Окт 2016)

*Logically*, может у вас постоперативное восстановление?
Хотя, моему знакомому эндовидео когда делали, показали грыжу(вырезанную). Через пару недель после непроходящих болей сделали повторно. На вопрос, что за...?
Пояснили про досадный промах. Что ему вырезали и показали в первый раз не известно, но сейчас бодрее -факт.


----------



## Колокол (6 Окт 2016)

*olkafed*,  *Logically*, ух и нафлудили вы в теме про подушку Мейрама. Пора в клуб любителей подушки переименовывать .
*Logically*, на самом деле картина ваших грыж какая-то печальная, как мне кажется. И если вы говорите, что на свежих фото отрицательная динамика, то тем более нужно призадуматься . Лучше бы создали свою тему и пригласили докторов за помощью. Нужно устранять причину появления грыж, разобравшись в её сути. Тем более, если вы с Московской области, то есть к кому показаться в Москве.


----------



## Logically (6 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> Нужно устранять причину появления грыж, разобравшись в её сути.


Да. Спасибо большое конечно, я всё понимаю и сам, и чувствую при хотьбе, что проблема то есть, и что она не мешает мне жить, по тому что подкачал мышцы и снял видимо воспаление, но видимо есть что то скрытое, в чём ещё предстоит разобраться. За совет вам спасибо. Как руки дойдут, сделаю. А то тут и дочка с английским, и цепь ГРМ скорей заказать надо и в общем, есть чем на сегодня взорвать мозг и это при всём моём понимании, что здоровье важней.


----------



## Nusha (7 Окт 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответы!И за приглашение в группу!


----------



## olkafed (9 Окт 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, если вы нашли время сюда заглянуть..может прокомментируйте мои снимки найдите минутку. .хочу послушать ваше мнение..


----------



## Колокол (9 Окт 2016)

*olkafed*, уже вам давали совет. Заведите свою тему, там получите консультации и не только от *Доктора Ступина*. Можете в свою тему и других врачей позвать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *olkafed*, уже вам давали совет. Заведите свою тему, там получите консультации и не только от *Доктора Ступина*. Можете в свою тему и других врачей позвать.





olkafed написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*, если вы нашли время сюда заглянуть..может прокомментируйте мои снимки найдите минутку. .хочу послушать ваше мнение..
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 92044 Посмотреть вложение 92046


Так описание снимков уже есть, зачем второе описание.
Важно что болит, и как.


----------



## hasan (11 Окт 2016)

Доброго времени суток всем. Я лежу на этой подушке уже пятый день, эффект есть во время процесса но в общем мне кажется что мое состояние не меняется,может я не правильно что-то делаю. в день я стараюсь лежать как можно больше это 3-4 раза в день,по пять минут минимум.  ужасная боль каждый раз когда встаешь с подушки. диагноз 2 грыжи L4 L5S1 и L3L4 и еще одна на подходе, врачи говорят резать. никак не могу подобрать упражнения для разогрева мышц спины или их расслабления ,так как очень сильно чувствую, когда сползаю с подушки  мышцы сильнее прежнего стягиваются.Я думаю из за мышц спины их спазма, лежи а грыжи будут увеличиваться и появляться новые.


----------



## olkafed (11 Окт 2016)

*hasan*, а вы принимаете нестероидные противовоспалительные ?? Или просто на подушку ложитесь?? Можест сначала нужно снять воспаление и спазм?


----------



## olkafed (12 Окт 2016)

Всем привет!!!! Я была у невропатолога + мануала. ..решали как будем меня лечить!!! Решение принято..позже я допишу как лечили и чем и как мое самочувствие.. Скажу что доктор оооочень квалифицированный работает за границей и имеет свой частный кабинет ..мне советовали спортсмены его ( занимающиеся проф. Спорт) долго я не могла попасть..наконец то приняли меня я с собой взяла подушку Мейрама хотела послушать мнение !! Итак заключение : подушка сама по себе изобретение хорошее..Но только у кого нет грыж! !! Особенно таких как у меня!! Лежать на ней можно и нужно...10 минут в день достаточно!! А вообще врач сказал что каждую подушку нужно делать для себя ..брать два  больших пальца  соединять между собой и указательные  тоже и делать пальцами типа круг. .это и будет размер велика который подойдет лично вам!! Вот такие новости..после того как я пройду курс лечения я поделюсь свами очучениями своими так что будьте здоровы и только ваши решать лежать нас подушке или нет или подходит она вам или нет...


----------



## olkafed (13 Окт 2016)

Нашла фото...вот как то так лежать!


----------



## cherub (13 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> ..брать два больших пальца соединять между собой и указательные тоже и делать пальцами типа круг. .это и будет размер велика который подойдет лично вам!!


При обследовании на МРТ врач пишет диагноз, в том числе указывает изменен лордоз или нет, сравнивая видимо показатели изгиба с естественным изгибом здорового человека. При этом меня не разу не просили соединить пальцы...
Выходит, что у пианистов радиус изгиба позвоночника в районе поясницы существенно меньше (угол соответственно больше), а значит, валик им нужен подлиннее и потолще... 


olkafed написал(а):


> оооочень квалифицированный


этот тот, который знает бооольше, чем квалифицированный?


----------



## olkafed (13 Окт 2016)

Вообщем я рассказала вам что хотела, а вы ребята думайте что и как я не против подушки !!! И еще забыла добавить ..врач сказал что он как мануальный терапевт не взялся бы за меня ( крутить ,вертеть) а многие брались за меня и что только не делали((( честно боюсь уже всего((( всем привет и не болейте


cherub написал(а):


> этот тот, который знает бооольше, чем квалифицированный?


100000000% хи хи хи


----------



## Бизон (22 Окт 2016)

Привет всем ! У меня грыжа л4л5-6-8мм боли в ноге,ягодице,пояснице к тому же спазм мышц от этого сколиоз уже как два месяца(((. Приобрел подушку и пару дней как лежу на ней пока эффекта не чувствую,но дальше буду лежать минимум дней десять и по ходу своё состояние опишу. Может кто ещё поделиться опытом с подушкой Мейрама?пожалуйста напишите!)


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2016)

Бизон написал(а):


> ...Приобрел подушку...


Азамат, здравствуйте!
А где её можно приобрести?


----------



## Бизон (22 Окт 2016)

В столярке заказываешь по размеру  сделают по цене не дорого как договоришься. Размеры вроде я брал в гугле картинки или ютуб . Вообще ролики посмотрите в ютубе подушка мейрама ,а  у вас что с позвоноч?


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2016)

*Бизон*, я после операции.
На подушке не лежу.
Что её делают на заказ, читала, спасибо.


----------



## olkafed (22 Окт 2016)

*Бизон*, привет ..это у тебя спрашивает администратор сайта  так сказать шутит: ) и если честно то обсуждения подушки тут не приветствуют((( так что думаю тему можно закрыть...(((


----------



## Бизон (22 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> *Бизон*, привет ..это у тебя спрашивает администратор сайта  так сказать шутит: ) и если честно то обсуждения подушки тут не приветствуют((( так что думаю тему можно закрыть...(((


Хоть кому то здесь до шуток)
I'll be back...


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2016)

olkafed написал(а):


> ...это у тебя спрашивает администратор сайта  так сказать шутит: )...


Да какие уж тут шутки, Оля, насторожило меня "...приобрёл подушку"...


olkafed написал(а):


> ...если честно то обсуждения подушки тут не приветствуют(((...


Ну, пока обсуждение остановилось - не вижу я подтверждённого результата от использования уникальной подушки.
Как говорили уже выше, "до" и "после" не показал никто.


olkafed написал(а):


> ...думаю тему можно закрыть...(((


*Александр Александрович, *Вы тоже ЗА?


----------



## olkafed (22 Окт 2016)

Да и понять кому подходит она а кому нет очень сложно)))) хоть


La murr написал(а):


> Да какие уж тут шутки, Оля, насторожило меня "...приобрёл подушку"...
> 
> Ну, пока обсуждение остановилось - не вижу я подтверждённого результата от использования уникальной подушки.
> Как говорили уже выше, "до" и "после" не показал никто.
> ...




Давно создана группа где и общаемся, что да как, так что и не пишут никто сюда больше всем здоровья..


----------



## дядя Саке (22 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Ну, пока обсуждение остановилось - не вижу я подтверждённого результата от использования уникальной подушки.
> Как говорили уже выше, "до" и "после" не показал никто.
> 
> *Александр Александрович, *Вы тоже ЗА?


Пусть будет, я скоро на мрт пойду...


olkafed написал(а):


> Давно создана группа где и общаемся, что да как, так что и не пишут никто сюда больше всем здоровья


Осторожней там в группе...


----------



## Sycomorоs (24 Окт 2016)

Всем доброго вечера.Мы с мужем начали использовать  подушку.Правда,у меня особых жалоб и нет,кроме того ,что порой разогнуться сложно бывает после работы в наклон,ну и порой после долгог сидения ,,клинит,, спину при подъеме.А  у мужа проблема серьезная,грыжи L4-L5 и L5-S1.Но сейчас период ремиссии,и уже достаточно длительный.Подушку начали использовать ,честно говоря,в качестве подопытных кроликов, так как у дочери (17лет) на данный момент сильнейшее обострение грыжи L5-S1.Уже 2 недели(.Oна студентка и сейчас в другом городе.Лечат ее НПВС и витаминами.Сама выполняет упражнения.Пока безрезультатно.
   О наших результатах говорить пока рано,только начали использовать.Отпишусь, и обязательно,через пару-тройку дней


----------



## olkafed (24 Окт 2016)

Sycomorоs написал(а):


> дочери (17лет) на данный момент сильнейшее обострение грыжи L5-S1.Уже 2 недели


Ой ничего себе 17 лет..а что спровоцировала появление грыжи в таком молодом возрасте..и сколько мм грыжа у дочери??


----------



## Sycomorоs (25 Окт 2016)

Это протокол исследования мужа.От 25.07.2015.Тогда появились умеренные боли в пояснице и по ходу седалищного нерва.Прокололи обезболивающие,мильгамму.Немного физиопроцедур.До сих пор все относительно неплохо,если не давать нагрузок.Но он активный спортсмен-любитель, плюс дача,так что приходится очень стараться.Самое сильное обострение было лет 7 назад,когда просто подняться не мог.На удивление ,сходив буквально на пару сеансов к мануалисту,наступило значительное улучшение.



Это МРТ дочери ,апрель 2016.Она периодически жаловалась на незначительные боли в спине,но они в общем-то никак не сказывались на  ее качестве жизни .Февраль,март начала активно осваивать сноуборд.Связываем однозначно только с этим


----------



## cherub (25 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Осторожней там в группе...


Вдруг полегчает...
Сами-то подушкой пользуетесь?


----------



## дядя Саке (25 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> Вдруг полегчает...
> Сами-то подушкой пользуетесь?


Постояно, но есть имхо-нужна дырка как в варианте Георга 1-го


----------



## Бизон (25 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Кто знает подскажите пожалуйста  как правильно лежать на подушке например я лежу там где у меня грыжа и болит L4L5 или нужно двигать подушку снизу вверх???


----------



## дядя Саке (25 Окт 2016)

Грубо- под копчик + -, выбираете положение где не болит и чувствуется облегчение, лежите 5-10 минут, потом на бок 5 мин, дальше на ипликатор 10-20мин и все это на ночь. Расслабляет...


----------



## Бизон (25 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Грубо- под копчик + -, выбираете положение где не болит и чувствуется облегчение, лежите 5-10 минут, потом на бок 5 мин, дальше на ипликатор 10-20мин и все это на ночь. Расслабляет...


Хорошо, спасибо !


----------



## дядя Саке (25 Окт 2016)

Через боль опасно- имхо, девайс не панацея.


----------



## Бизон (25 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Через боль опасно- имхо, девайс не панацея.


Ложишься сначала больновато потом постепенно боль стихает, проходит минут 7-10 вроде хорошо как начинаешь вставать это самое трудное даже больно бывает как даст в ногу ) лежу пятый день по два раза в день утром и вечером по 10 минут пока легче не стало ,заметил что нога чуть больше стала болеть надеюсь на лучшее по лежу ещё пять дней потом посмотрим...


----------



## cherub (26 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Постояно, но есть имхо-нужна дырка как в варианте Георга 1-го


Насчет необходимости дырки - не факт.
Да и сам М. говорит, что должна быть плоская поверхность: позвонкам нужен упор в правильном положении, могут вылетать.


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Окт 2016)

*Бизон*, вставать только через здоровый бок в видео показано как.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Грубо- под копчик + -, выбираете положение где не болит и чувствуется облегчение, лежите 5-10 минут, потом на бок 5 мин, дальше на ипликатор 10-20мин и все это на ночь. Расслабляет...


Уверен, что под копчиком, половина пишущих, подразумевают крестец.
Вы уж как-то определитесь с анатомией. А то класть будете в разные места, а эффект описывать один!


----------



## cherub (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> под копчиком, половина пишущих, подразумевают крестец.


еще раз... нужно в начале сесть на пол и подложить подушку М. таким образом чтобы ее край уперся в попу в районе копчика  . Далее, осторожно ложимся...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> класть будете в разные места


под...


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Окт 2016)

*cherub*, посмотрите видео, там Мейрам все показывает и объясняет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

cherub написал(а):


> еще раз... нужно в начале сесть на пол и подложить подушку М. таким образом чтобы ее край уперся в попу в районе копчика  . Далее, осторожно ложимся...
> 
> 
> под...


В том-то и дело, что В....


----------



## Igor73 (26 Окт 2016)

Использую упражнения Дикуля на шведской лестнице (есть ролик на ютубе, где здоровые мужики показывают упр.*Упражнения при грыжах и протрузиях позвоночника (В. Максюта, М. Кокляев)*), а потом лижу на подушке Мейрама, есть положительная динамика!!!


----------



## ansuz (26 Окт 2016)

Грыжи и протрузии - упражнение ПЛАНКА это СПАСЕНИЕ! Опыт Папы Смита- ролик посмотрите , ссылки давать нельзя(((( Впечатлило !


----------



## дядя Саке (26 Окт 2016)

Папа- брехло в поисках лайков. Планка- хорошее упражнение, я до грыжи 2 минуты каждый день утром стоял)) Сила, статика, растяжка, планка-статика. Гиперэкстензия лучше, там все три кита присутствуют.


----------



## ansuz (26 Окт 2016)

Гиперэкстензия у меня и некоторых других форумчан спровоцировала сильнейшее обострение . Одного рецепта для всех нет .


----------



## realistys (3 Ноя 2016)

Имею 3 грыжи сразу 0,5..0,6..0,8 в L5-S1..L3-4..L4-5..Ну и все болячки от них по учебнику, не могу ходить более 100 м или стоять более 10 мин. Сижу,лежу и сплю нормально. Боли начались полгода назад, тогда спать на животе не мог, НПВС и уколы гормонами не помогают никак вообще, мази, натирания, чаи, ипликаторы тоже.
Прочитал весь форум, очень мало познавательного с июня, а уже ноябрь, все только обещают отписаться и пропадают, или не помогает, или забывают поделиться.. всего то месяц первоисточник дает на излечение, но никто толком ничего не пишет.
Сделал сам подушку по размерам, но не с дерева, с твердого пластика. Пролежал всего три дня по два раза в день, использую такую методику: сначала ложу подушку выше, двигаю постепенно вниз (с 5-6 раз до копчика) через 10 дыханий животом и расслабляясь на минуту- находя точку, при которой начинают бегать мурашки в ступнях и сначала немеют пальцы ног. На этой позиции лежу дольше, минут пять, пока онемение проходит само, далее еще раз "прогоняю" сверху вниз. После этого час никаких напряжений, лучше полежать. Делаю на обеде и перед самым сном. Все на ощущениях: расслаблении и дыхании-если больно в какой то момент-не терплю, меняю положение подушки.
После трех дней реально стало полегче ходить, хромота не прошла, но убавилась. Не знаю, что дальше будет и не тешу особо себя, понимаю, что может все это временно ,а может и хуже быть.


----------



## Бизон (3 Ноя 2016)

Привет всем! Хотел описать свои ощущения от подушки как говорится обещал это сделать. По началу от подушки у меня боли в ноге участились дней пять лежал терпел и потом подумал может она мне не подошла и решил Мейраму написать спросить в фэйсбуке т.к до этого с ним переписывался я такой же кривой сейчас как и он был ) хороший мужик отвечает .я ему так и так болеть больше стало итд он говорит лежи дальше и всё проидёт .короче стал лежать дальше и намного лучше стало боли в ноге уменьшились в два раза,легче стало чувствуется.прошло две недели буду лежать пока, хотелось бы чтобы боль в ноге ушла на совсем,чтобы ушли спазмы мышц и выровнился позвоночник они конкретно мешают мне передвигаться тоже сто метров и я в ауте)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2016)

Бизон написал(а):


> Привет всем! Хотел описать свои ощущения от подушки как говорится обещал это сделать. По началу от подушки у меня боли в ноге участились дней пять лежал терпел и потом подумал может она мне не подошла и решил Мейраму написать спросить в фэйсбуке т.к до этого с ним переписывался я такой же кривой сейчас как и он был ) хороший мужик отвечает .я ему так и так болеть больше стало итд он говорит лежи дальше и всё проидёт .короче стал лежать дальше и намного лучше стало боли в ноге уменьшились в два раза,легче стало чувствуется.прошло две недели буду лежать пока, хотелось бы чтобы боль в ноге ушла на совсем,чтобы ушли спазмы мышц и выровнился позвоночник они конкретно мешают мне передвигаться тоже сто метров и я в ауте)))


А может Вам к врачу сходить?


----------



## Бизон (3 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А может Вам к врачу сходить?


Возможно попозже посмотрим, врачи особено хирурги говорят как всегда и всем нужна операция,конечно если ни что не поможет куда денусь..

Кстати друзья никто не пробовал электрофорез с карипазимом? говорят хороший эффект после пару курсов . Правда не дешёвое удовольствие этот карипазим


----------



## Колокол (3 Ноя 2016)

Бизон написал(а):


> Кстати друзья никто не пробовал электрофорез с карипазимом? говорят хороший эффект после пару курсов . Правда не дешёвое удовольствие этот карипазим


Есть на форуме темы про карипазин. Доказательной эффективности его нет.

Но если помогает подушка Мейрама, то и электрофорез с карипазимом поможет.


----------



## realistys (3 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А может Вам к врачу сходить?


Сходить зачем? Я например,четыре раза ходил, потом получил направление к  нейрохирургу, который будет предлагать наверняка  операцию.. эта крайняя мера, и даже не по ответам в интернете, а по своим десяткам знакомых, из которых двое на том свете, несколько человек -полные инвалиды.. и есть кто выкинули сотни тысяч, остались при своем, но тоже жалеют об этих (у кого по три, четыре) операциях.. есть и довольные, пока без рецедивов, их мало и они молодые, да и ключевое слово -пока. Даже если подушка не поможет, операция -крайняя мера, самая крайняя..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2016)

Так кроме хирургов, есть и врачи консервативной терапии.
Время конечно лечит, но с доктором быстрее.


----------



## realistys (3 Ноя 2016)

*realistys*,Ну да, согласен у кого бабки есть, но месяц почему бы не попробовать с подушкой и бесплатно.. в хроническом случае много времени не теряешь(я пол года потерял просто зря), а наш народ и богатый и бедный, весь любит чудеса и халяву. Тут ведь большая половина докторов просто клянется, что грыжа в принципе никуда деться  не может сама от лекарств или упражнений, и это можно понять, если представить себе полную картину, а некоторые авторитеты говорят обратное,в том числе и известный доктор Агапкин по каналу Россия сказал о возможности типа самопроизвольного рассасывания (усыхания) грыжи со временем.. Не знать, кому верить, везде обман и развод на деньги.


----------



## abs70 (5 Ноя 2016)

И мне полегчало после подушки.


----------



## дядя Саке (5 Ноя 2016)

Агапкин прав, к 75 у многих все проходит, естественным путем


----------



## realistys (5 Ноя 2016)

abs70 написал(а):


> И мне полегчало после подушки.


Не могу никого уговаривать или поучать, но хотелось бы  какой то *системности* в ответах, если уж решили ответить..Если правда хотите помочь другим..
Ну простой шаблон например: начать с величины и расположения грыжи, далее -время применения подушки и отсутствие другого вида лечения в это время, на какой раз(день стало лучше)..
По хорошему бы отследить и поделиться ну хотя бы раз в неделю и в конце месяца результат-со слов хотя бы (если с новыми снимками мрт уже без грыжи-то вообще супер)..
А просто "стало лучше" и все, это ни о чем .. может погода поменялась, или съели(выпили) чего накануне, или пролежали неделю без нагрузки..

Больше всего напрягает в "лекции" Мейрама самый главный момент его выступления, кто обратил внимание- "возникновение вакуума, всасывающего грыжу назад, на свое место",
с чего бы, спрашивается, даже если сравнить изгиб подушкой условно с разжатием места защемления, шарику грыжи втягиваться обратно??? Без внешнего усилия??? Что и делают мануальщики в принципе.. Лежи не лежи.. это и есть самый сомнительный момент. Получается -месяц на подушке заменяет несколько походов к мануалу.. Но опять таки вопросы остаются, для всех грыж это подходит или нет, грыжи разные и по величине и по направлению и по месту.. может для медиальных грыж это вообще вредно? Удручает отсутствие комментариев специалистов.. ни за ни против.. затихарились..или боятся, что "хлеб у них отберется" простой вещью или сами не знают,или с "подопытными кроликами" пообщаться для них много чести..а может и все сразу.


----------



## La murr (5 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> ...Удручает отсутствие комментариев специалистов.. ни за ни против.. затихарились..или боятся, что "хлеб у них отберется" простой вещью или сами не знают,или с "подопытными кроликами" пообщаться для них много чести..а может и все сразу...


Комментарии доктора Рудковского - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25612/page-4#post-288113
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25612/page-4#post-288144
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25612/page-5#post-288268


----------



## abs70 (5 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> Не могу никого уговаривать или поучать, но хотелось бы  какой то *системности* в ответах, если уж решили ответить..Если правда хотите помочь другим..
> .


Да, именно хотелось хоть кому то как то помочь. Сам страдаю грыжей около 5-6 лет, еще тогда было когда начался 4 мм, после на мрт не снимался. А  недавно и коксартроз определили у меня. А о подушке Мейрама случайно узнал дней десять назад в соседнем форуме. и смастерил себе. Лежу около недели, вроде легче. Там посмотрим. Я уже в декабре должен быть операции по коксартрозу,. Вот теперь думаю сделать или нет. Переписывался с изобретателем на счет коксарторза, человек не советует эндопротез. На видеолекциях он говорит и у него были коксартроз и артриты и артрозы всякого рода. Говорит подушка поможет.  Да, я вставил сюда видео с ютуба. Но кажется не пропустили его. Как обычный пользователь я и не читал правила форума. Впредь буду знать и соблюдать правила. Не болейте.


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

abs70 написал(а):


> Да, я вставил сюда видео с ютуба. Но кажется не пропустили его.


А заглянуть на первую страницу темы нам слабо!
Зато какие сразу многозначительные выводы ...


----------



## abs70 (5 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> А заглянуть на первую страницу темы нам слабо!
> Зато какие сразу выводы ...


Вообще то я начал эту ветку с первой страницы, и прочитал всю.  Наверное и забыл что и тут стоит этот ролик, тем более не один этот форум надо перелистать их множество, бывает иногда путаюсь.


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

abs70 написал(а):


> бывает иногда путаюсь


Со всеми бывает .
В следующий раз не торопитесь.


----------



## realistys (5 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Комментарии доктора Рудковского -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25612/page-4#post-288113
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25612/page-4#post-288144
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25612/page-5#post-288268


К сожалению, одни общие слова о том, что большинству не поможет.. без конкретики,(величина,местоположение,направленность грыж и т.п. ) содержательности и доказательств или ссылок на причины того, что не поможет.. очень мало информации. Не этого хотелось услышать, хотя понятно, что для каждого пациента  все свое.. и универсальность подушки от всех болезней позвоночника сомнительна.. Например, медиальные грыжи нельзя вправлять мануальщикам, операции на них тоже самые рискованные.. не сделает подушка тоже хуже в этом конкретном случае?


----------



## Колокол (5 Ноя 2016)

abs70 написал(а):


> А о подушке Мейрама случайно узнал дней десять назад в соседнем форуме. и смастерил себе


Не удивлюсь, если вы с Беларуси 

Выскажу свое ИМХО.

Дело в том, что ссылка на medhouse и на эту тему фигурирует на популярном форуме белорусов. Поэтому первым делом они попадают именно сюда (меня другим ветром на форум занесло). И очень жаль, что многие останавливаются на этой "волшебной пилюле" и дальше ни-ни в дебри форума, которому уже 10 лет и многие проблемы обсосали вдоль и поперек. Но я их понимаю - все занятые люди, никто не хочет менять свой жизненный цикл и что-то кардинально менять. А тут такая чудо подушка - 10-15 минут в день и ты здоров буквально через месяц! А 10-15 минут найти могут все - вместо сна, к примеру.
Поэтому именно эта тема и в таком почете у новичков, многие которые из Беларуси )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> К сожалению, одни общие слова о том, что большинству не поможет.. без конкретики,(величина,местоположение,направленность грыж и т.п. ) содержательности и доказательств или ссылок на причины того, что не поможет.. очень мало информации. Не этого хотелось услышать, хотя понятно, что для каждого пациента  все свое.. и универсальность подушки от всех болезней позвоночника сомнительна.. Например, медиальные грыжи нельзя вправлять мануальщикам, операции на них тоже самые рискованные.. не сделает подушка тоже хуже в этом конкретном случае?


Вот когда и где Вы прочитали, что "вправляют" грыжи диска?
Укажите, откуда у Вас такое мнение?
Ну не знаете медицину, ладно.
Но физику-то, учили?


----------



## abs70 (6 Ноя 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> Не удивлюсь, если вы с Беларуси
> 
> Выскажу свое ИМХО.


Нет, я из Казахстана и я не фейк. Зачем мне врать? Спасибо, не болейте.


----------



## realistys (6 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот когда и где Вы прочитали, что "вправляют" грыжи диска?
> Укажите, откуда у Вас такое мнение?
> Ну не знаете медицину, ладно.
> Но физику-то, учили?


Вы что на свой счет приняли мои высказавания?
Если нет,а это так ,то наберите в поисковике или обратитесь к мануалам спросите.. и "будет вам счастье".. странный вопрос "откуда" в наше время.
Да и к делу не относится никак..А то что, грыжа сама "исчезает" вы тоже отрицаете?
Это же еще больше противоречит вашим законам физики.Но это уже не ко мне, а к доктору Агапкину-его опровергайте,и подушку тоже..Только как то по убедительнее просьба.


----------



## Бизон (6 Ноя 2016)

Вправляют грыжу диска ещё как то можно поверить,а вот один мануал-остеопат говорит что за несколько сеансов вытаскивает грыжу и она потом постепенно  рассасывается. Нигде такого не слышал не читал и не видел .


----------



## Колокол (6 Ноя 2016)

*Бизон*, попытался представить этого мануала-остеопата, вытаскивающего грыжу )
Ну если он только "сотворит" оторвавшийся секвестр, который чудом не навредит и через год рассосется.
Но это жесть )


----------



## Бизон (6 Ноя 2016)

Вот только с приятелем разговаривал у него грыжа и куча на подобие проблем так вот к этому человеку он ходит,четыре сеанса прошел жесть да больно не без этого ,и по утверждению он вытащил грыжу ,незнаю ,которая торчала или всю её) теперь она ввиде шишки на спине и говорит рассосется. Приятель говорит ещё не понял, но боли в ноге ушли и хромать перестал только поясница болит видимо от манипуляций. Короче хочет ещё походить к нему,а потом мрт сделать и проверить .. вот я подумал если покажет, что исчезла грыжа у него , то возможно и я к нему )


----------



## realistys (6 Ноя 2016)

Бизон написал(а):


> по утверждению он вытащил грыжу ,незнаю ,которая торчала или всю её) теперь она ввиде шишки на спине и говорит рассосется


Грыжа -это и так  "вытащенный" элемент чего то внутреннего+ еще защемленный в узком месте, как ее еще можно куда то вытащить???
Ее можно только переместить (вправо, влево, вверх, вниз) при неплотном защемлении и немного освободить защемление сосудов или нервов, что и дает ослабление боли. У меня тоже есть примеры- мануал с Питера(под мануалом я имею в виду везде не массажиста, а именно костоправа)так же освободил за 8 сеансов от болей знакомого манипуляциями, боли и хромота прошли сразу, и шесть лет полет нормальный, но грыжи остались! (МРТ сделал знакомый год назад).Просто не мешают, не растут и плевать на них, раз не мешают.. жить можно.

Если имеете ввиду вытащить-оторвать напрочь, то это да, но это уже другая история.Да и грыжу, которая торчит внутрь в позвоночник, т.н. медиальная, ее как оторвать?До нее не добраться просто так,надо калечить позвоночник, внешнюю часть,просто чтобы добраться. Поэтому настоящий мануал никогда не возьмется за то, чем он может сделать хуже или навредить.


----------



## Бизон (6 Ноя 2016)

Мне кажется, что оторвать кусочек который торчит реальнее. Я был бы доволен, если бы боли ушли и нервы сосуды были в покое, после манипуляций такого остеопата. Был я у двух хваленных мануальщ, да старались хотели помочь , но не смогли. . ((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> Вы что на свой счет приняли мои высказавания?
> Если нет,а это так ,то наберите в поисковике или обратитесь к мануалам спросите.. и "будет вам счастье".. странный вопрос "откуда" в наше время.
> Да и к делу не относится никак..А то что, грыжа сама "исчезает" вы тоже отрицаете?
> Это же еще больше противоречит вашим законам физики.Но это уже не ко мне, а к доктору Агапкину-его опровергайте,и подушку тоже..Только как то по убедительнее просьба.


Вы это проповедуете - вправление, и верите что... она в виде шишки на спине ..., Вам и заниматься.
А про "исчезает", так Вы форум почитайте, все  врачи форума (а он, форум, до Агапкина с 2006 года), только об этом и говорят. Агапкин вообще у нас учился.
Не хотелось вмешиваться в тему, лежите и лежите на подушке, тут главное полежать, но когда в ней появляются глупости, надо их поправлять.


----------



## realistys (6 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы это проповедуете - вправление, и верите что... она в виде шишки на спине ..., Вам и заниматься.


Ни словом не "проповедовал" нигде в своих высказываниях про вправление и не верил про "шишки на спине".. или вы меня с кем то путаете, или передергиваете, читайте внимательно, что и у кого читаете.. Цитаты предьявите *моих* проповедей.. а не голословное бла,бла,бла опять ни о чем.
Наоборот даже, везде пишу, что это невозможно, задаю вопросы.. странная реакция доктора только подтверждает вышесказанное мною ранее:
"Удручает отсутствие комментариев специалистов.. ни за ни против.. затихарились..или боятся, что "хлеб у них отберется" простой вещью или сами не знают,или с "подопытными кроликами" пообщаться для них много чести..а может и все сразу"
Просьбы почитать форумы конечно учту и без поучений по физике как нибудь тоже проживу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

Учитесь излагать свои мысли так, чтобы их не понимали пациентв двояко.
Ваше сообщение:
..К сожалению, одни общие слова о том, что большинству не поможет.. без конкретики,(величина,местоположение,направленность грыж и т.п. ) содержательности и доказательств или ссылок на причины того, что не поможет.. очень мало информации. Не этого хотелось услышать, хотя понятно, что для каждого пациента все свое.. и универсальность подушки от всех болезней позвоночника сомнительна.. Например, медиальные грыжи нельзя вправлять мануальщикам, операции на них тоже самые рискованные.. не сделает подушка тоже хуже в этом конкретном случае?..

Вы приводите информацию, как утверждение:
- Например, медиальные грыжи нельзя вправлять мануальщикам, операции на них тоже самые рискованные.. 
И используете ее для подтверждения правильности своего вопроса:
-..не сделает подушка тоже хуже в этом конкретном случае?..
Научитесь излагать свои мысли, тогда и физика не понадобиться, хватить только правильной речи и понятной мысли.


----------



## realistys (7 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Учитесь излагать свои мысли так, чтобы их не понимали пациентв двояко.
> Ваше сообщение





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы приводите информацию, как утверждение:
> - Например, медиальные грыжи нельзя вправлять мануальщикам





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Научитесь излагать свои мысли, тогда и физика не понадобиться, хватить только правильной речи и понятной мысли


Отлично сказано! Только кому? Может себе адресовать?Ваша цитата:


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Вы это проповедуете* - вправление, и верите что... она в виде шишки на спине


И то ,что выше где, я говорю, что *это нельзя делать*-это что проповедь??? Тогда посмотрите смысл слова проповедь-призыв делать что то, а не наоборот.. про шишки где я что говорил? Логику включайте и тоже учитесь однако, чтобы вас правильно понимали глупые пациенты.
И вообще, хотелось от вас услышать *по теме* что -нибудь стоящее, раз вы в одиночку из всех докторов *"курируете*" данный форум.. Я конечно не рассчитываю на какие то советы по моему диагнозу понимая, что бесплатно могут быть только пожелания лежать и лежать.. до самого конца. Но с "моей глупой точки зрения", например, высказывание Мейрама, ключевое во всей этой истории с подушкой, почти дословно:"о создании вакуума, засасывающего грыжу назад при лежании на подушке" вы, как врач, хорошо знающий физику, просто обязаны "разложить по полочкам" и выдать свое заключение. Тем самым избавив глупых сомневающихся пациентов от излишней порчи своего и так малого остатка здоровья.. Конкретно прокомментировать. Только не надо "отфутболивать" на другие форумы в поисках чего то там, мода такая есть, вместо конкретного ответа общие фразы и предложения посидеть недельку другую на форумах в поисках затерянного предложения или определения..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

Зачем отсылать на другие форумы, все есть на этом.


----------



## La murr (7 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> ...Я конечно не рассчитываю на какие то советы по моему диагнозу понимая, что бесплатно могут быть только пожелания лежать и лежать.. до самого конца...


Создайте собственную тему - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.
Надеюсь, эта информация будет Вам интересна -
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/7/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/


----------



## realistys (7 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за ссылки, полистал.. однако на *свой конкретный вопрос именно по этой теме*, где мы находимся, никакого ответа не получил пока от доктора, кроме "очередного отфутболивания" без конкретики, что наводит на определенные мысли.. А что, на форуме еще есть темы именно про подушку Мейрама?  Простой вопрос для врача и физика: может ли быть создан подушкой Мейрама вакуум, способный "засосать" грыжу взад пятки.. вариантов два -да или нет, вариант -иди ищи сам-не принимается.. поймите правильно, сама тема теряет смысл без однозначного ответа на этот простой вопрос.. Со своей стороны обязуюсь продолжать быть подопытным кем угодно на выбор, как сказал доктор-буду лежать и лежать, и пару раз еще отпишусь о результатах обязательно в ноябре.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> Спасибо за ссылки, полистал.. однако на *свой конкретный вопрос именно по этой теме*, где мы находимся, никакого ответа не получил пока от доктора, кроме "очередного отфутболивания" без конкретики, что наводит на определенные мысли.. А что, на форуме еще есть темы именно про подушку Мейрама?  Простой вопрос для врача и физика: может ли быть создан подушкой Мейрама вакуум, способный "засосать" грыжу взад пятки.. вариантов два -да или нет, вариант -иди ищи сам-не принимается.. поймите правильно, сама тема теряет смысл без однозначного ответа на этот простой вопрос.. Со своей стороны обязуюсь продолжать быть подопытным кем угодно на выбор, как сказал доктор-буду лежать и лежать, и пару раз еще отпишусь о результатах обязательно в ноябре.


Конечно, нет.
Как и вправить грыжу.
Как и почувствовать грыжу как шишку.

А вот расшевелить пораженное место с защитным блоком, вполне.


----------



## Бизон (7 Ноя 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, подскажите пожалуйста пока боли у меня не проидут сколиоз не уйдет? Уже по позвоночнику руками ощущаю несколько позвонков торчат за почти три месяца не выровнялся ни чуть.вообще чем это опасно в таком состоянии быть долго  , на практике вы наверное сталкивались с такими больными.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

Если сколиоз с детства, то никогда не исправиться, а если это защитный анталгический сколиоз, то как правили вместе с болью проходит.
Но вариант, сколиоз проходит и боль остается, возможен.
И вариант - боль проходит, потому что остается сколиоз, так же возможен.

У Вас какой сколиоз? Детский или защитный?


----------



## Бизон (7 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо, у меня защитный никогда не было сколиоза. Мышцы как корсет держат меня полностью не могу до конца выгнуться и ещё когда лежу на спине я напрягаюсь , чтобы нога не болела как хочу расслабиться сразу нога начинает болеть . Мышцы как будто сдвигают грыжу с нерва типа такого..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

Редко когда без сколиоза с детства. 
Не обращают внимания.
 А как заболит, так и видно.
Но по описанию, возможно и защитный.
Тема. Снимки.


----------



## realistys (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно, нет.
> А вот расшевелить пораженное место с защитным блоком, вполне


Наконец то, ясный конкретный ответ по теме, спасибо.. я и сам догадывался, но важно от специалиста,а лучше от нескольких получить подтверждения. Вчера приехал от областного нейрохирурга, который, посмотрев снимки мрт, сказал почти также про подушку и назначил однозначно  удаление диска с протезированием.. пригрозив параличом ног через пол-года ,год. Выбора особого нет, и выбирая между двумя "нехорошестями", все же полежу на подушке, пусть ненамного лучше по смыслу специалистов, чем к бабушке сходить, заговорить, но капля надежды есть. Пока по комнате хожу сам, на операцию не пойду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Так лежите местом повыше больного.


----------



## realistys (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так лежите местом повыше больного.


Ну т.е. местом выше расположения грыж, т.к. сам позвоночник не болит нигде и никак, а болит все что ниже.Все три грыжи у меня -нижние три L,с преходом на уровень S, поэтому по Мейраму,как он показывает,так и надо, на копчик и близко верх подушки не ложу да и все на ощущениях, если честно. Всегда вверх вниз на сантимерт-два двигаю, пока нахожу место, на котором уже лежу конкретно расслабляясь полностью, по другому от боли не удается расслабиться и смысл лежать в напряжении да еще и с болью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Если расслабляетесь, то здоровые, то хорошо.


----------



## realistys (12 Ноя 2016)

С 9-10 дня стало больнее лежать на подушке, труднее расслабляться.. теперь самое комфортное состояние, когда лежишь больным местом на вершине подушки, а не ниже или выше, и как то все застопорилось после 3 дня в плане  улучшения,-уменьшения  боли примерно на половину при ходьбе (хожу на более длинные дистанции, чем раньше мог) или когда постоять надо, все так и есть на том уровне 3-го дня без прорывов, появилось небольшое онемение затылка(раньше только ноги немели, в том числе и правая, которая здоровая) во время лежания на подушке к концу сеанса(неужели в шейном отделе тоже грыжа),а на само онемение ног и ступней при ходьбе и вертикальном положении вообще лежание на подушке пока ни как не повлияло, только на боль при ходьбе.


----------



## Эврик (12 Ноя 2016)

Искал отзывы по подушке Мейрама и рассакажу свою историю, спину прихватило 25.09.16 после переноски бетона, сделал МРТ диагноз грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5\S1 левосторонняя медианно-парамедианная размером до 0,7 см., шириной 2,4 см. распространяющая каудально на 0,4 см компромирующая корешки СМП. Нога левая болит два раза проходил курс приёма лекарственных средств, улучшения были небольшие. С 16.октября начал делать по утрам ЛФК и самочувствие стало улучшаться. В интернете посмотрел про подушку Мейрама и поверил, что в комплексе с гимнастикой вылечу грыжу. Подушку начал применять с 04.11.16 вечером  по 10 минут, 07.11. начала болеть спина и нога, 08.11 боли усилились и решил пока не лежать и вот сегодня боли так и не проходят решил ещё полежать, но стало ещё больнее. В общем у меня больше надежды на ЛФК, думаю что только навредил себе с этой подушкой.


----------



## inna1973 (13 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте . пишу через контакт своего сына. Я очень глубоко верующий человек и в тот момент когда мне было действительно плохо я совершенно случайно открыла видео о подушке Мейрама. Моя история в2014 г мне оперировали грыжу l5-s1 размеры были большие через 3дня грыжа секвестировала и оперировали снова.2года после операции было все хорошо но сама была виновата приходилось поднимать и носить тяжёлое хотя нельзя было этого делать и грыжа секвестировала снова в декабре 2015 оперировали удачно пока в августе 2016 не воспалилась грушевидная мышца (ягодица) после лечения стало немного хуже поджала 3 пальца на ноге и очень часто сводит в судорге голень и пальцы на ноге особенно ночью и утром. По своему опыту походу по врачам я сделала вывод как и Мейрам что врач это всё-таки дар от бога а в наше время врач это профессия и каждый ждёт чтобы ему заплатили а некоторые ставят такие цены что обычному человеку даже не подсилу оплатить особенно мануальщики которые работают без договоров и лицензий. Ответьте пожалуйста те кто пользуется этой подушкой и как очущения .Божьей помощи вам в вашем лечении и поверьте что Господь посылает нам исцеление по вере нашей что невозможно человеку возможно богу.


----------



## Бизон (13 Ноя 2016)

От подушки у меня по крайней мере, хорошее впечатление, боли в ноге уже ушли на 70 -75% при ходьбе и так и сяк. Ставлю и лежу подушку в упор от копчика прогресс был , но оставался на одном уровне,потом решил поменять амплитуду , чтобы с другой стороны растягивание происходило на пораженный диск .начал отступать от копчика два три сантиметра и стал чувствовать,что стало ещё лучше  ) всё по воле Аллаха, подушка причина.


----------



## realistys (13 Ноя 2016)

Эврик написал(а):


> В общем у меня больше надежды на ЛФК, думаю что только навредил себе с этой подушкой.


У нас похожие случаи, тоже левая нога и размер грыжи, и локализация.. сомневаюсь, что ЛФК может помочь с грыжей, как бы не было хуже.. я пол года делал разные упражнения, и что интересно - первоначальные помогающие вроде упражнения через месяц-два переставали приносить облегчения, т.е. вроде как надо количество их увеличивать или другие добавлять, непонятно.. с подушкой -та же история, нет дальнейшего прогресса после первых дней, то ли количество времени надо увеличивать, то ли число подходов. Спросить, к сожалению, не у кого.


----------



## realistys (14 Ноя 2016)

Эврик написал(а):


> боли усилились и решил пока не лежать и вот сегодня боли так и не проходят решил ещё полежать, но стало ещё больнее


Завтра будет полмесяца, последние два дня из них  тоже не могу совсем полноценно лежать на подушке,
т.е. лежу с согнутыми ногами в коленях. При этом расслабление позвоночника присутствует ,но нет второго момента от подушки-вытяжки, поэтому не так больно. Если опускаю "здоровую" правую ногу, нормально, могу лежать, но если  опускаю левую-боль нетерпимая с левой стороны позвоночника и по всей ноге, я и не терплю.
И вообще лежу потому, что при ходьбе стало меньше боли, однако онемение при этом не проходит, нога "ватная", не разгибается, как правая..вот у бизона хотелось спросить не про боль, с этим я соглашусь с ним,а про "ватность", скованность,онемение "больной" ноги..присутствует у вас это и не усиливается при ходьбе?


----------



## Бизон (15 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте, онемение, покалывание итд когда у меня всё было плохо было у меня ,но ни при ходьбе . Я наоборот не мог лежа согнуть здоровую ногу сразу боли покалывание и онемение в больной ноге. Лёжа на подушке так же было больно, как мог так и выпрямлял ноги . Считал минуты , чтобы соскочить с подушки )) вообще хотел перестать лежать думал без толку ,но только через недели две почувствовал результат. Сейчас стало даже по кайфу на подушке лежать как будто позвоночник сам просит этого ) я уже писал ,что я спрашивал Мейрама может прекратить лежать, что мне очень  больно на что он сказал лежи дальше и всё проидёт ) сейчас я кривой ещё жду расслабления мышц. Всем желаю выздоровления!Вообще болезни это напоминание Всевышнего Аллаха, что человек слабое существо.Когда здоровы не ценим этого когда болеем только тогда задумываемся обо всём.


----------



## дядя Саке (16 Ноя 2016)

Бизон написал(а):


> Вообще болезни это напоминание Всевышнего Аллаха


Это точно, и плата за грехи...


----------



## Zhan07 (17 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день всем. Тоже имею большую грыжу. Попробую с подушкой Мейрама и отпишусь.


----------



## Rusnar (23 Ноя 2016)

Пожалуйста кто пользуется подушкой напишите какие результаты, буду весьма благодарен. По себе, заднедорсальная грыжа 7 мм L4-L5, вследствие травмы в 2009. Сейчас лежу на койке, НПВС, карипазим, УЗТ, магнитотерапия, лазеротерапия, мануалка, 7 день полет нормальный. Острые боли в пояснице прошли, седалищный нерв не отпускает.  Все надежды после курса только на ЛФК и подушку Мейрама.


----------



## realistys (23 Ноя 2016)

Осталась неделя из заявленного месяца. Как сняло через 3 дня пользования подушкой  половину боли при ходьбе, так все и есть, на этом уровне, не хуже и не лучше.. сомнений все больше, вера уходит пропорционально оставшимся дням.
Что касается лежания на самой подушке, после примерно 10 дней лежу с поднятыми коленями большую часть из 10-15 минут, но два раза в день, на обеде и перед сном. Вытягивать полноценно ноги не могу из- за боли и онемения или вытягиваю на минуту -две, потом опять сгибаю в коленях минуты на три, и так чередую. Немеет так, низ спины и ноги, что после 10 минут еле могу перевернуться на бок. И при этом боль в икре левой ноги ,ноющая с нарастанием и  нечастые прострелы-дергания(в варианте с вытянутыми ногами), на правой (здоровой) недавно случилась несильная судорога непонятно с чего..
Много неясного осталось по "правильному" лежанию, многое влияет, например, носки у ног вместе можно держать(внутрь друг к другу) или лучше врозь, пить и есть за сколько можно до и после,сколько и как лежать после подушки сразу, ну и т.п.


----------



## Механик 117 (23 Ноя 2016)

Проведя анализ,могу сказать что подушка мейрама так же как и хондопротекторы пустая трата времени.


----------



## Уланбек (23 Ноя 2016)

Тоже имеем грыжу почти 9мм боли правой ноге больше недели мучаюсь ели хожу курс лечения получил который невропатолог назначил без пользы нога до сихпор болить не знаю что делать тоже думаю попробовать эту подушку

Показания мрт завтра по точности напишу может с кем та совпадет мои диагнозы


----------



## realistys (24 Ноя 2016)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Проведя анализ,могу сказать что подушка мейрама так же как и хондопротекторы пустая трата времени


Послушав последнее видеообращение Мейрама, где он дает ответы на вопросы по подушке и говорит о тысячах исцеленных, приходит простая мысль, а где хоть с десяток отзывов от конкретных этих исцеленных??? Или они "читать писать не умеют?" Человек очень убедительно все расказывает,главная фишка -что все бесплатно, поэтому многие верят, да и зачем ему выдумывать?
Прочитал здешние темы про карипазим, вот это я понимаю обсуждение: множество врачей, специалистов, все спорят друг с другом, и за и против, доводы, доказательства, и пациенты так же.. очень познавательно и интересно,  очень жаль, что закрыли  основную тему про это.. а здесь - такая тихая заводь, все врачи  в лучшем случае "умыли руки",а остальные ждут статистику подопытных не буду говорить кого.. кстати, хондопротекторы ем второй месяц..так на всякий случай.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2016)

Так и на подушке полежите, так на всякий случай.


----------



## realistys (24 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и на подушке полежите, так на всякий случай


Уже 24 дня этим и занимаюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2016)

А просто случай еще не пришел!
Придет.


----------



## realistys (25 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А просто случай еще не пришел!
> Придет


Спасибо за "обнадеживающие" пожелания, по крайней мере отпишусь, когда придет, чтобы другим неповадно было.
Ваше мнение по этой теме уже известно, другие доктора вообще на подушку стараются "не реагировать" упаси боже никак, и с учетом того, что например, в теме про карипаин вы единственный из докторов видели какую то пользу(не считая "заинтересованных" продавцов и одного продвигающего препарат доцента или кандидата), а все другие светила были против категорически (!), то в этой теме все "глухо" на 100% с научно-докторской точки зрения. Это ясно почему, но операция в случае "прихода случая" "не убежит" никуда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2016)

Неправильно. Тут все просто.
Зачем говорить о том, что известно уже 1000 лет. Так всегда лечили. Неспецифический метод воздействия. Эффективность лечения временем не повышает, но пациента на это время делом занимает. Хотя и процент немного повышает, одному-двум может и удастся удачно лечь, так что устранится функциональный блок, что ускорит выздоровление. Правда неудач и ухудшений больше, поскольку и тут нужна правильная методика применения, а большинство кладут тупо под больное места и устраняют защитный патологический блок.
У моего деда было несколько полешков, разного размера, под разные спины, и клал по очереди под разные места, и даже повдоль.
В любом деле, главное понимание возможности, цели, задачи, методики.
А тут все как в жизни. Человек не знающий медицины и с гастритом с повышенной кислотностью, помог себе приемом соды! Осознал и стал лечить всех! Ему-то хорошо, у него-то повышенная кислотность, а у товарища - пониженная! И язва прободная! И все...
Вон в интернете лечение бесплодия у целителя методом бития по голове! Очередь! Хотя иногда сотрясение. А если составить правильную методику, отбирать только проблемных головой, бить с точностью без последствий, будет очередь, но без последствий. Кстати, для этого лицензия не нужна. Нужно ИП, и заявление на целительство. Пойду, займусь.


----------



## realistys (25 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Эффективность лечения временем не повышает, но пациента на это время делом занимает


В случае с грыжами позвоночника само время и лечит, если верить докторам, при соблюдении режима конечно, а остальные манипуляции помогают его(время) "пережить" и не удлинить, если правильно подобраны и выполняются. Меня устроит и такой вариант, и даже вариант выполнения с верой в бога(хотя если бы так просто было-все ходили бы в церкви или мечети, а не в больницы к докторам). Устроят все варианты, вместе взятые, лишь бы был результат.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2016)

С доктором быстрее и чаще.


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если составить правильную методику, отбирать только проблемных головой, бить с точностью без последствий, будет очередь, но без последствий. Кстати, для этого лицензия не нужна. Нужно ИП, и заявление на целительство. Пойду, займусь.



Я даже знаю как метод можно назвать - ударно-волновая терапия головного мозга.


----------



## Kuchirinka (25 Ноя 2016)

Георг явно набивается в сообщники. 
Тьху! В смысле, в соавторы.


----------



## дядя Саке (25 Ноя 2016)

Если ударить себя подушкой по голове возможен обезболивающий эффект, сроки и воздействие пропорционально силе удара
Вот чес-слово, помогает-расслабляет, если долго сидишь или еще чего, прыг на 10 минут и хорошо, но место надо выбрать двигая спину туда-сюда.


----------



## realistys (29 Ноя 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> помогает-расслабляет, если долго сидишь или еще чего, прыг на 10 минут и хорошо, но место надо выбрать двигая спину туда-сюда.


Согласен, заметил два момента,если  и так лежишь весь день или мало ходишь-лежать больно даже 10 минут не выдержать. Пару раз за месяц нагрузку дал, прошелся более двух км (с отдыхом на остановках).. и потом после "нагрузки" лежал почти совсем без боли, и даже ощущал некий комфорт 30 минут! И дальше мог бы еще лежать.. Такой же эффект после аппликатора Кузнецова: здоровой спине невозможно лежать на колючках, больной-не замечаешь..
Огорчил второй момент, что полежав на подушке, прошел метров 100 и вся боль вернулась обратно без изменений, как будто никакой подушки и не было.
Т.е. по факту лежания на подушке месяц имею два положительных момента: хожу на большие расстояния, чем до этого, до момента онемения и накапливания болевых ощущений..
И момент расслабления и вытягивания позвоночника, дающий непродолжительный эффект для ходьбы.
Как лежание повлияло на сами грыжи, не знаю, но записался на МРТ еще раз  на январь-февраль. По ощущениям-мало как, можно сказать- никак, по снимкам посмотрим. Но хуже за месяц не стало точно. Что еще заметил,чтобы не больно лежать было (кроме нагрузки), лучше натощак лежать или после еды через 4-5 часов,не раньше.
И найти правильное положение подушки и тела -очень нелегко, научился и понял недели через три только, это тоже основное правило, кроме дыхания животом и водного режима.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> .
> Как лежание повлияло на сами грыжи, не знаю, но записался на МРТ еще раз  на январь-февраль.


Сделав МРТ, Вы определите как ВРЕМЯ повлияло на грыжи.


----------



## realistys (30 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделав МРТ, Вы определите как ВРЕМЯ повлияло на грыжи.


Да, тоже склоняюсь к этому, но время у меня  и так уже два месяца практически постельный режим с иногда небольшой ходьбой без груза. Уважаемые доктора на передачах первого и второго канала говорили про 6 недель, после которых может грыжа "самоизлечиться",у меня прошло только в покое 2 месяца,а так уже 7 месяцев с начала, не хуже и не лучше особо, т.ч. иллюзий не питаю на время тоже.. хуже бы только не было, не хочу операцию.


----------



## Колокол (2 Дек 2016)

*realistys, *может пора оставить подушку и попробовать что-то другое? Два месяца очень хороший срок, чтобы понять, что не помогает.


----------



## realistys (3 Дек 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *realistys, *может пора оставить подушку и попробовать что-то другое? Два месяца очень хороший срок, чтобы понять, что не помогает.


Два месяца -это "постельный режим" т.е лежу(сижу) большую часть времени и грузы не ношу даже по 1 кг в руках, подушкой пользуюсь ровно месяц, и мне кажется, неправильно дней 20 лежал на ней, так,что еще месяц для верности,к тому же  лежу по 10 минут, то с согнутыми коленями, то с вытянутыми, вперемешку, так что.. а что то другое,-только операция. Костоправы и мануальщики к их чести увидев снимки и прочитав заключение МРТ отказались от меня, не стали брать ответственность и деньги с меня, хотя один и сказал, что опять таки после операции может за меня взяться, но после операции. Сегодня прошел 3 км с посиделками, вроде ничего, лучше точно ,чем ходилось месяц назад.. иногда во время ходьбы нога становится даже "родной", как раньше и даже хочется пробежаться..)).Мне даже кажется, что вот вот, должен быть "прорыв" положительный.


----------



## vladpan36 (3 Дек 2016)

Хочу поделиться своим опытом лечения подушкой. Мне 80 лет.  МРТ показал наличие грыжи позвоночника. Лежу на подушке Мейрама  утром, после пробуждения и суставной гимнастики по Бубновскому. 5 минут на копчике и 5 минут немного выше в течение 3-х недель. Кроме неё использую  приспособление Древмасс для массажа и тренировки мышц позвоночника.   А в начале использовал советы Елены Шведовой с её "Чудо точкой"  неделю. Боль в позвоночнике прошла! Не думаю что грыжа позвоночника исчезла, но сейчас я могу нести две канистры с водой по 10 литров без боли в пояснице. Думается что действительно надо применять и другие средства одновременно


----------



## inna1973 (3 Дек 2016)

Если наберете мостик для спины фирмы bradex, то он точная копия подушки мейрома выставляется в трёх положениях  мой врач реабилитолог говорит он лучше так как в нем есть углубление для позвоночника я на нем лежу .


----------



## Бизон (3 Дек 2016)

Я думаю без углублении лучше растяжка идёт


----------



## inna1973 (4 Дек 2016)

У меня 3 раза был оперирован один и тотже сигмент  по мимо этого у меня остеохондроз, скалеоз начало лежала на подушке потом порешла на мостик растяжка хорошая так как неделю болят мышцы но совмещаю  со специальной гимнастикой лёжа и на четвереньках для мышц спины в основном вечером утром нет времени только лежу на мостике.Хуже нестановится надеюсь на лучшее все делаю с молитвой и верою .Попробую попеременно лежать утром на мостике а вечером на подушке плюс зарядка


----------



## Ainur Aitzhan (6 Дек 2016)

всем привет! У меня тоже проблемы с грыжей, L4-L5 0.61см, L3-L4 протрузия 0,3 см. 
Не помогли мед.препараты, мануальщики  и остеопаты, но после иглотерапии стало намного легче, более менее выровнялся позвоночник, а то была кривая, как Мейрам на видео до лечения. 
Сегодня 8 сеанс будет, но понимаю, что это просто снятие симптомов. Поэтому хочу дальше лечить грыжу и избавляться от нее. Недавно узнала о подушке Мейрама, хочу заказать, так как верю в этот метод. 
Буду писать эффекты подушки)


----------



## Бизон (6 Дек 2016)

Ainur Aitzhan написал(а):


> всем привет! У меня тоже проблемы с грыжей, L4-L5 0.61см, L3-L4 протрузия 0,3 см.
> Не помогли мед.препараты, мануальщики  и остеопаты, но после иглотерапии стало намного легче, более менее выровнялся позвоночник, а то была кривая, как Мейрам на видео до лечения.
> Сегодня 8 сеанс будет, но понимаю, что это просто снятие симптомов. Поэтому хочу дальше лечить грыжу и избавляться от нее. Недавно узнала о подушке Мейрама, хочу заказать, так как верю в этот метод.
> Буду писать эффекты подушки)


Здравствуйте, хочу спросить вас, сколько времени вы уже в таком кривом состоянии и где какие боли


----------



## realistys (7 Дек 2016)

Правильно научиться лежать на подушке, чтобы с минимальной болью, не так просто, как кажется. Много нюансов есть, вот некоторые из них, которые я еще заметил, т.к. не мог из-за боли лежать более 10,иногда -5 мин. Избавлялся от тянущей боли так: ложился на подушку, находил правильное место -приподнимая крестец, двигал подушку руками так, чтобы первоначально было наименее больно лечь на нее позвоночником. После этого обязательно несколько легких движений тазом вверх вниз, руки в упоре на локтях, как бы укладывая спину на подушку, до появления эффекта облегания или повторения изгиба подушки позвоночником. Первоначально ягодицы касаются слегка пола(не лежат ,а именно касаются). Далее во время лежания можно по чуть- чуть  двигать пятки по очереди вперед через промежутки времени выпрямляя ноги, при этом подтягивается верхняя часть спины с другой стороны и более плотно ложится на другую сторону подушки, позвоночник вытягивается, но могут появляться дополнительные  тянущие боли.. Далее делать наоборот, если стало хуже, или можно поднять ноги в коленях и полежать так. Во всех позициях достигать полного расслабления. Я еще перемещаю на миллиметры подушку по высоте, но не сильно.
Ну лежать -ладно, а вот вставать.. раньше очень трудно было "сваливаться" с подушки набок, притом, что поясница и ноги были ,как у парализованного (от длительного расслабления) и практически слабо ощущались и дышать было больно, и лежал долго -минуты 3-4 "приходил в чувство". Оказалось решить эту проблему просто, в конце "лежания" 8-10 медленных приподниманий-опусканий таза небольшой амплитудой с руками в упоре на локтях и можно спокойно без боли перевалиться на бок и встать уже через пол минуты. Может будет кому полезно.


----------



## рита211266 (14 Дек 2016)

здравствуйте. нужен очень совет..у меня грыжа  11мл.4.5. и после неудачного массажа..защемление  седалищного нерва..такие жуткие боли..капельницы..таблетки..чуть легче..но только чуть..сделала подушку..лежу5йдень..болит спина..вторая нога стала тянуть..что делать незнаю..как быть..лежу по 5 10 мин.ходить не могу..как кривой робот...тело не мое..деревяеное и все болит..на операцию не хочу....что делать


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2016)

рита211266 написал(а):


> сделала подушку..лежу5йдень..болит спина..вторая нога стала тянуть..что делать незнаю..как быть..лежу по 5 10 мин.ходить не могу..как кривой робот...тело не мое..деревяеное и все болит..на операцию не хочу....что делать


*рита211266, *здравствуйте!
Если Вы хотите проконсультироваться у врачей форума, создайте собственную тему -http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.


----------



## Aleksei (18 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Моя беда произошла 5 лет назад, резко заболела спина, невролог, уколы, неделя облегчения и все заново. Так продолжалось 1.5 года. Дошло до того что с дивана встать не мог. Сделал МРТ, грыжа L4L5 сиквестированная 9 мм. Еще пару походов к врачу, и операция. После операции прошло 3 года, и 2 месяца назад все повторилось снова. Симптомы те же, я их очень хорошо помню, решил сразу без врачей на МРТ. Результат:грыжа L4L5 5мм, L5S1 протрузия, L3L4 протрузия. У меня к вам только один вопрос, помогла ли кому-нибудь подушка Мейрама?
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2016)

Aleksei написал(а):


> У меня к вам только один вопрос, помогла ли кому-нибудь подушка Мейрама?


Алексей, а всё, собственно, в теме - читайте...


----------



## Sake1959 (19 Дек 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Господа, что можете подсказать? Случайно наткнулся на ролик, посмотрел, слезу пустил.
> Смущает, автор при его опыте удивляется от онемения ног. У тестя видел такую подушку.
> Какие есть мнения о эффективности такого лечения?


Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться своим опытом использования подушки Мейрама. У меня заднемедиальная грыжа L5-S1 5mm и протрузия L4-5 4мм. МРТ от 7.09.16. Невропатолог назначила медикаментозное лечение и иглотерапию. Прошел курс 10 дней, лучше не стало. Тогда же купил кровать Нуга Бест, параллельно лежал на ней. И вот в поисках информации в интернете нашел подушку Мейрама. С двадцатого ноября начал лечение. Первый раз выдержал всего минуту, было очень больно. Сейчас лежу 15 минут, боли терпимые. Но когда лежишь на боку убрав подушку, такой кайф. Сейчас боли намного уменьшились в пояснице, боль перестала отдавать в левую ногу. Самочувствие и сон в норме, первоначальные страхи прошли. Вот такие результаты.


----------



## Aleksei (19 Дек 2016)

Sake1959 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться своим опытом использования подушки Мейрама. У меня заднемедиальная грыжа L5-S1 5mm и протрузия L4-5 4мм. МРТ от 7.09.16. Невропатолог назначила медикаментозное лечение и иглотерапию. Прошел курс 10 дней, лучше не стало. Тогда же купил кровать Нуга Бест, параллельно лежал на ней. И вот в поисках информации в интернете нашел подушку Мейрама. С двадцатого ноября начал лечение. Первый раз выдержал всего минуту, было очень больно. Сейчас лежу 15 минут, боли терпимые. Но когда лежишь на боку убрав подушку, такой кайф. Сейчас боли намного уменьшились в пояснице, боль перестала отдавать в левую ногу. Самочувствие и сон в норме, первоначальные страхи прошли. Вот такие результаты.


Спасибо!!!


----------



## дядя Саке (19 Дек 2016)

Саке, удачи вам


----------



## Sake1959 (19 Дек 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Саке, удачи вам


Спасибо, и вам удачи.


----------



## realistys (20 Дек 2016)

Ну вот и все.. могу окончательно озвучить свой опыт пользования подушкой, т.к. получилось сегодня по направлению досрочно и бесплатно сделать повторную МРТ через 2 месяца и 9 дней после первой.. заодно развею мифы о подушке и кто то получит ответы на свои вопросы.
Итак, имел на 11.10.16 три грыжи, 5,6,8 мм, из них секвестированная  -8 мм с возможностью компрессии корешка,хромота, онемение большого пальца левой ноги,боли в ягодице,ходил максимум сотни метров.
С 01.11.16 стал применять подушку Мейрама вплоть до вчерашнего числа-т.е. 1 месяц,19 дней, причем последние 14 дней лежал по 2-3 раза в день от 15 до 25 минут за раз.(в связи с ухудшением именно в этот промежуток времени лежал без больших болей-зависимость прямая и точно работающая-чем больнее и хуже спине(вернее ноге)-тем легче лежать на подушке)
Результат МРТ от 20.12.16,две грыжи 5 и 6 мм остались без изменений и без ущемления корешков,а вот 8 мм превратилась в 9,9 мм с точной уже (а не возможностью) компрессией левого корешка на уровне L5 , что ощущается и физически последние 2 недели-не могу ходить уже даже 100 м без боли в ягодице и плюс появилось онемение уже всей левой ступни, а не пальцев, буквально через минуту ходьбы,(зато на подушке лежать легче намного стало). Обидней всего то, что подушка не только не лечит, как было заявлено так убедительно Мейрамом, но даже не приостановила дальнейшее ухудшение.
И это при том, что первый месяц применения подушки я просто лежал и чуток ходил раз в три дня, ничего физически не делал и ничего не поднимал и не носил. Последние 2 недели видя просто признаки дистрофии особенно в мышцах ног, немного позанимался ЛФК, с учетом рекомендаций доктора Бубновского, но в 5 раз меньше, чем он советует делать при грыжах, очень немного, но хуже стало сразу и намного.
*Выводы про подушку*, как кто то выше писал, это *не лечебное средство, как было заявлено автором,* а всего лишь просто *расслабляющее* и не препятствующее дальнейшему прогрессу болезни,
также думаю из своего опыта лежания в один месяц и 19 дней, для расслабления достаточно лежать 5 минут, несколько раз в день, 20 минут смысла нет, как и  писали выше про магазинные аналоги из пластика с регулировкой по высоте. Врач (очередной), увидев снимки МРТ, "погнал" срочно на операцию, не знаю, что делать, заинтересовался Бубновским сейчас, но боюсь и там, с его "рекомендациями",не все так хорошо,как он расказывает. Очень не хочу на операцию..


Sake1959 написал(а):


> . Первый раз выдержал всего минуту, было очень больно. Сейчас лежу 15 минут, боли терпимые. Но когда лежишь на боку убрав подушку, такой кайф. Сейчас боли намного уменьшились в пояснице, боль перестала отдавать в левую ногу. Самочувствие и сон в норме, первоначальные страхи прошли. Вот такие результаты.


Что то похожее у меня было тоже, и я писал об этом регулярно в этой теме, все есть, но вы *попробуйте увеличить нагрузку* и все вернется, все боли, у меня стало хуже, одна грыжа из трех(они все соседние) за 2 месяца увеличилась на 2 мм и что? Дальше что? Или это средство-подушка, не лечебное.. либо не универсальное, не для всех случаев.. что одно и тоже по сути.. проверено на себе,как говорится.


----------



## Sake1959 (22 Дек 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> Ну вот и все.. могу окончательно озвучить свой опыт пользования подушкой, т.к. получилось сегодня по направлению досрочно и бесплатно сделать повторную МРТ через 2 месяца и 9 дней после первой.. заодно развею мифы о подушке и кто то получит ответы на свои вопросы.
> Итак, имел на 11.10.16 три грыжи, 5,6,8 мм, из них секвестированная  -8 мм с возможностью компрессии корешка,хромота, онемение большого пальца левой ноги,боли в ягодице,ходил максимум сотни метров.
> С 01.11.16 стал применять подушку Мейрама вплоть до вчерашнего числа-т.е. 1 месяц,19 дней, причем последние 14 дней лежал по 2-3 раза в день от 15 до 25 минут за раз.(в связи с ухудшением именно в этот промежуток времени лежал без больших болей-зависимость прямая и точно работающая-чем больнее и хуже спине(вернее ноге)-тем легче лежать на подушке)
> Результат МРТ от 20.12.16,две грыжи 5 и 6 мм остались без изменений и без ущемления корешков,а вот 8 мм превратилась в 9,9 мм с точной уже (а не возможностью) компрессией левого корешка на уровне L5 , что ощущается и физически последние 2 недели-не могу ходить уже даже 100 м без боли в ягодице и плюс появилось онемение уже всей левой ступни, а не пальцев, буквально через минуту ходьбы,(зато на подушке лежать легче намного стало). Обидней всего то, что подушка не только не лечит, как было заявлено так убедительно Мейрамом, но даже не приостановила дальнейшее ухудшение.
> ...


Спасибо за отзыв, желаю скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## Tigresss (22 Дек 2016)

Я так понимаю, эта подушка под поясницу кладется и надо лежать... Такое не пробовала, но одно время мне посоветовали от моих проблем (боли в копчике, ягодице, крестце) лежать на свернутом роликом полотенце под поясницей... Я готова была пробовать все. Стала лежать. Мне стало хуже. Бросила.
Совершенно уверена, что такого плана методы помогают выборочно, в зависимости от имеющихся проблем. Надо просто _очень аккуратно_ пробовать. Универсальных методов нет.


----------



## дядя Саке (23 Дек 2016)

Господа вы забываете про 50% лечения - упражнения, именно они дают восстановление МПД и всего организма в целом. Грыжа это вершина "айсберга", нужно искать причину, а так смысла нет, позвоночник будет сыпаться.


----------



## realistys (24 Дек 2016)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Господа вы забываете про 50% лечения - упражнения, именно они дают восстановление МПД и всего организма в целом


Не, не забыл про упражнения, специально нашел в интернете, какие можно с грыжами, разделил на три уровня по Бубновскому,чтобы перерывы были для отдыха различных мышц, выбрал самые "ненагрузочные" в основном лежа и без скруток и позанимался не более часа в день недели две.. Результат-стало хуже, грыжа увеличилась на 2 мм, с 8 до 10, и это не с подушки, т.к. пока просто лежал на подушке и не занимался-ходил до 1 км и больше без немения ступни и без перерыва на посидеть,полежать, как раз перед началом упражнений, сейчас -100 м и надо лечь или сесть для снятия спазма в ягодице+ немеет ступня.
Следовательно ,"расшевелил" грыжу на 2 мм как раз упражнениями в эти 2 недели.Упражнения смотрел и здесь и у Бубновского,но самые щадящие и безопасные для людей с грыжами.


----------



## Tigresss (24 Дек 2016)

Может, Вы делали их неправильно. Не всегда мы способны оценить, насколько мы правильно делаем что-то, если некому поправить.


----------



## realistys (26 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Может, Вы делали их неправильно


Может.. хотя видео перед глазами, и как можно "неправильно" поднять ногу или ее опустить, если все видно, расписано до мелочей: темп,размерность вплоть до выдоха животом со звуком именно  х,х,хааа.. а не фу,не ху,и другими.. И все это под соусом *"упражнения для людей с грыжами*".
При этом нет, естественно, ссылок, какие грыжи, их расположение(только общее-крестцовый,шейный,отделы),размер,направленность..Значит такие ,вроде меня "доверчивые и с 3мм и с 10мм.. и с одной,и с тремя..начинают делать эти упражнения..и получают , каждый свое.. Вы можете заметить,что надо по согласованию с врачем все равно их сортировать..
На что я вам скажу-сколько врачей ,столько и мнений, причем все доктора наук и профессора.. а говорят абсолютно разные вещи,проверено.. такое ощущение, никто толком ничего не знает, все "гадают" только в русле установленных врачебных штампов и наработок.
Хотелось бы посмотреть (или услышать) на живого человека 45-50 лет с тремя грыжами,одна из которых 10 мм, кто не стал делать операции и типа "вылечился" сам упражнениями...ау, отзовитесь!!!
Даже по такому большому форуму таких просто нет, сколько я не искал..


----------



## Tigresss (26 Дек 2016)

realistys написал(а):


> и как можно "неправильно" поднять ногу или ее опустить, если все видно, расписано до мелочей: темп,размерность вплоть до выдоха животом


Думаю, можно, пусть специалисты меня поправят. Я основываю свое мнение на том, что сама занимаюсь хореографией, вот мы ложимся на коврики в начале занятия, я уверена, что лежу ровно, однако преподаватель подходит и говорит, что я лежу так, что тело скошено вправо. Она меня правит, но я теперь уже чувствую, что тело скошено, а ведь теперь лежу ровно - она стоит надо мной и видит это. Вот так же можно совершенно не чувствовать перекошенности в теле. А лежа криво, например, и поднимая ногу, мы даем уже и скошенную нагрузку.
Как-то так. 


realistys написал(а):


> Хотелось бы посмотреть (или услышать) на живого человека 45-50 лет с тремя грыжами,одна из которых 10 мм, кто не стал делать операции и типа "вылечился" сам


Запросто такие есть, просто, например, их нет на форуме (сама не проверяла, но допускаю, что Вы прочитали все темы). Даже с одним и тем же диагнозом люди чувствуют себя совершенно по-разному.


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Я основываю свое мнение на том, что сама занимаюсь хореографией, вот мы ложимся на коврики в начале занятия, я уверена, что лежу ровно, однако преподаватель подходит и говорит, что я лежу так, что тело скошено вправо. Она меня правит, но я теперь уже чувствую, что тело скошено, а ведь теперь лежу ровно - она стоит надо мной и видит это.


И у нас на пилатесе то же самое. И инструктор поясняет, что правильное положение тела кажется нам неудобным, неправильным, кривым, потому что непривычно.


Tigresss написал(а):


> Вот так же можно совершенно не чувствовать перекошенности в теле. А лежа криво, например, и поднимая ногу, мы даем уже и скошенную нагрузку.


Но никто не задумывается (или, по крайней мере, не произносит этого вслух), что наше "кривое" положение - это компенсация нашим организмом каких-то конкретных проблем. А поэтому - надо ли его исправлять? А если надо, то с чего начинать раскручивать в обратную сторону спираль, чтобы не навредить

И вот мы опять приходим к тому же вопросу, который пытались обсуждать в теме про правильный стереотип движения, да только тема та заглохла...


----------



## Механик 117 (26 Дек 2016)

Подушка эта бесплатна,в отличие от порой бесполезных лекарств.Комуто помогла комуто нет.Нужно искать свой рецепт.Не проще ли висеть на турнике?


----------



## Tigresss (27 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Но никто не задумывается (или, по крайней мере, не произносит этого вслух), что наше "кривое" положение - это компенсация нашим организмом каких-то конкретных проблем. А поэтому - надо ли его исправлять?


Это так же очень сложный вопрос, но мои перекосы привели меня в итоге к тому, что я столкнулась с проблемой, которая в итоге привела меня на этот форум. Может тело и компенсирует свои проблемы перекосами, однако перекосы эти полезными быть не могут. Например, я перекашиваюсь вправо, потому что у меня есть проблема с левой ногой, тело спасает ногу, уменьшая нагрузку, но позвоночник-то и таз мало рады этому перекосу, это я отлично поняла, когда все заболело. Конечно, все не так просто и однозначно, тело очень сложно устроено. Но все-таки лучше быть поровнее, я так думаю, чем "закачивать" перекосы. Поэтому лучше заниматься с тренером. Особенно если занятия серьезные.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Может тело и компенсирует свои проблемы перекосами, однако перекосы эти полезными быть не могут. Например, я перекашиваюсь вправо, потому что у меня есть проблема с левой ногой, тело спасает ногу, уменьшая нагрузку, но позвоночник-то и таз мало рады этому перекосу, это я отлично поняла, когда все заболело.


И у меня проблема аналогичная, но мне всё же кажется, что начинать нужно с первопричины, а не с результата её компенсации, иначе всё может только усугубиться.


Tigresss написал(а):


> Поэтому лучше заниматься с тренером. Особенно если занятия серьезные.


Только найти "грамотного" тренера ничуть не проще, чем "грамотного" врача.
Который умеет "читать-писать" (С), ага.


----------



## Tigresss (27 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Только найти "грамотного" тренера ничуть не проще, чем "грамотного" врача


Иногда удается. Не зря сказано: ищи, и найдешь. Стучись, и дверь отворится.


----------



## realistys (27 Дек 2016)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Не проще ли висеть на турнике?


Проще.. но и вреднее. Даже Бубновский при всей неоднозначности его систем занятий( если образно, то что то похожее на лечение синяков новыми шлепками по ним вперемешку с  прикладыванием холода) не советует *висеть на турнике из-за его очевидного вреда* при грыжах, как и половина осматривающих меня врачей(остальная половина разрешила). Одно упражнение на турнике только у него с поднятием ног согнутых в коленях..и то в процессе, когда понятно,что улучшение уже идет.И хуже мне стало в том числе и из-за турника. Подушка, конечно классно расслабляет позвоночник, лучше многих упражнений, за 5 минут встаю без болей(но не надолго, если походить опять).Но к процессу лечения с помощью упражнений это не имеет  значения, только как вспомогательное средство для расслабления после занятий. Которые не факт ,что лечат тоже.


----------



## Maga111 (5 Янв 2017)

olkafed написал(а):


> *Александр Александрович*, мне сделали эту подушку ..теперь буду лежать каждый день..если честно то очень надеюсь на нее..и почему то верю этому человеку..





Александр Александрович написал(а):


> Господа почему молчим? Длинный фильм и нет времени, или как?


----------



## Tigresss (6 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> не советует *висеть на турнике из-за его очевидного вреда* при грыжах, как и половина осматривающих меня врачей(остальная половина разрешила


Потому что никто *точно* ничего не знает. Вернее так, никто точно не знает, как подействует средство для данного конкретного человека.


----------



## Механик 117 (9 Янв 2017)

Если турник вред,так ваш ,,падсядзелак,, вообще палено бесполезное.


----------



## дядя Саке (9 Янв 2017)

полувисы на турнике очень гуд, но только полувисы, а то спина включится))


----------



## роман1974 (12 Янв 2017)

доброе время суток дамы и господа!вот читаю тему и удивляюсь какие вы все ленивые-хотите 5мин в день полежать на подушечке и что бы нечего не болело?Я конечно понимаю верить в чудеса надо  ведь делать нечего не надо ... А чее полежал сходил там к волшебнику какому нибудь который вправил чего то даже без снимков.Класс прям!Плавать то не пробовали?больше всего уверен кто то скажет да я плавал не помогает.Вопрос как?метров? более всего уверен что кто это скажет просто мерз в бассейне и проплывал ну так метров 100-150мах за час.Это очень мало господа.Плавать надо оптимально кроль можно брас от 1км хотя бы и так месяцев через 8 будет вам счастье.а потом наращивать километраж и укреплять результат.Вы меня извините конечно но два с лишнем года назад я так же лопатил интернет и думал какую чудо подушечку купить или станочек для вытяжения. все это для временной снятия боли не более .вот моя история https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23372/ у меня физический труд делаю ремонты квартир до сих пор.в год по две-три квартиры так вот.


----------



## Механик 117 (12 Янв 2017)

Время лечит.В этом уверен на все 100%.


----------



## дядя Саке (12 Янв 2017)

вот читаю Романа 1974 и удивляюсь,- какие вы все наивные, хотите плавать и делать лфк и чтобы у вас там все рассосалось. Открою вам Роман тайну, у Вас грыж-то в принципе и не было... а грыжи рассасываются после визита к хирургу, угу)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2017)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> вот читаю Романа 1974 и удивляюсь,- какие вы все наивные, хотите плавать и делать лфк и чтобы у вас там все рассосалось. Открою вам Роман тайну, у Вас грыж-то в принципе и не было... а грыжи рассасываются после визита к хирургу, угу)


Неа!


----------



## realistys (16 Янв 2017)

Александр Александрович написал(а):


> а грыжи рассасываются после визита к хирургу, угу)


Вертебрологи типа Данилова из Киева их даже "вправляют" за три сеанса по 24 подхода каждый в течение полугода..все же меня очень его снимки МРТ клиентов впечатлили -до и после, ссылка с его видео и снимками есть на ютюбе... а не так давно в этой теме доктор Ступин делал мне замечание за такой слоган, как "вправка грыж", оказывается, есть такое "чудо" на самом деле


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2017)

Нет такого чуда. Есть " рассасывание" чуда.
И таких снимков на этом форуме больше, чем у Данилова (просьба админу показать тему) и у каждого доктора, кто позвоночником занимается, их миллион.
Это норма - уменьшение размеров грыжи. И нормой было всегда, и до появления МРТ. МРТ позволило это визуализировать и позволило коммерческим директорам использовать их как способ для привлечения пациентов. До такой степени строят на этом рекламу, что даже фотошопят снимки, чему есть пример на нашем форуме.
Хочется Вам чуда!
Оно есть!
Только сперва труд, а потом маленькое чудо!

А что Вы все о грыже, у Вас что болит спина или нога?


----------



## La murr (17 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть " рассасывание" чуда.
> И таких снимков на этом форуме больше, чем у Данилова (просьба админу показать тему) и у каждого доктора, кто позвоночником занимается, их миллион...


Выполняю просьбу Фёдора Петровича -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/


----------



## realistys (18 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что Вы все о грыже, у Вас что болит спина или нога?


В другой ветке я вам в диалоге с вами подробно свою проблему описал, добавить нечего..кроме того,что переход с ягодицы на крестец может считаться и концом ноги и началом спины..
По поводу "рассасывания"..как процесс не назови, главное результат-грыжа пропадает с помощью *манипуляций руками..* _а не лекарствами, а не ножом при операции_, так что вы наверное правы про свой слоган "рассасывание"..ну а для нас из деревни один хрен..что "вправка" (раз руками и без ножа),что рассасывание..главное-результат.
Не по теме,интересно,ходил в районную больницу сегодня к нашим врачам, никто не в курсе,и слыхом не слыхивали про УВТ и ММС ОДА,что можно разрушать грыжи таким способом.. просто удивительно, как такие кадры что то еще могут делать и советовать пациентам,кроме как лечь под нож..еще и спорить стали ,что этого нет и быть не может..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2017)

Вообще все у Вас запуталось.

ГРЫЖА ВООБЩЕ-ТО УХОДИТ САМА!
ПРОСТО ТАК, БЕЗ ВСЕГО!
БЕЗ РУК, НОГ, ТАБЛЕТОК, УКОЛОВ, КАПЕЛЬНИЦ, ФИЗИОТЕРАПИИ, УВТ!
С ними быстрее и эффективнее. Это да.
Но и без них!

Вот Вам почему стало лучше?
Да рассасывается.
На первом этапе уходит отек, потом фиброз, потом склероз.
Заживает, как заживает рана на теле.


----------



## Механик 117 (19 Янв 2017)

Если кому то не в моготу,можно и к хирургу.Я борюсь сам,должна усохнуть.Знакомая работает асистентом у хирурга,тот говорит грыжи усыхаются.В 20 лет мучался со спиной года полтора жестоко,вот опять заболело.длинная ремиссия была.Пятый месяц пошел,но уже пару облегчений по несколько дней было.Пью пчелиный помор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> ...Пью пчелиный помор.


Мертвые пчелы, лучше чем мышиный помет (мумие)


----------



## realistys (19 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще все у Вас запуталось.
> 
> ГРЫЖА ВООБЩЕ-ТО УХОДИТ САМА!
> ПРОСТО ТАК, БЕЗ ВСЕГО!
> БЕЗ РУК, НОГ, ТАБЛЕТОК, УКОЛОВ, КАПЕЛЬНИЦ, ФИЗИОТЕРАПИИ, УВТ


Дай то бог, чтобы все время так было, как вы говорите..но тогда вертебрологи чем занимаются по вашему???У них только руки.Или они все ,пардон, мошенники? А я к ним собрался вообще то


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот Вам почему стало лучше?


Лучше физически?От упражнений..но грыжа то увеличилась!!!С 8 до 9,95 мм,какое тут лучше.
Пройти могу меньше метров,боли адские,на ногу не наступить уже через 100 метров,раньше по километру хромал,слабый был,но ходил. Где лучше?Физиология ниже пояса-да получше стала,сила в мышцах,да получше, но я ходить еще хочу дальше своего дома,хотя бы два квартала и обратно,без болей!
Мне в моготу,могу лежать целыми днями у телевизора и ничего не болит..но это же ненормально!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2017)

Так и я тогда "мошенник".
Облегчают и ускоряют течение заболевания, и определяют его направленностью на саногенез (выздоровление)


----------



## Dionisiy (4 Фев 2017)

Привет всем собратьям по ненастью 

Не закрывайте, пожалуйста, тему еще немного - хочу тоже побыть подопытным кроликом. Обещаю делиться и отрицательными результатами

У меня 2 грыжи L4L5 - 6mm и L5S1 - 7mm. Вторая пережимает корешки, в связи с чем немеет нога и временами сильно болит (ночью однажды при ходьбе почти упал в обморок, видимо в сонном состоянии низкий болевой порог), невропатолог направил к нейрохирургу (что ж, поборемся)
Прочитал все страницы обсуждения. Спасибо всем огромное, кто участвовал в дискуссии я не врач, но позвольте изложить некоторые мысли, проистекающие из моего технарского образования.
Все что дальше буду писать относится к тем, у кого тоже сглаженный лордоз (поэтому у кого он нормальный, можно не читать). Собственно и в видео Мейрама тоже проскакивает, что до его подушки попа была плоская, после - красивая попка (если мне не послышалось)
Итак, из-за чего выскакивают грыжи? Можно предположить 2 причины: неправильное питание тканей дисков и неправильное распределение нагрузки. Про питание буквально пара моментов в конце. Предлагаю более плотно обсудить вторую причину. Где-то видел, что при наклоне вперед на нижний позвонок действует нагрузка 170 кг на см, весьма впечатляет, это как 3 мешка цемента положить на одну фалангу пальца, тут и кость может разрушиться. Но плюс к этому наш позвоночник не просто идеальные цилиндры костяшек с дисками между ними, а имеет некоторую хитрую геометрию с естественным изгибом (лордозом), т.е. позвонки на самом деле цилиндры со скошенным сечением. И вот когда лордоз правильный, то распределение на диски видимо более равномерное, а при сглаженном лордозе мы имеем более узкую щель между позвонками кпереди и это согласно 3ему закону Ньютона создает выдавливающую составляющую силы, направленную кзади, что и приводит к грыже. Соответственно Мейрам логично предлагает исправить лордоз, это уберет ненужную состовляющую силы, и можно будет надеяться, что диск вернется к прежнему состоянию, (например, в этом помогут уже более правильное распределение нагрузки по площади диска, ибо представьте если 170 кг/см распределяются не равномерно по диску, а всего лишь на 1ой его половине, это же уже будет 300кг на см)
Идея Мейрама неплоха, но вот что в ней смущает: подростком я пытался садиться на шпагат, юношеский максимализм подсказал мне простую схему - драть ноги и терпеть боль. Да, первые 3 дня был прогресс, потом пошла обратная реакция, с каждым днем я терпел все бОльшие боли, а растяжка становилась еще меньше чем раньше. Теперь есть интернет, и каждый знает, что растяжку на шпагат можно сделать и в короткие сроки без преодоления суперболей, с помощью хорошего прогревания мышц.

Пока я заказал деревянные подушки и они в процессе изготовления (заказал на 6 см высотой и на 8), использовал домашнюю подушку, свернутую жестким валиком и подкладывал ее в место, близкое к копчику. Действительно было очень больно, еле вытерпел 5 минут, потом еле встал с нее. Потом вспомнил про правила растяжки (ведь Мейрам по сути предлагает растяжку). И попробовал такую схему: 5-10 минут упражнений до испарины по телу (какие нагрузки не важно, главное чтобы пульс был в радиусе 120-150 ударов), потом 10-20 секунд полувиса (я знаю о вреде их в чистом виде, поэтому делаю очень аккуратно) и дальше пара минут на валике из подушки. Потом повторяю все по кругу: 5 минут нагрузка для поддержания пульса (а также учащенного дыхания и испарины), снова чуть полувиса, ложусь на валик. 
При такой схеме не только не наблюдаю болей на валике, но и чувствую удовольствие, как будто спина возвращается к своим природным параметрам. По-моему, реалист описывал подобный эффект после ходьбы. Предполагаю, что ходьба действовала в качестве прогревательных процедур.

В общем, кто еще проводит над собой эксперимент, попробуйте тоже с прогреванием, мне интересно, как потом на подушке лежится. Кстати, кто делал растяжки для шпагата, шли еще на такую хитрость как прогревание в горячей ванне, тоже хочу попробовать в баню взять попробовать. 

Еще заметил, что при ходьбе помогает откидываться назад и ходить как дворянин . По сути логично, это способствует изгибу и перераспределению нагрузки на заднюю часть дисков, как при правильном лордозе. И даже разогревающие нагрузки делаю на эллиптическом тренажере с откидыванием спины назад, весьма облегчает болевые ощущения.

Обещанные пара моментов про питание дисков. Тут я согласен с Бубновским: основное питание кровью, наш основной мотор гоняет немного кровь, но и мышцы ведь тоже работают как вспомогательные моторы, гоняя в моменты нагрузок двойные тройные и более нормы крови. Также отказался полностью от сладкого (кроме йогурта по утрам), сахар вымывает кальций, прошу поправить врачей, если я неправильно думаю, что увеличенное содержание кальция в крови должно помочь восстановиться дискам.

p.s. Не верю в панацеи и халяву, во всем приходится разбираться, копать, проходить путем ошибок, набивать шишки. Считаю коллективный разум одним из мощнейших сил нашего времени. Алчущии и жаждущие правды насытятся.


----------



## Механик 117 (4 Фев 2017)

Есть же упражнения для правильной осанки,они думаю более безопасные чем подушка.Одной подушки мало будет для восстановления естественного лордоза,нужно менять образ жизни,тут ничего не поделаешь,выпрямился он не за неделю и не за месяц.У самого лордоз выпрямлен,хотя стоя у стены пятки,ягодицы,лопатки и затылок прилегают к стене и ладонь проходит свободно между поясницей и стеной.Может лежа на снимке тело по другому выпрямляется и врач ставит диагноз такой.


----------



## Dionisiy (4 Фев 2017)

дайте ссылку на лучшие упражнения для осанки по Вашему мнению, если не трудно.


----------



## Механик 117 (4 Фев 2017)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/       поищите здесь, а лучше обратитесь  к доктору Ступину в личку.


----------



## Dionisiy (8 Фев 2017)

Кстати, читая про пользу/вред плавания на этом форуме все время натыкаюсь, что при плавании вреден прогиб назад. Уважаемые специалисты можно пояснить, почему прогиб назад вреден? Имхо, было бы весьма в тему в этой ветке поднять этот вопрос.

p.s. очень крутой форум, читаю уже который день, не могу оторваться, искреннее спасибо за такой труд.


----------



## ℂ⋆ (16 Фев 2017)

Ребята, кому нибудь на самом деле помогла ли эта подушка, уменьшилась ли грыжа действительно, прошли эти адские боли?  Можно ли на ней лежать при остром обострении? У меня размером 12 мм! Что посоветуйте?


----------



## Механик 117 (16 Фев 2017)

Посоветую создать отдельную тему,выложить снимки и спросить совета у докторов.


----------



## ℂ⋆ (17 Фев 2017)

@Механик 117, доктора только одно и говорят, оперировать! А я хочу узнать мнение и совет людей, с такой же проблемой.


----------



## realistys (18 Фев 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> По-моему, реалист описывал подобный эффект после ходьбы. Предполагаю, что ходьба действовала в качестве прогревательных процедур


Ну не прогревательных, на морозе на прогреешся особо, скорее просто длительная нагрузка с болью до подушки на больное место дает возможность получить приятное на подушке..не всегда правда,но в 80% случаев. Тогда как  без предварительной нагрузки такого не наблюдалось совсем, всегда было больно.
И может у вас слабые мышцы спины,я не лежал уже с середины декабря 2 месяца как на подушке,решил попробовать снова разок полежать, и не так уж и больно было как раньше. Но я занимался накачкой мышечного корсета и растяжками это время.
Про наклоны при ходьбе- опять таки по разному получается,-одни дни ходишь откинувшись назад и да,легче вроде идти, другие дни наоборот -нет четкой последовательности. Единственное,при наших расположениях грыж мне один специалист посоветовал при ходьбе широкий ремень над косточками  таза спины и под ребрами и затянуть как следует,спереди под пупок.Т.к. от корсета мне хуже было.



ℂ⋆ написал(а):


> Ребята, кому нибудь на самом деле помогла ли эта подушка, уменьшилась ли грыжа действительно, прошли эти адские боли? Можно ли на ней лежать при остром обострении?


Кто бы знал.. у меня лично грыжи 3 шт. не уменьшились за 1 месяц 20 дней ни одна, L4-55 даже больше стала,ну она еще и секвестированная,висит соплей и пережимает ровно половину канала с мозгом..могу снимки выложить до и после, но смысла не вижу, смысл в снимках только есть с положительным результатом.. жду тоже кого нибудь, вдруг появится человек кроме Мейрама,с противоположным моему результатом..



Dionisiy написал(а):


> Еще заметил, что при ходьбе помогает откидываться назад и ходить как дворянин . По сути логично, это способствует изгибу и перераспределению нагрузки на заднюю часть дисков, как при правильном лордозе


Зависит от месторасположения грыжи..у меня одна из трех выдавлена и вперед(внешняя) к животу(целая слива крупная на снимке) и назад в сторону спинномозгового канала (поменьше) ,которая и давит на дуральный мешок с мозгом, передавливая канал наполовину, и на корешок видимо.Тогда как передняя(внешняя) часть этой грыжи, направленная в сторону органов живота видимо ни на что не давит и не опасна.И хорошо, что так это распределилось, при таком "круговом" месторасположении грыжи от разрушенного диска при наклоне назад мы "зажимаем" внутреннюю опасную грыжу, вперед -"разжимаем".Ни то ни другое не есть хорошо..мне так кажется.В первом случае секвестр может "оторваться" и пойти "гулять" сам по себе(доктора обычно пугают падением на мочевой пузырь с его трамвированием,хотя как изнутри секвестр может это сделать,я не знаю),во втором-выдавиться еще больше.Думайте сами. Если я не прав, пусть спецы меня поправят


----------



## realistys (23 Фев 2017)

Главное, не паникуйте.. прочитайте стр.16 темы "Ударно-волновая терапия" теорию Леонида Михайловича про грыжи(а лучше всю тему), ну очень познавательно и интересно.. Если бы я прочитал об этом раньше, а не три дня назад, я вел бы совсем другую политику лечения грыж все эти месяцы..И вообще очень похоже на правду и очень хочется верить в то,что он говорит. Я бы даже с целью просвещения ничего не знающего населения типа себя эту теорию выделил и установил бы отдельным постом в начале каждой темы всего форума.. несмотря на то, что это мнение всего одного человека, хотя и врача. Просто перевернул мне всю информацию.. что я до этого знал про грыжи..и укрепил надежду на выздоровление очень сильно.

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-16


----------



## Dionisiy (26 Фев 2017)

Хм, оповещения почему то не приходили на почту, хотя подписан. Случайно заглянул, увидел ответы.



realistys написал(а):


> Ну не прогревательных, на морозе на прогреешся особо, скорее просто длительная нагрузка с болью до подушки на больное место дает возможность получить приятное на подушке..не всегда правда,но в 80% случаев. Тогда как  без предварительной нагрузки такого не наблюдалось совсем, всегда было больно.
> И может у вас слабые мышцы спины,я не лежал уже с середины декабря 2 месяца как на подушке,решил попробовать снова разок полежать, и не так уж и больно было как раньше. Но я занимался накачкой мышечного корсета и растяжками это время.



На морозе же не в рубашке ходили) Даже просто болевые ощущения способствуют притоку крови к больному месту, не говоря уже про физ. нагрузку. Слабость мышц не знаю как может повлиять на то, что после нагрузки они с бОльшим удовольствием воспринимается растяжка позвоночника. Да и вряд ли слабые, я жене покупал тренажер для гиперэкстензии на спину и сам на нем не редко занимался, где-то втрое увеличил на нем количество повторов и подходов. Игра в баскет подтверждала что спина себя после игры комфортно чувствовала. Это все до болезни... 

Кстати, согласен, что откидываться назад не всегда помогает, по настроению.

Расскажите, вы когда ЛФК занимаетесь, то после упражнений наверняка пробовали в разогретом состоянии ложиться? не правда ли что гораздо меньше болевых ощущений? Или Вы просто забросили. 

Но да, у Вас в сторону живота грыжа, наверно Ваш случай сложнее и подушка М. именно для этой грыжи будет отрицательную роль играть.

В общем, я обещал отчитаться, отчитываюсь. На данный момент положительная динамика. Тест Ласега показывает что грыжа на треть или половину уменьшилась (понимаю, что по нему трудно так сказать, но снимки думаю сделать через месяц другой). Тем не менее онемение кожных покровов ноги не прекращается, т.е. зажатие корешков продолжается. Плюс так и не отпустило частичный отказ икроножных мышц, прихрамываю, но меньше, видимо, просто оставшиеся часть под контролем мышц, подкачалась.

Сначала была отрицательная динамика, становилось хуже, больнее. Спустя неделю, наверно, ситуация стабилизировалась, не хуже не лучше. Может просто остыл и стал более щадящую ЛФК делать. Да вообще трудно сказать, что сыграло положительную роль в положительной динамике, может, правда тупо я почти попал в те 50%, у которых грыжа сама втягивается. Но как видите, только почти попал. Негативные последствия продолжают быть, хотя почти полностью восстановил работоспособность, могу хотя бы сидя работать (правда есть возможность и лежа поработать и я этой возможностью частенько пользуюсь). Болевые ощущения почти полностью прошли. Остались всякие тянущие эффекты при смене позы. 

Кстати, 12 лет назад у меня вся эта история была в точности, только тогда я не знал про ЛФК и болезнь прогрессировала и длилась 2 года где-то, боли развивались по нарастающей, бывало и ночью в постеле не отпускали, невольно задерживал дыхание, чтобы перетерпеть. Процедуры, назначенные врачами никакие не помогали. Хотя их было не много: уколы, массажи. Помогло чистое чудо, искупался в святом источнике в Задонске и почти сразу все прошло, а через 3 дня не осталось и следа болезни. Подробности особо не хочу рассказывать, интернет редко место для откровений)).

Почитал про лордоз. Поясничный лордоз - это следствие вертикального положения человека. И у младенцев он образуется именно когда они начинают ходить (в утробе матери позвоночник сначала прямой как шпала, шейный лордоз появляется во время сидения). Соответственно, сидяче лежачий образ жизни неизбежно приводит к распрямлению лордоза. Чем же его поддерживать, если не подушкой М. Ведь даже пешие прогулки какую часть времени занимают от остального не вертикального положения в течении дня? Но я не согласен с жесткой конструкцией, приведенной в видео и почему она такая узкая, приходится балансировать и ребрам незачем так прогибаться к низу, мне кажется это будет препятствовать лордозопрогибанию. По-моему Федор Петрович про своего дедушку рассказывал, что он поленца подсовывал под спину. Вот и я себе выбрал кусок поленца, которые поближе к нужным размерам и подсовывал под спину. Кстати, когда становилось больно поднимал колени и покачивался из стороны в сторону коленями, обалденный массажный эффект, мог так дольше пролежать. Высота поленца (геометрически это плоско отсеченная часть цилиндра) 6.5 см, что на полтора см меньше чем подушка М. После 5 минут лежанию подсовывал книжку 2 см. толщины. Сейчас сразу подсовываю 3 см книжку, первые 10 минут кайфую, последние 5 мин нейтрально, боль появляется но легко переносимая. 

И еще ездил к бабушке, которая в третьем поколении потомственная костоправка, или вывиховправлялка, не знаю как правильно)) С грыжами что-то тоже делает, но что не понятно, подозреваю что она и сами не может объяснить, просто делает как ее бабка и мать учили. Манипуляции занимают 2 минуты, по ощущениям приятны. Тест ласега сразу показал что я могу с прямой ногой опускать руку на чуть более чем ладонь ниже колена. Раньше только кончики пальцев мог на колено класть. Хотя могу и ошибаться, до ее манипуляций я не делал тест, может, это помогли ЛФК. В общем, в ближайшее время, буду продолжать в том же направлении. и будет понятнее что помогло.

Реалист, спасибо за ссылку, буду изучать. Ну и в честь Праздника простите за все и за каламбурное изложение  Отличный сайт, жаль врачи не систематизируют наши показания как подопытных кроликов, направляя в нужное русло, но их можно понять, медицину щас бомбят во всю, нагрузки неимоверные.


----------



## realistys (26 Фев 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> На морозе же не в рубашке ходили)


В рубашке..с курткой))..жарко не было точно..


Dionisiy написал(а):


> Слабость мышц не знаю как может повлиять на то, что после нагрузки они с бОльшим удовольствием воспринимается растяжка позвоночника


Вы не так поняли..мышцы бывают статические-белое мясо у курицы,и динамические-соответственно красное мясо у той же курицы.Каждые отвечают  за свои функции.Статику никакими динамическими тренажерами не накачаете..Прочитайте Павлухина книгу "Сам себе костоправ" и у вас все встанет на место в понимании. Болеющим грыжами надо "качать" статику спецупражнениями с напряжением без движения именно,это важнее.. одна динамика наоборот может ухудшить все дело.В идеале должно быть равновесие.


Dionisiy написал(а):


> Но да, у Вас в сторону живота грыжа, наверно Ваш случай сложнее


Если бы вы читали внимательнее..то заметили бы,что я так не говорил, а говорил:


realistys написал(а):


> у меня одна из трех выдавлена и вперед(внешняя) к животу(целая слива крупная на снимке) и назад в сторону спинномозгового канала (поменьше)


т.е.одна и та же грыжа  "по кругу",во все стороны.. и кстати ,с питанием диска при секвестре у грыжи я бы не спешил..делать диску хорошее питание..т.к.это питание пойдет в грыжу и увеличит ее.Вам это надо? Здоровые диски надо питать.Или вылеченные.
Сколько времени у вас страдания идут?



Dionisiy написал(а):


> Соответственно, сидяче лежачий образ жизни неизбежно приводит к распрямлению лордоза. Чем же его поддерживать, если не подушкой М.


Посмотрите, у доктора Ступина есть инфа о том, как сидеть, лежать, стоять правильно. Тот же валик_(бутылка пластиковая ),правильно закрепленная на офисном кресле или стуле в положении сидя то,что надо. Без нее (бутылки 1,5 литра) под спиной я бы не доехал в маршрутке 6 часов до Питера например,и в машине у меня на сидении та-же подушка Мейрама под чехлом,только вырезана из  толстого твердого пенопласта.. Кроме подушки есть простые упражнения стоя в проеме двери и упираясь руками в косяки..или сидя на стуле и пребираясь  по высоте отклоняться назад-смотрите упражнения в книжке у Павлухина и будет вам счастье и без подушки,хотя и она не должна навредить.Просто надо уметь пользоваться правильно всем, что есть под рукой..но правильно.



Dionisiy написал(а):


> однажды при ходьбе почти упал в обморок


Это может говорить и о зажатии корешковых сосудов, а не нерва..
_Если поражен верхний сосудистый бассейн, возникает также синдром внезапного падения (drop-attacks). Во время поворотов головы или запрокидывании ее назад развивается резкая мышечная слабость и больной падает. Приступ продолжается от нескольких секунд до 1-2 час. Сознание в этом случае не теряется. Синдром возникает на фоне дегенеративно-дистрофического поражения шейного отдела позвоночника и обусловлен преходящей ишемией сегментов шейного утолщения
http://nevro-enc.ru/zabolevaniya-ne...ja/narushenie-spinalnogo-krovoobrawenija.html_


----------



## Dionisiy (27 Фев 2017)

спасибо, книжку качаю, почитаю


----------



## саин (4 Мар 2017)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> Господа, что можете подсказать? Случайно наткнулся на ролик, посмотрел, слезу пустил.
> Смущает, автор при его опыте удивляется от онемения ног. У тестя видел такую подушку.
> Какие есть мнения о эффективности такого лечения?


Лежу на подушке уже два дня честно лучше стало.Дай Бог вылечить эту проклятую грыжу. От операции отказался


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Мар 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Вы не так поняли..мышцы бывают статические-белое мясо у курицы,и динамические-соответственно красное мясо у той же курицы.Каждые отвечают за свои функции.Статику никакими динамическими тренажерами не накачаете..Прочитайте Павлухина книгу "Сам себе костоправ" и у вас все встанет на место в понимании. Болеющим грыжами надо "качать" статику спецупражнениями с напряжением без движения именно,это важнее.. одна динамика наоборот может ухудшить все дело.В идеале должно быть равновесие.



Почитал книжку. Там была цитата: "все приведенные здесь упражнения применимы для лечения именно мышечных болей и не всегда помогут при корешковых (при них прострелы сопровождаются онемением кожи, выпадением или ослаблением чувствительности конечности, вплоть до пальцев)." Как раз в скобках наш случай (( Тем не менее на статику упражнений в книге пополам с динамическими. Также советуются и гиперэкстензия с подъемом туловища. Но больше советует закреплять туловище, поднимать ноги. Без прогиба назад. Хм, опять без прогиба назад, кто-бы мне объяснил почему в этом случае не рекомендуется прогиб назад и при плавании не рекомендуется. Спрашивал этот вопрос и тут и в теме про плавание. Без ответа. Ну ок. Добавил в свои упражнения некоторые статические элементы. Понаблюдаю. Пока не очень нравится... Хотя большая часть концепций книги в принципе подтвердила мою теорию: все от сглаженного лордоза и теперь его надо возвращать. Подушкой М., валиками, поленцами, осанкой или чем другим, дело второе. 

Кстати. отпишите, если не трудно, какой комплекс упражнений Вы лично для себя подобрали. Интересно.

Потом я не согласен с Вашими мыслями про питание. Не питать, чтобы не увеличивалась грыжа/диск? Т.е. по Вашем усыхание диска в Вашем случае будет полезнее? Не знаю. Питание в любом случае к росту не должно приводить, это же не онкология. А были случаи когда разрыв фиброзного кольца зарубцовывался, залечивался? 

Про Ваш вопрос, когда началось. Моя грыжа начала буянить с нового года. Помнится, первое время я вдруг начал чувствовать (в течении недели) как будто нерв всовывается/высовывается при переходе/вставании в сидячее положение. Видимо это было начало пережимания корешков, но не настолько чтобы блокировать естественное движение нерва. И поэтому садился или вставал я как в замедленном кино, само сидение или ходьба уже были совершенно безболезненны. А спустя неделю неудачно приподнял тестя на постели и завертелось, понеслось)

Еще в планах попробовать 2 серьезных мануальных терапевта с кучей положительных рекомендаций среди моих знакомых. Пусть надежда пока потеплится


----------



## OneSouL (6 Мар 2017)

@Dionisiy, вы что то писали? На мой вопрос, какое то оповещения пришло, не знаю что это


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Мар 2017)

OneSouL написал(а):


> @Dionisiy, вы что то писали? На мой вопрос, какое то оповещения пришло, не знаю что это



сегодня в час ночи писал сообщение, оно видно? до этого давно не писал.


----------



## realistys (6 Мар 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> "все приведенные здесь упражнения применимы для лечения именно мышечных болей и не всегда помогут при корешковых (при них прострелы сопровождаются онемением кожи, выпадением или ослаблением чувствительности конечности, вплоть до пальцев)." Как раз в скобках наш случай


Нет, у меня были сильные мышечные боли в ягодице и наплевать мне на онемение..я к нему привык,и оно не болит и не мешает..А в ягодице были или триггерные точки или спазм мышцы грушевидной,не знаю толком и врачи не говорят ничего. Комплекс был большой и неправильный.От Бубновского оставил отжимание со статикой,и стульчик..от Павлухина -упражнения лежа на кровати на боку, взмахи висящей с кровати ногой вдоль и поперек,качание лежа на полу на спине с поджатыми в коленях ногами,и для ягодицы два упражнения -лежа на спине руками сгибание ноги согнутой в колене наискосок помогая рукой и похожее,когда нога стоит, а не согнута,упражнение в проеме двери на лардоз,тоже простое и эффективное..с интернета пару упражнений..посмотрите мою тему..если хотите.
Сейчас склоняюсь уже к той мысли, что грыжа как и грипп, который, если лечить проходит за 7 дней,если нет-за неделю..Только вместо недели нужен год.


----------



## Drsperadmik (4 Апр 2017)

@olkafed, Здравствуйте, Оля! Как ваша спина? Помогла ли вам подушка Мейрама? Грыжа уменьшилась?


----------



## Dionisiy (5 Апр 2017)

к ней уже обращались в теме, но молчит (

у меня прогресс был очень хорошим, бодро не хромая ходил, даже квартальчик позволял себе пробежаться, быстрыми темпами возвращался к прежней жизни,  пока не случилось нового обострения.  теперь вот ломаю голову почему. лежу в больнице, собираюсь сделать новый снимок, буду пробовать все заново. лфк и подушку на время острого периода  придется отложить


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> лфк и подушку на время острого периода придется отложить


Правильное решение..сколько времени у вас длилась ремиссия? От  конца острой боли до повторного ее начала? Почему случился повтор? Бросили гимнастику, перенагрузка на работе,тяжести, сквозняки,закончили лекарство принимать? "Толчек " должен быть. Бегать нельзя пожизненно с грыжами,насколько я знаю..как бы не хотелось..


----------



## Drsperadmik (5 Апр 2017)

@Dionisiy, Выздоравливайте, а снимок лучше действительно сделать новый..может вам она и не подходит. А вообще, сколько на ней уже лежите?


----------



## Dionisiy (5 Апр 2017)

я 12 лет в полную мощь бегал после грыжи и ощущал себя великолепно, да и сколько примеров штангистов, спорсменов, плющенков, которые возвращались в спорт и снова были на пике формы. фанатизм конечно не нужен, да и здесь др Ступин разрешал вернуться к вечерним пробежкам после операций. но тем не менее что то спровоцировало, буду думать что. ЛФК с подушкой м. делал за пару дней до обострения. День лфк пропустил из-за сильной занятости. Хотя после лфк самочуствствие всегда улучшалось. В общем проснулся, погода прилично поменялась и спина чувствовала себя не важно. Была мысль отменить поездку в соседний город (1 час пути за рулем), но договоренности с людьми, решил предпринять некоторые меры предосторожнои и поехал. Степень плохого самочувствия спины не менялось за день, но и негде было прилечь, чтобы ее разгрузить. Поэтому вернулся и понял что снова не могу вставать более чем на 2 минуты и то, потом мучался. Проблемы с засыпанием от тянущей  боли. В общем вернулись к исходному положению. Тот врач что сейчас ведет за мной наблюдение подозревает, что грыжа у меня с разрывом фиброзного кольца и возможно уже отделилась от диска и путешесвуя в канале  вызывает временами новые рецидивы. Здесь в больницы после отжиманий опять был рецидив. причем сильнейший, такой боли я давненько не помню. Врач-нейрорихирург, каждый день спрашивает и говорит, что то и то показания к операции, хотя при желании можено еще побороться. поэтому вот решил дальше посопротивляться.

Др.Сперадмик, где-то месяца полтора точно. Мне кажется помогает. Но обязательно после лфк, с хорошим прогревом мышц, тогда она будет в удовольствие и с пользой. я здесь уже описывал почему. Только не делайте лфк не дождавшись окончания  обострения.

Реалист, как у Вас самочувствие, дайте ссылку на Вашу  историю.


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> я 12 лет в полную мощь бегал после грыжи


Люблю точность и пунктуальность.. извините! Слова "после грыжи"..ни о чем..вообше..т.к. подразумевают множество разных вариантов:после того как она прошла сама(перестала тревожить симптомами), сама рассосалась, после того,как ее удалили на операции, после того, как ее заговорила бабушка и она исчезла и т.п,и т.д. И кстати ваши примеры все -после операций..а у Плющенко и не грыжа..ну да ладно..
Моя история здесь..https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23372/
 и здесь :https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26648/page-5
Я сильно болел всю зиму, не мог наступить на ногу,ходить и очень боюсь рецедива..это был ад просто..мне лично очень помогли эти упражнения,  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/page-50
 но без энтузиазизма..после неудачи с подушкой Мейрама-стол-книжка со статикой стал моим лучшим тренажером. Поднимаешь ноги как на рисунке и держишь с дыханием правильным,растяжка под коленями-все поочереди!Можно и динамики с небольшой амплитудой немного. Вторым тренажером-тахта или диван-для снятия боли в ягодице по методу Павлухина.Третьим -экспандер..Все..Сейчас хожу без боли и посиделок километр спокойно,онемение тоже уменьшается.Ни пчел,ни пиявок,ни иглотерапии,ни УВТ,ничего, сейчас стал помогать апликатор Кузнецова для снятия напряжения и неприятных ощущений,даже не болей. Из таблеток -артра и нейромультевит-,но скоро и их закончу принимать.

Обратите еще внимание на 4 стр. моей истории https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26648/page-4 на этапы или периоды болезни..мне кажется-это важно для больных на форуме..то, чего не хватает человеку,-как ему себя вести..*сформировать свое поведение* на *каждом этапе болезни*..Все начинающие читатели просто в панике бегают с темы в тему ища нужный универсальный рецепт от недуга..а первым делом -надо определить* правильно* свой *текущий этап болезни и  стиль поведения*, который ему соответствует в данное время! Это главное! А здесь начинающие хватаются за все ,что увидят.. с разных этапов болезни разные упражнения,лекарства,методы лечения,режимы дня, питание, сон.. как правильно сидеть,лежать,ходить,стоять-все ,что я называю одним словом -поведение..и часто делают себе хуже или продлевают мучения свои..


----------



## Dionisiy (5 Апр 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Люблю точность и пунктуальность..



в этой ветке я описывал с избыточной точностью ранее. щас не удобно искать цитировать - не из дома пишу. была год грыжа - прогрессировала - еле ходил, после купания на святом источнике исчезла полностью, тест Ласега стал отрицательным. У Вас кстати как щас это тест Ласега с подниманием прямой ноги?


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

Ну, в 3 группе мне отказали, когда полусогнутая нога без боли не поднималась и на 30 градусов..сейчас растяжка под коленями лежа животом на моем *основном тренажере* *столе-книжке* дает более менее прямую ногу и поднимаю я ее на положенные 60 градусов нормально,могу и повыше.Я через день машу ей лежа на боку ,на краю *второго моего тренажера- кровати*, держа на весу вдоль и поперек и статику делаю,вытягивая и держа на весу 10 секунд с дыханием правильным. Начинал с 1-3 раз через боль в ягодице.Сейчас 10-15 раз-3 подхода через день на обе ноги..отличное упражнение Павлухина от боли в ягодице,второе,третье место по значимости для меня.
Боль ушла с ягодицы как то быстро, дня за два три..не понял то ли от упражнений.. то ли от моего приборчика..


----------



## Dionisiy (5 Апр 2017)

@realistys, подождите, может я неясно выразился. Ложитесь на вертикальную поверхность и поднимаете сначала прямую здоровую ногу, опускаете, затем также больную. Одинаково???

потомучто для меня это самая точная диагностика болезни, в любой момент. болевые ощущения могут проходить полностью на какое-то время, но вот тест ласега не обманешь. Иногда идешь быстрой походкой и думаешь, а чего-то ничего не больно. Раз тест ласега - неа - все на том же уровне (


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

Я знаю этот тест..мне его делали в феврале..и я говорил уже, что боль в ягодице пропала больше месяца назад,и я писал об этом..а сейчас здоровая нога у меня хуже поднимается не так прямо,как разработанная больнаяТолько поверхность все же горизонтальная!
В спине есть неприятные ощущения..остались..но это не боли уже.Хотя я не делал этот тест после длительной ходьбы.. может будет не так как я сейчас думаю..


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Апр 2017)

тогда поздравляю - Вы на финишной прямой к выздоровлению


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2017)

@Dionisiy, вредно все избыточное.
Попробуйте ходить 15 минут максимально прогнувшись назад.
Как думаете, это правильно и полезно?


----------



## Drsperadmik (6 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Хочу вас спросить, на днях сделала мрт, нашли протрузию 3 мм л5с1, до этого была грыжа на этом месте 5 мм четыре года назад. Может быть такое, что аппарат был малой мощности(0,3тесла) и не отличить протрузию от грыжи?


----------



## realistys (6 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> тогда поздравляю - Вы на финишной прямой к выздоровлению


Это всего лишь ремиссия.. первая.. их может быть много..и я понимаю,что грыжи никуда не делись.. и диски лучше не стали..просто мышечным корсетом и отсутствием нагрузок там, где не надо и присутствием их там, где надо, я стабилизировал процесс и убрал боль-все..я интуитивно  ощущаю, что просто она временно затаилась и ждет момента-почитайте пользователя Александра-у него многолетний опыт в этой борьбе и я согласен с ним во многом..но для меня даже такое состояние-это просто счастье,по сравнению с тем что было.. контрольное МРТ сделаю попозже,осенью..но иллюзий особых не питаю..
Спасибо доктору Ступину за наводящие его вопросы, позволившие мне найти правильное для себя* поведение*.


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Апр 2017)

дайте ссылку на Александра, пожалуйста



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Dionisiy, вредно все избыточное.
> Попробуйте ходить 15 минут максимально прогнувшись назад.
> Как думаете, это правильно и полезно?


нет, но как Вы догадались, что я экстремал?? ))


----------



## realistys (6 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> дайте ссылку на Александра, пожалуйста


https://www.medhouse.ru/members/22130/
Он во всех темах почти есть.


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Апр 2017)

кстати по поводу пользы подушки м., сделал сегодня повторное мрт, в заключении "поясничный физиологический лордоз сохранен. Ось позвоночного столба во фронтальной плоскости не отклонена." Сглаженность лордоза прошла, связываю это с подушкой мейрама. правда от моих экстремальностей или еще чего грыжа увеличилась на 2 мм (до 9) и стала секвестированной. зато грыжа повыше л4л5 уменьшилась на 2 мм (до 4 мм). такая вот веселуха. а ведь до третьего обострения даже осязательное онемение сошло и теперь опять вернулось


----------



## realistys (6 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> кстати по поводу пользы подушки ...


Вот ведь..у меня одна тоже на 2 мм больше стала после подушки и неправильного поведения,тоже до 9,92мм и стала секвестированной.. остальные без изменений.. т.е. еще один клиент *без очевидной пользы подушки* появился в теме..это хорошо..в том смысле,что все остальные пропадают и не набрать статистики..таким темпом  за 10 лет наберется 10 человек. Похоже, у вас сейчас будет ,что у меня в декабре -январе..когда онемение и боли были самыми сильными-этап болезни номер 2.


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Апр 2017)

да, последнее обострение было - что-то с чем-то, на мои рычания сбежались сестры и говорят а у нас не обезболивающего (это в больнице при скорой), что же вы не купили. потом увидела что я весь взмок от пота
. принесла якобы последнее обезболивающее. 3 дня после этого прошло, теперь думаю можно ли завтра на лфк.

про подушку не спешите делать вывод, подушка - это прицел на далекую перспективу, она всего лишь вовзращает лордоз и тем самым нормализует нагрузку на позвонки, поэтому для сохранения лордоза в нормальном состоянии я буду продолжать изредка ее делать. а вот что надо делать в ближней перспективе, как спасать грыжу, склонную к секвестированию....

на какую ветку в форуме с александром Вы хотели обратить мое внимание? по его последней активности действительно надо читать весь форум


----------



## realistys (6 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> про подушку не спешите делать вывод


Ну да.. по двум отзывам уже можно сделать вывод, даже по одному..это тот самый случай..и  как заявлено было самим Мейрамом именно о "втягивании грыжи обратно" -это  его цитата почти дословная.. Уже это должно настораживать..представте себе раздавленный ну например пряник с начинкой..он уже прожат,начинка выдавлена наружу..куда она должна втянуться назад??? Если там под нее места уже просто нет!!! Все деформировано. Да еще через месяц..полтора,через годы, как у него самого..
Про ветку не помню,сам лазаю везде, как рыбак с сетью, ловлю крупицы знаний из моря чего попало для формирования правильного поведения..не надо лениться.. надо найти время.. перелопачивать кучу информации, оно-здоровье- того стоит..быстро и нахрапом ничего не получится..терпение и работа..ну и вникать надо..попробуйте здесь в самом конце его история тоже есть:
*****
Модератор: удалена ссылка на сторонний ресурс

А лордоза выпрямление и прочее, типа расслабления.. это такая "мелочевка" по сравнению с "самовсасыванием грыжи" и излечением, что даже не стоит оно того.. говорить об этом..я бы задумался о другом возможном направлении ее действия, _просто версия_ по совпадениям у нас с вами - может ли она, подушка, способствовать образованию и отделению секвестра с последующим его рассасыванием и как следствие, излечением??? Читал здесь на форуме у доктора,что как раз секвестры и грыжи с ними заживают быстрее при определенных условиях(вот она- выловленная крупица знаний)-это _заключительный этап развития и умирания грыж_..поэтому такая моя версия вместо "всасывания обратно" по Мейраму..просто версия и ничего более..


----------



## Dionisiy (6 Апр 2017)

понятно, что про вакуум, кокретные размеры, всасывание и прочее перебеор с его стороны. он просто дал конкретный случай на практике, теоретик из него никакой. я по крупицам тоже про лордоз начитался от чего они образуются и для чего вообще человеку даны и теперь считаю его необходимой вещью для предотвращения грыж в будущем + питание. Еще в заключении написано что диски имеют признаки значительной дегидратации, т.е. возможно пульпозное ядро теряет начинку не в первый раз и защитные механизмы организма справлялись без посторонней помощи. Теперь сигналы о помощи налицо и теперь понять бы как помочь позвоночнику, пока я вижу свою помощь в лфк, слежением за лордозом и осанкой в целом и более здоровое питание, поменьше сахара, вымывающий кальций, отказался от кофе... кстати некоторые результаты на лицо уже: хирург сказал, что грыжи шморля уже не бросаются в лаза, т.е. сама костная ткань стала лучше


----------



## realistys (7 Апр 2017)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11541/- про Александра


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2017)

@Drsperadmik, то есть хочется чтобы похуже было, чем есть?
А чем грыжа в 5мм хуже чем протрузий в 3мм? Никакой разницы чаще всего!
Снимки покажите.


----------



## Failed Seeker (9 Апр 2017)

В начале марта Мейрам выпустил новое поясняющее видео на своем канале, интересующиеся могут найти.
О себе: 11 мм грыжа, l5-s1, испробованы разные консервативные методы..
Ухудшения нарастают, началось онемение правой ноги при ходьбе. Сначала через 15 минут, потом через 5, теперь через 1. Когда дошел до одной минуты (а это случилось 4 дня назад), то заказал подушку у плотника, на второй день использования (сегодня) прогулялся в течение 25 минут, онемения не было.
Потом пошел в спортзал поделать ЛФК.
Посмотрим, что будет дальше.


----------



## realistys (9 Апр 2017)

Failed Seeker написал(а):


> Ухудшения нарастают, началось онемение правой ноги при ходьбе. ...


Чудеса просто..на второй день..хотя я припоминаю,  что на четвертый -пятый день у меня случилось очень небольшое улучшение в свое время и  *все.. *как в стену уперлось..потом второе МРТ с увеличением одной из трех грыж на 2 мм и два месяца страданий..адских и потом два месяца медленного восстановления без всяких подушек.
Про "ухудшения" по подробнее бы хотелось услышать,по конкретнее.. а то как то все.. ни о чем..вообще..Где ,в каком месте,сколько времени боли были ,онемение..нога -это место длинное и большое..а если еще спину прибавить..И боли вседа проходят быстрее онемений,ну у меня по крайней мере..И чтобы онемение прошло за два дня,удивительно..у меня до сих пор оно не прошло,хотя уменьшилось сильно..а боли уже больше месяца нет.


----------



## Failed Seeker (9 Апр 2017)

Немного поспешил с позитивом, т.к прогулялся вечером и онемение вернулось, но уже все-таки не через минуту, а через пять. Вообще, облегчение в области поясницы присутствует, это точно.
Ухудшения: постепенно появлялась все большая боль при "маневрах" тела, локализована она у меня в области поясницы, слева (туда и выпирает грыжа), но основное ухудшение, которое меня беспокоит это именно онемение ноги, если конкретно, то ближе к ступне, ее подвижность сохраняется, могу стоят на носках и пятках, при ходьбе онемение не мешает управлять ногой, просто это весьма странное и пугающее ощущение.


----------



## Dionisiy (9 Апр 2017)

Реалист, у Вас была секвестированная грыжа, у меня тоже не понятно, наполовину секвестированная (сейчас уже точно секвестированная). Может на нас это не работает, хотя вот та, которая у меня вторая несеквестированная, она стала меньше. Может, для не запущенных грыж метод действительно действует. Настораживает другое. Мейрам в новом видео упоминает о десятках и сотнях тысячах исцеленных (!!!). Комментарии он везде закрывает к видео почему то. И в запросе гугла подушка мейрама первая ссылка ведет на эту ветку нашего обсуждения и по идее раз там нельзя комментированить то сотни тысяч благодарных исцеленных должны здесь оставлять тонны благодарных комментов. Но вместо этого, из благодарных комментаторов тут только двухдневки, через 2 дня говорят о положительном эффекте, обещают отписываться и исчезают и вот таких уже насчитывается десяток молчунов наверно. Что весьма красноречиво говорит, что метод далеко не универсален и не панацея, как это пытается представить Мейрам



Failed Seeker написал(а):


> основное ухудшение, которое меня беспокоит это именно онемение ноги, если конкретно, то ближе к ступне, ее подвижность сохраняется, могу стоят на носках и пятках, при ходьбе онемение не мешает управлять ногой, просто это весьма странное и пугающее ощущение.


главное что мышцы все в доступе, у меня так стало только после помощи костоправки. Я бы посоветовал больше бояться следующих обострений, которые могут резко ухудшить ситуацию. У меня и онемения  начали проходить и пробежки начал пробовать, и чувствовал себя как почти здоровый человек, но после четвертого обострения и онемение вернулось и добавилось еще странное нагревание и дискомфорт под правой ягодицей при ходьбе. Хотя ходить сегодня в первый раз после обострения попробовал 20 мин. и вроде в целом все ок. Но теперь понимаю, что самый главный враг теперь следующее обострение. Поэтому стараюсь держать спину в тепле, избегать всяких нагибов вперед. в общем берегите себя)


----------



## realistys (9 Апр 2017)

Failed Seeker написал(а):


> локализована она у меня в области поясницы, слева (туда и выпирает грыжа), но основное ухудшение, которое меня беспокоит это именно онемение ноги, если конкретно, то ближе к ступне,


Вы забыли указать время.. когда началось или сколько продолжается боль, онемение,- в состоянии покоя или при ходьбе,ночью, днем, всегда, иногда,нужна подробная история,посмотрите мою в этой теме или любую другую-все влияет..поэтому ничего не ясно.. я могу только за себя говорить и за то ,что читал о других, а читал я за полгода немало.. пока одно только,если у вас боль опустится в ногу, то это надолго, если нет- могут быть другие варианты.


Dionisiy написал(а):


> хотя вот та, которая у меня вторая несеквестированная, она стала меньше. Может, для не запущенных грыж метод действительно действует.


А у меня две "вторых" несеквестированных не уменьшились однако! Хотя мои "вторые и третьи" 5и 6мм -не такие уж и маленькие тоже! Но точно моложе старушки в 9,92 мм


Dionisiy написал(а):


> то сотни тысяч благодарных исцеленных должны здесь оставлять тонны благодарных комментов. Но вместо этого, из благодарных комментаторов тут только двухдневки


По словам одного доктора с юмором -они уже давно на порносайтах..счастливые и здоровые..

А про грыжи с секвестром вся теория вот здесь, у Леонида Михайловича..это я не от себя  придумал о их "более быстром излечении"..Когда прочитал про его два варианта- сразу все "срослось в мозгах и успокоилось в душе"..поздно только нашел, поздно выработал правильную линию поведения..4 месяца прошло мучений,но сейчас все подтверждается
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-16

А вот мнение доктора Черепанова про "большие грыжи"..
https://www.medhouse.ru/conversations/26312/page-4
Закидывайте сети .. просеивайте тонны песка и мусора.. ищите инфу, нужную вам..медленно по крупицам..не ленитесь, примеряйте к себе..применяйте к себе правильно..и будет вам здоровье!


----------



## Failed Seeker (9 Апр 2017)

@realistys, боль я бы не сказал, то меня особо беспокоила и беспокоит. Если нагрузить, то поболит, если посидеть/полежать- проходит. Больше беспокоит именно онемение, как тревожный фактор. Ну, и ощущение, что живешь как на бомбе .
Если говорить о боли, то стала появляться год назад, через год после диагностирования грыжи, онемение же появилось 4 месяца назад, в середине января.
А вы сколько раз в день на ней лежали? Продолжительность сеанса? Уверены ли, что увеличение грыжи именно от подушки? А то тут некторые пробежки даже совершают...

Комментарии к ролику автор может закрыть по разгым причинам, например, чтобы не читать срачи, которые автоматически образуются в любых комментах. Мейрам не производит впечатления человека, который желает обмануть, может метод был хорош именно для него, может тут и вера завязана, он ведь уточняет по данному моменту тоже...
Про десятки тысяч это просто слова может быть, вдруг он подумал, что если его ролик на ютубе, то его автоматически посмотрели миллионы. Тут надо делать поправку на возраст, компьютерную грамотность )


----------



## Dionisiy (10 Апр 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> А вот мнение доктора Черепанова про "большие грыжи"..
> https://www.medhouse.ru/conversations/26312/page-4


ссылка для меня не рабочая, не процитируете копипастом сам текст? спасибо


----------



## La murr (10 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> ссылка для меня не рабочая


Ссылка не доступна, т.к. текст, на который ссылается @realistys, из личной переписки с врачом.


----------



## realistys (10 Апр 2017)

Failed Seeker написал(а):


> А вы сколько раз в день на ней лежали? Продолжительность сеанса? Уверены ли, что увеличение грыжи именно от подушки?


Все есть даже в этой теме, причем подробнее меня..пошагово, никто не писал про это..не надо лениться и надо чуток больше времени потратить.. хотя конечно все хотят и  быстрее будет отвечать одно и тоже каждому по его просьбе по сто раз..но это нереально. Изучите тему эту, другую, и 99% вопросов исчезнут сами собой. Меня беспокоили боли в ягодице,не мог ходить.. на их фоне онемение ступни и икры-была мелочь.



Dionisiy написал(а):


> не процитируете копипастом сам текст? спасибо


Да, пожалуйста! Надеюсь автор не будет против.. как и админ.- "Что консервативное, что хирургическое лечение имеет свои ограничения, остаточные боли возможны при любом варианте. Есть пациенты, у которых проходит полностью, но так бывает не у всех. У хирургического лечения эффект достигается быстрее и наиболее заметен в первый год, но в отдаленной перспективе люди чувствуют себя примерноодинаково (если нет показаний к срочной операции). Так что консервативное лечение вполне допустимо, особенно при наличии положительной динамики. Минное поле? Почему? *Грыжа со временем может уменьшиться в размере и даже исчезнуть, чем она больше, тем выше вероятность*. Речь шла о том, что отказаться от операции не означает ничего не делать. Впрочем, как и пойти на операцию тоже не означает, что вам не нужно учиться контролировать боль, заниматься физическими упражнениями, соблюдать режим и так далее"


----------



## Failed Seeker (11 Апр 2017)

Пока тормозну с подушкой на денек как минимум... Не нравятся ощущения после нее, как бы хуже не сделать..


----------



## Dionisiy (11 Апр 2017)

@Failed Seeker, как почувствуете себя хорошо для лфк, попробуйте подушку после нее, у меня заходит с удовольствием только после хорошего прогрева до испарины по телу. Вот с этим дуэтом ЛФК + подушка у меня по ощущениям был максимальный прогресс в выздоровлении. Обязательно буду так пробовать как почувствую себя готовым к этому


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Апр 2017)

Что-то я тут народ некоторый пытается подушку как панацею использовать, не понимая сути проблемы за частую. Просто лежать на ней мало. Нужно неё делать упражнения и триггерные точки снимать. А так это долго ждать пока там мышцы за счет правильно поставленных якобы позвонков разожмутся и наступит выздоровление.
 И еще мне кажется это ерунда срадут делать подушку максимально высоты. Нужно потихоньку поднимать позвоночник. Их нужно штуки 3 разного размера. И потом её нужно делать под свою поясницу, а не с теми размерами как на видео - это факт. Кто-нибудь мерил вообще прогиб в пояснице?
Кстати эта подушка может и обострение вызвать я думаю. Мышцы неправильно напряжены, вы пытаетесь выправить биомеханику, костно, а мышцы назад возвращают. Не факт что мышцы смогу это все проглотить. Эта подушка не панацея. Осторожно нужно.
Автор подушки ничего не понял по моему про свой позвоночник. Забраковал все упражнения йогу и т.п. Сам не пробовал, но забраковал.


----------



## realistys (11 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Нужно неё делать упражнения и триггерные точки снимать. А так это долго ждать пока там мышцы за счет правильно поставленных якобы позвонков разожмутся и наступит выздоровление.


Не хотел писать..но раз уж мысли так сходятся.. в свое время уже в конце лежания на втором месяце..видя полную неэффективность подушки..пробовал лежа на подушке, как бы чуток приподнимая лежащую часть позвоночника на  втором " склоне" подушки (который к копчику ближе),с выдохом "пришлепывал" ее на склон подушки.Раз по 20 за сеанс и больше.. (Не повторять! Опасно!)..ноги согнуты в коленях..(необязательно,но легче) и было улучшение, облегчение.. какая- то эйфория. а потом секвестр в грыже.. и не мог ходить(хотя там был и Бубновский еще параллельно).


Александр_100 написал(а):


> И еще мне кажется это ерунда срадут делать подушку максимально высоты. Нужно потихоньку поднимать позвоночник. Их нужно штуки 3 разного размера. И потом её нужно делать под свою поясницу, а не с теми размерами как на видео


В свое время сделал 6 см высоты и две подкладки по 1 см.,там,кто помнит- конструкция это позволяет,т.к. сам собственно изгиб на высоте 6 см.. и отвесный спуск по краям по 2см. В итоге получил подушку с тремя высотами и за 3 дня начиная от высоты 6 см довел до заявленных 8 через 1см-е прокладки..


----------



## Failed Seeker (11 Апр 2017)

@Dionisiy, Вы только не бегайте, а то я как прочитал, что вы на радостях начали пробежки, так у меня аж испарина выступила. Бегать не стоит, по словам многих врачей.

Было ли у пользователей подушки ощущение, когда вы подтягиваете ноги, чтобы опереться на стопы для того, чтобы слезть с подушки или переместить ее выше, что позвонки как будто разрываются от  чуть измененного нового положения. У меня возникла вчера боль, как полоска поперек спины, было ощущение чрезмерного растяжения от этой перемены позы ...


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Апр 2017)

Лучше пешком ходить!


----------



## Dionisiy (14 Апр 2017)

Господа, а ни у кого не было онемения с противненьким таким покалыванием онемевших участков? У меня было онемение после второго обострения, но я и не обращал внимания, ну не чувствует кожа, подумаешь. В этот раз онемение как будто поглубже (перед последним четвертым обострением все онемения практически прошли), и сопровождается покалыванием под ягодицей и в пятке. Не критично, но весьма надоедливо. 

И еще хотел бы мнение читателей спросить, от чего бывают эти обострения? Причина в действиях за 2 дня или непосредственно перед обострением? В голове катаю, почему у меня за 4 месяца произошло 4 обострения, пытаюсь обобщить опыт и никак не сложится стройной картины. Последний раз вообще был, когда мне надоело лежать и я прямо в кровати начал отжиматься, закинув ступни за грядушку, после пяти подходов началось такое, чего не было по уровню боли до этого, секунда за вечность)) Теперь вот гадаю, то ли отжимания неправильно делал, зацепка ступней за грядушку дала эффект нежелательной вытяжки, то ли у меня дурная привычка раз в день проводить тест Ласега в извращенном виде, наклоняюсь вперед и острожно нагинаюсь, чтобы определить после какого угла мне становится больно. 

*Failed Seeker, *спасибо за заботу, я собственно в ближайший год и не собирался бегать, теперь всего боюсь как запуганная лошадь))
В последнем дополняющем видео Мейрама, он делает такую ремарку, кому не помогла подушка, то она точно поможет если ее делать на лежаке с растяжкой. Я еще до этого видео для себя заметил, что если лежать на подушке, то лучше лечь рядом с чем-нибудь, например ,прикроватной тумбочкой или диваном и руками немного потягивать себя, болевые ощущения от подушки будут меньше, плюс еще иногда согнуть больную ногу и покачивать ее из стороны в сторону градусов на 10-15. Ну и сам Мейрам ложится на подушку так, что его зад при этом держится на весу, т.е. расположение ее достаточно низко, это потом он добавляет, что по мере выздоровления ее надо располагать выше. В общем сегодня начал снова пробовать, пока 10 мин зарядки до пота, потом 10 мин лежания на подушке.


----------



## realistys (14 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> а ни у кого не было онемения с противненьким таким покалыванием онемевших участков


 У меня "бегали мурашки" в начале болезни.. ложился на подушку и побежали в икре,голени"! Один раз судороги были даже. А так иголочки, покалывание, мурашки-это постоянно при смене позы, при начале ходьбы, лежа на животе были уже в процессе после сильных болей.. это нормальный признак болезни.
Обострения я думаю, от шевеления грыжи,секвестра, которые от неправильных движений и упражнений.
Вчера полежал на подушке впервые за несколько месяцев. Ощущения порадовали-нет мурашек в ногах, лежать с накачанным корсетом намного легче, чем я мучился в свое время, и вставал тоже без особой боли, как раньше.. раньше просто скатывался с подушки на бок с очень сильной болью не дыша и как бы в полупарализованном состоянии..лежал минуты четыре -пять..потом вставал. Сейчас встал сразу и пошел дела делать..Мейраму надо было не месяц два  срок выздоровления указывать -а 4-5,тогда бы и я был бы его поклонником.


----------



## Dionisiy (14 Апр 2017)

муражки у меня были при первом онемении и я их положительно воспринимал - как буд-то нерву удается пробиться сквозь блокаду, ощущение что вот-вот вернется чувствительность и действительно потом вернулась. а щас такое покалывание или как будто тянет-ноет, даже начал избегать класть пятку на твердую поверхность, вроде кожа не чувствует поверхность а покалывание внутри усиливается


----------



## Failed Seeker (16 Апр 2017)

Ребят, я с вас в шоке: один бегает, другой встает с подушки сразу))
как это- сразу? зачем? ты позвонки растянул, им надо дать время "собраться", спине "встать на место", а вместо этого ты вскакиваешь и без 3-5 минут адаптации, как говорил Мейрам, идешь дела делать. Это очевидно неправильно.
Я опять на ней лежу, адаптационные боли проходят, переносится она уже легче.
Заметил, что хорошо полежать на ней перед сном, полностью к нему подготовившись, а потом сразу лечь спать. Утром ощущение, как будто растяжение "закрепилось".
Ну а по факту, я делал МРТ после недели лежания на ней, чтобы убедиться, что она не сделала хуже. 
Хуже не сделала, но и лучше тоже. Лордоз сглажен, размеры прежние.
Но неделя не показатель, с другой стороны.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Апр 2017)

@Failed Seeker, сомневаюсь, что вы это подушкой лордоз сделаете?


----------



## Failed Seeker (16 Апр 2017)

Где-то в этой теме пользователь писал, что вернул лордоз.


----------



## realistys (16 Апр 2017)

Failed Seeker написал(а):


> а вместо этого ты вскакиваешь и без 3-5 минут адаптации, как говорил Мейрам, идешь дела делать. Это очевидно неправильно.


Согласен.. это был тест своего рода..на то что я здоров или близок к этому..вообще, люблю опыты над собой "повытворять"  Но больной в остром периоде я так не делал!


----------



## Dionisiy (16 Апр 2017)

Христос Воскресе

А где Мейрам говорит, что надо 3-5 минут адаптации? пересматривал, не встречал такого вроде. можно ссылчку кусочек в видео?

Хотя я тоже думал об этом, раз уж лежишь на ней расслабляешься, то соответственно надо дать еще время отдохнуть. Кстати, про питание грыжи, спрашивал у нейрохирурга, как он это себе видит. Я лично читал в статьях, что диски якобы начинают питаться через 20 мин ходьбы, а в день надо ходить час для получения диском суточной дозы питательных веществ. Доктор дополнил к этому картину, он сказал, что поскольку диски питаются за счет диффузии по принципу губки, то соответственно, когда мы ходим, даем на них нагрузку, то они отдают жидкость и вместе с ней всякие вещества (сжались под нагрузкой и как губка все отдает), а когда после этой нагрузки делаем передышку, например, час дневного сна, то диски в это время подпитываются, как отжатая губка, которую отпустили после сжатия. Поэтому сегодня я позанимался лфк, полежал на подушке и полчаса в ванной полежал. Под водой спина вообще не испытывает никаких болей, удивительно. Наверно, это для нее максимальный релакс. Во сне на кровати или жестком диване или даже полу, сквозь сон я чувствую всякие боли в спине, ноге, сегодня при ходьбе утром и то было комфортней. После ванны, обливаюсь полминуты ледяной водой из под душа. 20 сек на больное место на спине лью и 10 секунд на все тело. Ощущение после этого полностью здорового человека. наверно, от холода немеют болевые рецепторы. Просто надеюсь, что как утверждают закалка активизирует защитные функции огранизма и я рассчитываю, что эти функции натравят побольше лейкоцитов на выскочивший секвестр. мечты-мечты))

Сегодня заметил, что на пятке онемение стало меньше. вселяет надежду.
всем здоровья и понимания, что с нами творится))


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Апр 2017)

Это хорошо, когда рост позволяет в ванне полежать!


----------



## Dionisiy (16 Апр 2017)

да, росточком не выдался, 182 см)) по факту под водой туловище и пятки.



Failed Seeker написал(а):


> Где-то в этой теме пользователь писал, что вернул лордоз.



это я писал. на первом снимке у меня в заключении сглаженный лордоз, на втором в заключении что лордоз физиологичный или как то так, вроде как правильный. Но если снимки накладывать друг на друга, то в поясничной части спины лордоз практически не изменился, только выше позвоночный столб идет более прямо, на первом в сторону небольшой сутулости шел. Об этом и врач сказал.


----------



## Vilyano (16 Апр 2017)

Всем привет. Мой диагноз L5-S1 5 мм.задне срединная. В Поликлинике сняли симптомы воспаления и направили на лечебную гимнастику. Не помогло. Полгода мучался. Не мог поднять пакет с продуктами - так болело. Только когда я сделал себе подушку из фанеры - мне помогло. Когда начал лежать, на второй раз что то щелкнуло и наступило резкое облегчение. Насколько я понял это вправился позвонок. Прошло два месяца и чувствую себя так - поясница побаливает когда сплю на спине и пропускаю один день лежания на подушке. Обычно лежу раз в день на подушке перед сном. На утро  ничего не болит.


----------



## realistys (16 Апр 2017)

Vilyano написал(а):


> Насколько я понял это вправился позвонок.


Вооот.. доктора то посмеются!


----------



## Dionisiy (16 Апр 2017)

@Vilyano, а можно поподробнее какая гимнастика? а то нас направили в больнице на гимнастику, от которой мне страшно  стало, и скручивание позвоночника и сердитая кошечка и сгибание спины вперед - полный набор как увеличить свою грыжу вдвое))


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Апр 2017)

Гимнастика та хорошая наверное. Но не для всех вот в чем дело. Гимнастика нужна индивидуально для каждого, а с этим в больнице проблема обычно!


----------



## Vilyano (17 Апр 2017)

Именно такая гимнастика со скручиваниями и изгибаниями. После гимнастики становилось легче а в итоге не было эффекта. На ютубе есть видео на эту тему про упражнения, где доктор объясняет как раз что вся эта гимнастика может и навредить если не вправить позвонки сначала. 
Вот ссылка


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Апр 2017)

@Vilyano, А дальше развиваем тему. Ну вправишь позвонки? А они через час условно назад вернуться. Т.е. мышцы вернуть все обратно. И толку от вправления будит ноль или даже минус 1. И таких случаев тут на форуме не мало. Пока не привести мышцы в соответствие правильное править позвони бесполезно. А когда с мышц будут убраны по возможности все спайки, все уплотнения, и мышцы начнут работать то и позвонки сами встанут на место. Только вот привести мышцы в соответствие гораздо сложнее чем править позвонки, по этому специалистов по мышечным техникам крайне мало, а правщиков позвонков гораздо больше.


----------



## Vilyano (17 Апр 2017)

Спазм мышц одна из причин согласен. А почему позвонок у меня после вправления подушкой сам обратно никуда не выскочил? В теории красиво а на практике? Были случаи расслабления спазма и самовставления позвонков? Как снять спазмы? Мне мидокалм кололи, его еще надо колоть или пропить например курс магния?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Апр 2017)

Можно только порадоваться, что у вас встало и никуда обратно не вылетает. Т.к. лично у меня этот номер не проходит. Я умею себе править позвонки - легко и без подушки. Только вот этого хватает когда на 10 минут, а когда 3 часа и все потом все перекашивает.
Посмотрите ролики вот этого доктора.


----------



## Failed Seeker (17 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> Христос Воскресе
> 
> А где Мейрам говорит, что надо 3-5 минут адаптации? пересматривал, не встречал такого вроде. можно ссылчку кусочек в видео?


Видео "лечение подушкой мейрама", его первое. 21 мин 10я секунда


----------



## Dionisiy (18 Апр 2017)

да, посмотрел, там лексически неверное предложение "ложитесь на бок по 3 по 5 минут" и видимо я поэтому пропустил мимо ушей.


----------



## Dionisiy (19 Апр 2017)

все, друзья, спасибо за мозговой штурм. перехожу на темную сторону: готовлюсь к операции))
Секвестр от грыжи отделился вроде, поэтому как я понимаю, бОльшую часть операции сделал сам организм, но вот дальше ждать пока лейкоциты сожрут этот секвестр, который пережимает корешки, смысла нет. Его надо просто извлечь оттуда. Иначе если лейкоциты сожрут его не сразу, а через полгода и позже, то онемение в ноге так и останется. Хотя в целом сейчас чувствую себя хорошо и даже чувствую как по-немногу онемение проходит, и даже приятные мурашки появились, как это было в прошлый раз перед прохождением онемения. Даже сидит озорная мысль, а вдруг онемение пройдет за 2 недели и в принципе операция не нужна будет... В общем завтра буду с хирургом обговаривать сроки операции, скорее всего следующая неделя.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

@Dionisiy, и от чего секвест отвалился? А не от подушки ли этой?


----------



## realistys (19 Апр 2017)

Dionisiy написал(а):


> Иначе если лейкоциты сожрут его не сразу, а через полгода и позже, то онемение в ноге так и останется


У меня боль  прошла сначала.. онемение через 40-50  дней после прохождения боли..


Dionisiy написал(а):


> Даже сидит озорная мысль, а вдруг онемение пройдет за 2 недели и в принципе операция не нужна будет...


За две недели навряд ли.. Ничего не советую..но вспоминаю ролик доктора Лукьянова..


----------



## realistys (19 Апр 2017)

Нет другой


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

@realistys, Да доля правды в этих ролика есть! Мне помогают его методы массажик делать.
А вот человек жалуется и наверное всяко разно меня проклинает, что не помогло, а даже обострение получила. Так все индивидуально.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26856/#post-315678


----------



## realistys (19 Апр 2017)

Там не понять что..грыж нет больших и по такому рассказу из обрывков ничего не понять..если честно...где болит,как именно,при динамики,статике..винигрет из общих слов.. к тому-же в период обострения я бы не делал сложные упражнения, походы, выгибания спины..это к вопросу об этапах болезни..


----------



## Dionisiy (20 Апр 2017)

На всякий случай создал свою тему со снимками https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26889/


----------



## Failed Seeker (20 Апр 2017)

Ну я так понимаю, что операция будет не по удалению грыжы (дисэктомия), когда побочные эффекты и так далее, а просто извлечение уже отделившегося секвестра, что несколько иное.

Если мне станет совмем тяжко, то я обращусь сюда.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11904/page-2#post-173945
но резаться? очень не охота..


----------



## Pushistiy (25 Апр 2017)

Всем привет. Внесу свои пять копеек. С начала декабря начала болеть спина, а к январю начала и нога левая болеть и отниматься. Пройти более 100 метров по прямой в тягость. Был у кинезиолога, неделю, мял, колол. лазер делал. всё без толку. Поехал в москву три недели, уколов лекарств и растяжек. Так же без результата. Задумывался об операции. Потом нашёл в интернете ролик про подушку Мейрама, сделал, и вот неделю уже лежу на ней.   Пока о каких то результатах говорить наверное рано. 
Одно скажу точно, пока лежишь на подушке, все боли уходят. Ноги начинают работать как положено. Спокойно могу поднять любую ногу и удержать её в воздухе. В общем на ней здоровый организм, а вот слезать с неё мучение адово. Для себя нашёл вариант после подушки, перевернуться на живот и лежать пока не спадёт болевой спазм в спине. потом аккуратно подняться в коленно локтевую и сделать пару движений. 
Иногда по кругу. Ложусь на подушку. дикая боль несколько секунд и мгновенное облегчение. Лежу пока не затекает спина, приподнимаю таз иногда. меняю положение подушки. Потом на бок. потом на живот.


----------



## realistys (25 Апр 2017)

Pushistiy написал(а):


> Одно скажу точно, пока лежишь на подушке, все боли уходят


У всех по разному..мне было больно и лежать более 5 минут,особенно с вытянутыми ногами.. немело все.. затекало..мурашки в ноге и была даже судорога.. не больно сейчас.А слезал так же как и вы..точно.


----------



## Pushistiy (25 Апр 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> У всех по разному..мне было больно и лежать более 5 минут,особенно с вытянутыми ногами.. немело все.. затекало..мурашки в ноге и была даже судорога.. не больно сейчас.А слезал так же как и вы..точно.


У меня боль только в момент опускания на подушку. После того как лёг, все боли уходят. Прямо хочется встать и походить с подушкой этой)


----------



## Vilyano (27 Апр 2017)

ИМХО. Лучше всего лежать на подушке на ночь. Не вставая на ноги! перемещаешься на кровать и спать.


----------



## Pushistiy (27 Апр 2017)

Vilyano написал(а):


> ИМХО. Лучше всего лежать на подушке на ночь. Не вставая на ноги! перемещаешься на кровать и спать.


Да я тоже так сперва подумал. Но две бессонные ночи убедили в обратном) 
Нашёл для себя ещё такой путь, после подушки, сесть на кровать, прилечь подняв ноги, и акуратно опустить ноги к кровати поставив их на пол. Несколько мгновений боли и спина расслабляется, боль уходит и можно даже встать и походить. Для облегчения экспериментов поясницу мажу мазью окопника с муравьиной кислотой + мазь сабельника. хорошо снимает болевые ощущения и позволяет расслабить мышцы спины даже через боль. Без мази не могу. слишком больно.


----------



## саин (28 Апр 2017)

Failed Seeker написал(а):


> Ну я так понимаю, что операция будет не по удалению грыжы (дисэктомия), когда побочные эффекты и так далее, а просто извлечение уже отделившегося секвестра, что несколько иное.
> 
> Если мне станет совмем тяжко, то я обращусь сюда.
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11904/page-2#post-173945
> но резаться? очень не охота..


Как у Вас обстоят дела зделал или нет опирацию.похожий случай  у меня тоже думаю делать или нет


----------



## strangestranger (11 Май 2017)

Всем привет! Решилась  я все-таки рассказать и свою историю. Я Камилла, мне 15 лет. В начале 2016 года  начала ходить в спортзал. Очень сдружилась с тренером, и мы начали заниматься. К лету  этого же  года я уже приседала 80 кг.. Дура была!..  просто было легко и нравилось это.. В сентябре с жуткими болями в правом боку увезли в больницу.С подозрением  на аппендицит пролежала 3 дня с этими болями. Уколы на какое-то время облегчали мои мучения.. Через три дня решили мне сделать лапароскопию. И после этой операции поставили мне диагноз по-женски, а точнее, двухсторонний аднексид (прошу прощения,если не правильно написала). Мне сказали, что у меня набиралась где-то там справа жидкость(точно объяснить не могу), и из-за этого были такие боли. Выписалась из больницы, пошла к гинекологу, и когда врач  увидела ,что у меня не  было такой болезни, чуть не упала со стула!.. 
В январе мою маму потянуло сделать мне МРТ.. И оказалось, что у меня межпозвоночная грыжа поясничного отдела 7мм... 
Лежу на подушке с перерывами, где-то уже месяц. И лично мое мнение, облегчения вроде есть, а вроде и нет. Но я очень боюсь, что эту грыжу невозможно вылечить.. Делала плазму, карбоксию. Все это конечно давало облегчение, но выходило в круглую сумму..  Я очень верю, что нас у всех все будет хорошо! Здоровья вам!


----------



## Pushistiy (12 Май 2017)

strangestranger написал(а):


> Всем привет! Решилась  я все-таки рассказать и свою историю. Я Камилла, мне 15 лет. В начале 2016 года  начала ходить в спортзал. Очень сдружилась с тренером, и мы начали заниматься. К лету  этого же  года я уже приседала 80 кг..



Меня сюда тоже спортзал с тренером привели (  Засудить бы их, да не та страна немного.
Я сейчас параллельно с подушкой Мейрама, использую тренажёр Древсил и Алмаг 01.
По схеме,  горячая ванна для спины - минут 5-10, потом древсил, большой ролик прогоняю по всем посадочным, потом подушка Мейрама по ощущениям, потом опять древсил,  большой ролик на первых трёх посадочных позициях, потом алмаг по всему позвоночнику с крайним диском на больном участке.  Утром практически никаких болей.  Нормально встаю и хожу.


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Май 2017)

А вы попробуйте еще тенесным мячиком массаж делать спины. Тот тренажер с роликами деревянный хорошая штука. Но мячик лучше. Т.к. мячиком удается проработать более конкретные триггерные точки.






А еще можно пчел попробовать ставить. Только у апитерапевта, а не у пасечника, это эффективнее мазей.


----------



## Pushistiy (12 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А еще можно пчел попробовать ставить. Только у апитерапевта, а не у пасечника, это эффективнее мазей.


Спасибо за советы! Надо попробовать с мячиком, а до апитерапевта, ещё добраться нужно)


----------



## Serg33 (12 Май 2017)

Подушка мейрама это все же на мой взгляд инструмент направленный на восстановление лордоза. Тем у кого лордоз по заключению МРТ сглажен есть смысл себя мучить этой подушкой у тех у кого с ним все в порядке то смысла нет нужно просто выполнять ряд мер которые рекомендуют врачи для уменьшения грыжи и для уменьшения нагрузки на травмированный сегмент желатеьно на длительный срок.
Но однозначно перед тем как восстанавливать лордоз с помощью подушки или "ролика для пилатеса", что на мой взгляд на много комфортней надо расслабить спазмированные мышцы иначе *грубо растягивая спазмированные мышцы через боль вы можете увеличить нестабильность других сегментов позвоночника* и получить или увеличить протрузии там.
И тоже касается упражнений лфк их надо делать аккуратно до дискомфорта и не в коем случае не через спазмированные мышцы. Спазм это все же защитная реакция организма а с организмом своим надо дружить и чувствовать его так как никто кроме нас самих свой организм не может чувствовать лучше.

К стати чаще всего на МРТ лордоз сглажен именно потому что мы приходим делать МРТ уже со спазмированными мышцами и в результате этого лордоз сглаживается, т.е. если бы мы приходили на МРТ с мышцами здоровыми то скорее во многих случаях и лордоз был бы нормальным за исключением конечно случаев с сильными паталогиями. 
Спазм мышц из-за грыжи лечит время и правильное поведение или же операция


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Май 2017)

@Serg33, Все правильно говорите. Но одной подушки для создания лордоза мало. Нужно еще делать упражнения. Вот пример на себе могу рассказать. У меня лордоз сглажен. Но я путем тренировки поставил себе спину ровно, хожу с лордозом как положено, сидеть могу тоже с лордозом, по лестнице могу подниматься не сгибая спину. Вот только этого всего мало оказалось. Элементарно начинаешь завязывать шнурки, наклоняешься и весь лордоз исчезает, позвонки съезжают и ты получаешь обострение. Как сгибаться так, чтобы как-можно меньше работала поясница? Способа два - первый это операция болтами скрепить позвонки. Способ второй то улучшить подвижность тазобедренных суставов. Т.е. в идеале нужно бы в складочку складываться как гимнастки и тогда спина не будит болеть. Вот только делать это нужно было до того как грыжа появилась. Но и сейчас можно, но очень сложно. Год назад не доставал руками до пола, А сейчас достаю, правда пока еще не полной ладошкой. Фактически единственно упражнение которое можно делать и от которого не должно быть обострения - картинку прилагаю.
Кстати когда ты выгибаешь поясницу в лордоз, то колени к груди прижимаются гораздо хуже, по началу даже совсем не прижимаются. По этому любителям лежать на подушки можно попробовать не просто лежать и ждать пока эта подушка меня вылечит, а делать упражнения как на картинке - растягивая при это ягодицы.


И еще когда начинаешь заниматься, то приходишь постепенно к выводу, что этот лордоз зависит от состояния мышц ног. Именно мышцы ног и ягодицы, плохая подвижность тазобедренных суставов формируют этот сглаженный лордоз. Мы когда работаем, нагибаемся мы не замечаем этого как мы поднимаем груз или завязываем шнурки, но мы постоянно все больше и больше включаем мышцы спины, а нужно включать еще ноги и попу. Правильное и равномерное напряжение всех мышц в данном движении наклона вперед и есть фактически секрет к здоровому позвоночнику. Не зря все древние гимнастики типа йоги как раз и занимаются в основном ногами и тазом.


----------



## Serg33 (12 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Элементарно начинаешь завязывать шнурки, наклоняешься и весь лордоз исчезает, позвонки съезжают и ты получаешь обострение.


Одевайте карсет перед тем как завязываете шнурки. Вообще надо понимать что заболевания дегенеративно-дистрофические они к нам пришли не только потому что мы неправильно груз поднимали или неправильно двигались, но и потому что подвеска отходила большое количество времени а новую нам к сожалению никто не поставит. Теперь просто с полу разбитой подвеской надо научиться жить ))))

И как бы если у вас нестабильность "позвонки съезжают" при наклоне то стоит ли вообще ещё сильнее растягивать связки? Может быть наоборот исключить упражнения на растяжку связок в пояснице пусть они зарастут и окрепнут посильнее, уж наверное не доставая ладошками пол жить можно и давольно комфортно. Тут уж думаю понятно что раз грыжи появились то не получится себя вернуть на 20 лет назад когда мы были молодыми и могли выделывать склепку на перекладине на раз два, тут главное принять те болячки которые есть и попробывать научиться с ними жить, так как высоту дисков понятное дело восстановить не удастся если конечно силка тяжести на земле в ближайшее время не изменится )))

Вот к стати интересно как у реальных космонавтов обстоят дела с позвоночником. По идее в невесомости диски должны набирать высоту и заживать, все таки они там длительное время находятся


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Май 2017)

@Serg33, Я пробовал ходить как статуя и не сгибаться. В итоге было еще хуже. Как только перестает все гнуться, то болит еще больше к сожалению. Много гнуться тоже плохо. 
В том то и дело, что гнуться нужно не в пояснице, а тазобедренных суставах. Пол нужно доставать с прямой спиной, а не со скругленной и тогда не нужен будит никакой корсет, чтобы завязывать шнурки. Я на себе проверил. Год назад шнурки еле завязывал, т.к. включалась поясница. Сейчас путем тренировки разработал тазобедренные суставы немного и гнуться стал лучше. А спина прямая, в ней гнуться вредно я согласен! А тазобедренные должны вращаться. Для этого стоит растягивать не спину, а попу и ноги, тогда спина не будит нагружаться! 
А если не гнуться, то как жить? 
Кстати в интернете есть люди не поверите они вылечились этим. Т.е. йогой. Правда это долго лет 5-7 надо.
Наберите хотя бы Мастер Шива - он вылечил тело йогой и у него много последователей, которые по его методике нанимаются и тоже не болеют. Но не у всех получается. Не все дано это. Это сложно и долго.
Я понимаю, вы скажите, да у меня просто все деревянное и ничего не гнется. Есть способ, чтобы гнулось, тоже на себе проверил я и и еще масса народу. Апитерапия - пчело жаление. Гибкость тела становится как лет в 16 примерно. А значит есть надежда, что "подвеска тоже станет лучше работать" постипенно! Если интересно пишите в личку или читайте раздел апитерапия на этом сайте, я там много чего писал про неё.


----------



## Serg33 (14 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я пробовал ходить как статуя и не сгибаться. В итоге было еще хуже. Как только перестает все гнуться, то болит еще больше к сожалению. Много гнуться тоже плохо.


Я как бы не в коем случае не призываяю ходить как статуя!!!!
Просто движения должны быть физиологичными, т.е вот представте для чего вам нагинаться к коленям и доставать пол лодошками, это движение не физиологичное и при проблемах в позвоночнике оно их еще сильнее увеличивает. И так должно быть везде, если грыжа появилась и диски дегидратировали то двигаться надо физиологично, не надо изображать из себя гимнаста или йога, это все сказки что йогой можно из позвоночника с грыжами сделать позвоночник без грыж. Йогой надо было заниматься до того как вы получили грыжи.
А с грыжами только правильные физиологичные движения надо делать для сохранения так сказать подвижности и для того что бы можно более менее комфортно жить дальше.


----------



## Vladimir24 (15 Май 2017)

Добрый день ! Лежу на подушке уже 4 месяца. снял мрт как обнаружил проблему и спустя 4 месяца использования подушки
Предисловия.
 В 2011 году сильно болела спина и сделал мрт. 2 грижи 2 протрузии. 2 месяца лечения консервативного + иголки, БЕЗ ЛФК,  привели к тому что   3 дня не спал и не мог даже на коленях до туалета доползти. Не выдержал сделал операцию и одну гржу вырезали что мучала Л5-Л1. В больнице со мной лежали все на повторные вырезания гриж и был поражен тем что все таки операция помогает не на долго и грижи снова появляется. там же, если ,  плохо пройти послеоперационный период. Так сказали ребята что со мной лежали.  Я услышал это и 2 месяца реабилитации провел как доктора просили и ребята говорили,  не сидел вообще,  что то тяжелее тарелки не поднимал вообще ничего. потом еще полгода поднимал только от 2 до 5 кг. (стул на работе и ноутбук. + мусор из дома)). и 5 лет все было более менее хорошо.
*новая старая проблема(*
в 2016 я после 5 лет офисной жизни и 12-14 часов в день проведения в компьютерных онлайн играх , прозрел и решил заняться собой. за пять лет после операции я поправился на 10-15 кг.
В марте 2016 сел на пост большой (диету) и скинул 10 кг  ,потом с помощью физический нагрузок (тренажер велосипед + дорожка + играл в большой теннис) , за 9 мес. скинул около всего 22 кг и был очень доволен собой.
Но в ноябре 2016 утром не смог встать на правую ногу из за резкой боли посредине стопы. И я был в шоке , 5 лет назад у меня точно так же начались проблемы которые привели к операции. Я быстро на мрт (см. вложения) и там все как было 5 лет назад и тот же размер гриж и протрузий , вроде как и не было операции.
причину я нашел из за чего началось обострение. Я играл в большой теннис и поскользнулся и неудачно упал  на задницу + игра была на холоде я простудил явно спину(.
К врачам не хотел ходить , нашел в инете подушку , сделал. лежал 4 месяца. боль в ноге ушла где то через 2 недели. медикаменты не принимал никакие. за месяц до второго мрт начал делать лфк. вернее начал ходить на хатка йога. было сложно. мышц у меня толком не было , а растяжка тела уже давно не такая как в 20 лет. но все делал по чуть , никаких силовых или болевых упражнений не делал. тренер лично говорил не делать упражнения , с общей группой , где как он видел могли быть проблемы по пояснице.
результат повторного мрт. 2 грижи и две протрузии уменьшились все на 1,7мм.
Результат меня порадовал , я кончено понимал что за месяц ничего не пропадет , но рассчитывал  на уменьшение значительное.
Сейчас добавил по утрам после подушки пресс 30 раз и подъем спины из положения лежа на животе. 20 раз. Тяжело пару недель было , но сейчас как то легче пошло , наверно мышцы в тонусе уже.
Следил за этой веткой  и вижу что мой пост , наверное первый с фото мрт , который  показывает есть ли эффект от действия подушки. фото может быть плохие . лучше чего то не пропускаем сайт.
Лично для меня подушка стала , не панацеей , а толчком для работы над собой чтобы не допустить новой операции по гриже. У очень яркие у меня были воспоминания , о первой операции и рассказы соседа , какой он был дурак что не делал ЛФК и таскал тяжести. А у него "на секундочку" это была уже 5 операция за 5 лет и могу ошибаться,но ему сначала 3 раза вырезали грижи в одном месте , не помогло ,  потом вставили железный каркас , и в тот момент он лежал чтобы что то доставить или подккоректировать в в этом каркасе.
следующий раз мрт хочу сделать через 4 месяца после повторного. Очень хочу чтобы подушка + ЛФК ( у меня йога) , через 4 месяца помогли усохнуть моих грижам и протрузиям. Пока мечта. увидеть на следующем мрт что протрузии ушли вообще , а грижи усохли до уровня протрузий.
в любом случае поделюсь с Вами какой бы ни был результат.
Желаю всем успехов в лечении и побольше веры в себя , наши с Вами проблемы не решить быстро и нужно ВЕРИТЬ в себя , чтобы вы смогли выдержать хотя бы полгода ЛФК и подушку ( если она Вам подходит) и тогда я думаю результат будет положительным.

    

Вот еще мрт. что не пролезли в первый раз.
если кому интересно будет , могу мрт за 16 и 17 год скинуть через виртуальный диск. Есть все в электронном виде в хорошем качестве,но открывается только с помощью какой то программы , на диске она есть.


----------



## Pushistiy (17 Май 2017)

Vladimir24 написал(а):


> Добрый день ! Лежу на подушке уже 4 месяца. снял мрт как обнаружил проблему и спустя 4 месяца использования подушки



Отличный результат! Так держать! 

Лежу на подушке Мейрама четвёртую неделю. В комплексе с Древсилом и Алмагом. И скажу, что я впервые за полгода почти перестал хромать.


----------



## Failed Seeker (8 Июн 2017)

Некое резюме по пользованию подушки. Пользовал около месяца, боль не уходила, подушка давала облегчение, но только на пол часа после использования, прогрессировало онемение правой ноги. Решил прекратить ее использовать и с рвением принялся за некоторые упражнения. В один день пару раз поднялся пешком на свой 11 этаж, потом дня 3 было весьма тяжко, много хуже, чем я мог ожидать, думал, что я себя "добил"... Потом начало отпускать... Еще поподнимался, опять плохо, лег на подушку- еще хуже. Но через 2 дня стало лучше. Стал подниматься на этаж не более раза в день, ситуауия улучшалась, постепенно. На радостях еще раз лег на подушку и опять стало плохо. Отказался от нее, стал практиковать под'емы на носок вместо под'емов на этаж (помягче действуют), подходов 5-6 по 50-60 раз, плюс подключаю статику, просто задерживаюсь в под'еме на слегка согнутых ногах. 
Потрясающе, но уже недели три как прошла боль, которая доставала меня год и онемение, которое добивало меня последние пол года. Раликально я себя не нагружаю, не бегаю, не прыгаю, но боль с онемением перестали быть моими спутниками и этого мне достаточно. 
Может и подушка сыграла в этом роль, сказать сложно...


----------



## Vilyano (23 Июн 2017)

Подушка выполняет две функции. Первая - это вправление позвонков под воздействием силы тяжести и вторая - это приток большого количества крови к больному месту. После лежания на подушке у меня долго не проходит большое красное пятно на пояснице. И по моему именно это явилось причиной улучшения состояния и снятия боли. Я не лежал все время на подушке прямо на полу, так как она слишком высокая и это все таки больно. Я лежал так вначале какое то небольшое время, недели две. Затем перестал и перешел к лежанию на кровати с подушкой. Подушка уже вминалась в матрас и спина не так болела от нее. Я лежал по полчаса и по часу по вечерам и смотрел телевизор. Таким образом я не насиловал свой позвоночник и обеспечивал ежедневный приток крови к позвоночнику. Сейчас у меня прошли все боли и я недавно даже недолго подержал свою дочь на руках.


----------



## realistys (26 Июн 2017)

Pushistiy написал(а):


> И скажу, что я впервые за полгода почти перестал хромать.


Ключевые слова-"за полгода". Я тоже перестал за 5 месяцев хромать.. Онемение прошло еще через месяц. Повторнная МРТ показала о уменьшении одной из трех грыж с 10 мм до 7мм. Все! Эта разница в 3мм и не давала жить спокойно! То-же делают врачи на операции-уменьшают размер грыжи. И подушка не помогала, и таблетки и уколы, и упражнения лфк.. Смотрю, у всех одно и тоже..-_*помогает время и поведение*_.. Сначала неправильное, потом правильное. А все процедуры, лекарства, подушки, операции и т. П. -скорее всего пустая трата денег.
Никто из "излечившихся" разными способами не может сказать, что конкретно ему помогло (не считая решившихся на операцию)! У меня не помогавшие вначале болезни таблетки вдруг стали помогать, через три-четыре месяца. С чего бы это? ЛФК, упражнения, порционная ходьба -это конечно хорошо, но не решающий фактор. Кто то хвалит одни упражнения, кто то другие, я свои хвалю. Все разные. А закономерность одна-время 4-8 месяцев! В зависимости от поведения. Время и наследственность, поведение- все решают.
Сейчас упражнения свои не бросил, но чтобы не идти по второму третьему кругу.. Стараюсь соблюдать правильное поведение -тепло для спины и ног днем и ночью, отсутсвие сквозняков и отсутствие подъема, переноса тяжестей.. Неприятные ощущения и небольшие боли иногда остались.. Но это мелочь.


----------



## дядя Саке (9 Ноя 2017)

@Vladimir24, как дела ваши, есть изменения?


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Ноя 2017)

@realistys, Согласен с вашей фразой - "Пустая трата денег!" Время лучшее лекарство и соблюдение режима, отказ от вредных привычек и т.п. Это самое главное. А остальное типа упражнения лфк, таблетки, уколы и т.п. это вторично. Правда на вопрос что мне конкретно из всего этого помогает я могу ответить точно (кроме времени). Мне помогает апитерапия во всех видах и растяжка мышц. Во всяко случаи все изменения в лучшую сторону у меня точно связаны с растяжками. Тренируешь, тренируешь, болит, болит. А потом в какой-то момент просыпаешься с утра после очередной тренировки вечером и уже смотришь день не так совсем пошел уже болит меньше, а через пару недель и совсем не болит. Правда потом может опять быть откат назад в какой-то момент. Все волнообразно, то лучше, то хуже, но если правильно вести себя, то будит с тенденцией на улучшение постепенно. Все просто очень медленно, годами. Если совсем ничего не делать, мне кажется дело засохнет и совсем двигаться перестанет. Двигаться в любом случаи надо!


----------



## Vilyano (29 Дек 2017)

Не знаю есть ли на форуме обсуждение триггерных точек, напишу здесь так как лежу на подушке мейрама с хорошим эффектом. Я пришел к выводу, что весь принцип действия этой подушки заключается в ишемической компрессии на триггерные точки. То есть мне помогает, потому что у меня есть триггерная точка в левой квадратной мышце. Я ее уже нащупал и она как раз приходится на середину поясничного лордоза. Моя триггерная точка не точка а как бы валик в мышце размером сантиметра три. Вот если сместить подушку в левую часть спины и полежать на этом валике, возникает острая боль. То есть если до кого не дошло - болит не грыжа а триггерные точки в больных мышцах. И не только у меня а в 90 % случаев болей в спине. У меня левая квадратная вся больная а правая здоровая и не болит после массажа. Еще нашел триггеры в больном левом плече и ягодице. Самая больная точка в ягодице.


----------



## Dionisiy (2 Янв 2018)

про 90% слишком оптимистичный прогноз... Тест Ласега в Вашем случае дает положительный результат?


----------



## Pushistiy (30 Окт 2018)

realistys написал(а):


> Ключевые слова-"за полгода". Я тоже перестал за 5 месяцев хромать.. Онемение прошло еще через месяц. Повторнная МРТ показала о уменьшении одной из трех грыж с 10 мм до 7мм. Все! Эта разница в 3мм и не давала жить спокойно! То-же делают врачи на операции-уменьшают размер грыжи. И подушка не помогала, и таблетки и уколы, и упражнения лфк.. Смотрю, у всех одно и тоже..-_*помогает время и поведение*_.. Сначала неправильное, потом правильное. А все процедуры, лекарства, подушки, операции и т. П. -скорее всего пустая трата денег.


Добрый день, отвечу спустя полгода. Не помогла ни подушка не время, все манипуляции мои привели к увеличению грыжи, онемению и утончению левой ноги и к операции. Операция реально убирает боль.


----------



## realistys (8 Ноя 2018)

Pushistiy написал(а):


> Не помогла ни


У всех по разному бывает.. разные манипуляции..может что в образе жизни не поменяли.. не знаю.. могу говорить только за себя.. мне помогли точно "мои упражнения", подобранные лично для меня мной методом тыка, порционная ходьба, питье, еда и "правильное поведение"..


Pushistiy написал(а):


> Операция реально убирает боль.


Весь вопрос - надолго ли? Без мышечного корсета и всего перечисленного выше большая вероятность рецидива.


----------



## Evgenie (11 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте! 

У меня протрузия в районе нижних позвонков 12мм

Купил подушку Мейрама, чтобы избавиться от болей и начать поднимать что-то тяжелее сумки с 5 кг продуктов ))

Вопрос:
Посмотрел видео Мейрама, посмотрел как он кладет подушку (вроде в сидячем свободно на полу положении упирает ее в начало ягодиц, накрыв несколькими слоями полотенец, а потом ложится)

Сделал первый подход, особо ничего не почувствовал из улучшений

На следующий день лег снова минут на 20.. и еле смог потом покачаться с боку на бок, а потом еле дополз до постели

Никаких онемений пока не чувствую, но ходить получается еле-еле и с жуткой поясничной болью.

Это все часа 3 назад, сейчас лежу и предвкушаю завтрашний день

Есть ли у читающих какие-то советы, либо предположения?
Как-бы, завтра на работу..)


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Дек 2018)

@Evgenie, 12 мм это грыжа наверное у вас, а не протрузия. Причем большая грыжа!


----------



## Evgenie (11 Дек 2018)

Да, Вы правы, это - грыжа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2018)

А теперь определите цели и задачи лечения при грыже диска и найдите место для этой методики в этих задачах.
От острой боли нпвп, миорелаксант, апликатора и мазь приняли? Или терпимо?


----------



## Evgenie (11 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, цель - уменьшить или убрать совсем боли при поднятии предметов весом более 5-7 кг

Задача - уменьшить грыжу (по видеороликам все так просто)

Из препаратов, которые принял вечером, после события - ибупром экстра


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2018)

Цель: устранить боль.
Задача: уменьшить грыжу
Способы: отрезать или подождать резорбции.
Показания для операции: нашли?
Условия для резорбции:
- минимальная подвижность в месте грыжи
- максимальная вокруг грыжи 
- время как можно дольше (год), без обострения
- ускорение процесса резорбции рефлекторным или прямым способом.

Теперь Ваше мнение, где место этой подушки среди перечисленного?


----------

